# ظهورات رب المجد وترتيب الاحداث وشبهاتها والرد



## Molka Molkan (13 فبراير 2012)

*ظهورات رب المجد وترتيب الاحداث وشبهاتها والرد*





 

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 فبراير 2012)

*
* *ظهورات رب المجد وترتيب الاحداث وشبهاتها والرد عليها*
*

* 
*

* 
*Holy_bible_1*
*

* 
*الفهرس*
*ظهورات رب المجد * 
*عدد مرات ذهاب مريم المجدليه الي القبر*
*متي اتت المريمات الي القبر هل بعد ان طلعت الشمس ام والظلام باق ؟*
*من أول من أتي الي القبر مريم المجدليه لوحدها ام معها اخريات*
*هل دحرج الحجر قبل وصول المريمات ام بعد وصولهم*
*هل قصة دحرجة الحجر علي قبر المسيح حقيقية*
*من كان موجود عند قبر المسيح ملاك ام اثنين ام رجل ام لا احد*
*هل نقلت المريمات بشرة القيامة ام لم يقلن شيئا*
*من هو اول من ظهر له المسيح بعد قيامته*
*هل ظهورات المسيح بعد القيامه تثبت انها فقط رؤيا وليست قيامة حقيقية ؟*
*هل ظهور واختفاء المسيح بعد القيامة ينكر قيامته بجسده الحقيقي*
*لماذا لم يتعرف تلميذي عمواس ولا المجدليه المسيح*
*هل التلاميذ انطلقوا الي الجليل مباشره بعد ان اخبرتهم المريمات عن قيامة الرب ام بقوا في العلية*
*كم عدد التلاميذ الذين ظهر لهم المسيح بعد قيامته*
*هل صعد المسيح في نفس اليوم ام بعد اربعين يوما*
*هل صعد المسيح من بيت عنيا ام من جبل الزيتون*
*هل المسيح هو اول القائمين من الاموات ام قام قبله كثيرين*
*

* 
*ظهورات رب المجد*
*ترتيب الظهورات * 
*

* 
*الشخص                           رؤية                 سماع                 لمس                مكان * 
*

* 
*1 مريم المجدليه                *                          *                                      عند القبر اورشليم * 
*

* 
*يوحنا 20: 10- 18*
*20: 10 فمضى التلميذان ايضا الى موضعهما * 
*20: 11 اما مريم فكانت واقفة عند القبر خارجا تبكي و فيما هي تبكي انحنت الى القبر * 
*20: 12 فنظرت ملاكين بثياب بيض جالسين واحدا عند الراس و الاخر عند الرجلين حيث كان جسد يسوع موضوعا * 
*20: 13 فقالا لها يا امراة لماذا تبكين قالت لهما انهم اخذوا سيدي و لست اعلم اين وضعوه * 
*20: 14 و لما قالت هذا التفتت الى الوراء فنظرت يسوع واقفا و لم تعلم انه يسوع * 
*20: 15 قال لها يسوع يا امراة لماذا تبكين من تطلبين فظنت تلك انه البستاني فقالت له يا سيد ان كنت انت قد حملته فقل لي اين وضعته و انا اخذه * 
*20: 16 قال لها يسوع يا مريم فالتفتت تلك و قالت له ربوني الذي تفسيره يا معلم * 
*20: 17 قال لها يسوع لا تلمسيني لاني لم اصعد بعد الى ابي و لكن اذهبي الى اخوتي و قولي لهم اني اصعد الى ابي و ابيكم و الهي و الهكم * 
*20: 18 فجاءت مريم المجدلية و اخبرت التلاميذ انها رات الرب و انه قال لها هذا * 
*

* 
*مرقس*
*

* 
*16: 1 و بعدما مضى السبت اشترت مريم المجدلية و مريم ام يعقوب و سالومة حنوطا لياتين و يدهنه * 
*16: 2 و باكرا جدا في اول الاسبوع اتين الى القبر اذ طلعت الشمس * 
*16: 3 و كن يقلن فيما بينهن من يدحرج لنا الحجر عن باب القبر * 
*16: 4 فتطلعن و راين ان الحجر قد دحرج لانه كان عظيما جدا * 
*16: 5 و لما دخلن القبر راين شابا جالسا عن اليمين لابسا حلة بيضاء فاندهشن * 
*16: 6 فقال لهن لا تندهشن انتن تطلبن يسوع الناصري المصلوب قد قام ليس هو ههنا هوذا الموضع الذي وضعوه فيه * 
*16: 7 لكن اذهبن و قلن لتلاميذه و لبطرس انه يسبقكم الى الجليل هناك ترونه كما قال لكم * 
*16: 8 فخرجن سريعا و هربن من القبر لان الرعدة و الحيرة اخذتاهن و لم يقلن لاحد شيئا لانهن كن خائفات * 
*16: 9 و بعدما قام باكرا في اول الاسبوع ظهر اولا لمريم المجدلية التي كان قد اخرج منها سبعة شياطين * 
*16: 10 فذهبت هذه و اخبرت الذين كانوا معه و هم ينوحون و يبكون * 
*16: 11 فلما سمع اولئك انه حي و قد نظرته لم يصدقوا * 
*

* 
*2 مريم والنساء                  *                       *                    *                  عند القبر * 
*

* 
*متي 28: 1- 10*
*1 وَبَعْدَ السَّبْتِ، عِنْدَ فَجْرِ أَوَّلِ الأُسْبُوعِ، جَاءَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ وَمَرْيَمُ الأُخْرَى لِتَنْظُرَا الْقَبْرَ.
2 وَإِذَا زَلْزَلَةٌ عَظِيمَةٌ حَدَثَتْ، لأَنَّ مَلاَكَ الرَّبِّ نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَجَاءَ وَدَحْرَجَ الْحَجَرَ عَنِ الْبَابِ، وَجَلَسَ عَلَيْهِ.
3 وَكَانَ مَنْظَرُهُ كَالْبَرْقِ، وَلِبَاسُهُ أَبْيَضَ كَالثَّلْجِ.
4 فَمِنْ خَوْفِهِ ارْتَعَدَ الْحُرَّاسُ وَصَارُوا كَأَمْوَاتٍ.
5 فَأَجَابَ الْمَلاَكُ وَقَالَ لِلْمَرْأَتَيْنِ : «لاَ تَخَافَا أَنْتُمَا، فَإِنِّي أَعْلَمُ أَنَّكُمَا تَطْلُبَانِ يَسُوعَ الْمَصْلُوبَ.
6 لَيْسَ هُوَ ههُنَا، لأَنَّهُ قَامَ كَمَا قَالَ! هَلُمَّا انْظُرَا الْمَوْضِعَ الَّذِي كَانَ الرَّبُّ مُضْطَجِعًا فِيهِ.
7 وَاذْهَبَا سَرِيعًا قُولاَ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ: إِنَّهُ قَدْ قَامَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ. هَا هُوَ يَسْبِقُكُمْ إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ. هُنَاكَ تَرَوْنَهُ. هَا أَنَا قَدْ قُلْتُ لَكُمَا».
8 فَخَرَجَتَا سَرِيعًا مِنَ الْقَبْرِ بِخَوْفٍ وَفَرَحٍ عَظِيمٍ، رَاكِضَتَيْنِ لِتُخْبِرَا تَلاَمِيذَهُ.
9 وَفِيمَا هُمَا مُنْطَلِقَتَانِ لِتُخْبِرَا تَلاَمِيذَهُ إِذَا يَسُوعُ لاَقَاهُمَا وَقَالَ: «سَلاَمٌ لَكُمَا». فَتَقَدَّمَتَا وَأَمْسَكَتَا بِقَدَمَيْهِ وَسَجَدَتَا لَهُ.
10 فَقَالَ لَهُمَا يَسُوعُ: «لاَ تَخَافَا. اِذْهَبَا قُولاَ لإِخْوَتِي أَنْ يَذْهَبُوا إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ، وَهُنَاكَ يَرَوْنَنِي».*
*

* 
*3 بطرس                 *                       *                                         عند القبر راي الاكفان ثم راه*
*

* 
*لوقا 24*
*

* 
*24: 12 فقام بطرس و ركض الى القبر فانحنى و نظر الاكفان موضوعة وحدها فمضى متعجبا في نفسه مما كان*
*24: 34 و هم يقولون ان الرب قام بالحقيقة و ظهر لسمعان * 
*

* 
*كورنثوس الاولي 15: 5 * 
*

* 
*15: 5 و انه ظهر لصفا ثم للاثني عشر*
*

* 
*4 تلميذي عمواس        *                *                                 عمواس واكلوامعه نفس اليوم*
*لوقا 24: 13- 35 * 
*

* 
*24: 13 و اذا اثنان منهم كانا منطلقين في ذلك اليوم الى قرية بعيدة عن اورشليم ستين غلوة اسمها عمواس * 
*24: 14 و كانا يتكلمان بعضهما مع بعض عن جميع هذه الحوادث * 
*24: 15 و فيما هما يتكلمان و يتحاوران اقترب اليهما يسوع نفسه و كان يمشي معهما * 
*24: 16 و لكن امسكت اعينهما عن معرفته * 
*24: 17 فقال لهما ما هذا الكلام الذي تتطارحان به و انتما ماشيان عابسين * 
*24: 18 فاجاب احدهما الذي اسمه كليوباس و قال له هل انت متغرب وحدك في اورشليم و لم تعلم الامور التي حدثت فيها في هذه الايام * 
*24: 19 فقال لهما و ما هي فقالا المختصة بيسوع الناصري الذي كان انسانا نبيا مقتدرا في الفعل و القول امام الله و جميع الشعب * 
*24: 20 كيف اسلمه رؤساء الكهنة و حكامنا لقضاء الموت و صلبوه * 
*24: 21 و نحن كنا نرجو انه هو المزمع ان يفدي اسرائيل و لكن مع هذا كله اليوم له ثلاثة ايام منذ حدث ذلك * 
*24: 22 بل بعض النساء منا حيرننا اذ كن باكرا عند القبر * 
*24: 23 و لما لم يجدن جسده اتين قائلات انهن راين منظر ملائكة قالوا انه حي * 
*24: 24 و مضى قوم من الذين معنا الى القبر فوجدوا هكذا كما قالت ايضا النساء و اما هو فلم يروه * 
*24: 25 فقال لهما ايها الغبيان و البطيئا القلوب في الايمان بجميع ما تكلم به الانبياء * 
*24: 26 اما كان ينبغي ان المسيح يتالم بهذا و يدخل الى مجده * 
*24: 27 ثم ابتدا من موسى و من جميع الانبياء يفسر لهما الامور المختصة به في جميع الكتب * 
*24: 28 ثم اقتربوا الى القرية التي كانا منطلقين اليها و هو تظاهر كانه منطلق الى مكان ابعد * 
*24: 29 فالزماه قائلين امكث معنا لانه نحو المساء و قد مال النهار فدخل ليمكث معهما * 
*24: 30 فلما اتكا معهما اخذ خبزا و بارك و كسر و ناولهما * 
*24: 31 فانفتحت اعينهما و عرفاه ثم اختفى عنهما * 
*24: 32 فقال بعضهما لبعض الم يكن قلبنا ملتهبا فينا اذ كان يكلمنا في الطريق و يوضح لنا الكتب * 
*24: 33 فقاما في تلك الساعة و رجعا الى اورشليم و وجدا الاحد عشر مجتمعين هم و الذين معهم * 
*24: 34 و هم يقولون ان الرب قام بالحقيقة و ظهر لسمعان * 
*24: 35 و اما هما فكانا يخبران بما حدث في الطريق و كيف عرفاه عند كسر الخبز * 
*مرقس 16*
*16: 12 و بعد ذلك ظهر بهيئة اخرى لاثنين منهم و هما يمشيان منطلقين الى البرية * 
*16: 13 و ذهب هذان و اخبرا الباقين فلم يصدقوا و لا هذين*
*

* 
*5 عشرة تلاميذ          *                        *                   *                    اورشليم  في نفس الليلة واكل*
*

* 
*لوقا 24: 36- 49 * 
*24: 36 و فيما هم يتكلمون بهذا وقف يسوع نفسه في وسطهم و قال لهم سلام لكم * 
*24: 37 فجزعوا و خافوا و ظنوا انهم نظروا روحا * 
*24: 38 فقال لهم ما بالكم مضطربين و لماذا تخطر افكار في قلوبكم * 
*24: 39 انظروا يدي و رجلي اني انا هو جسوني و انظروا فان الروح ليس له لحم و عظام كما ترون لي * 
*24: 40 و حين قال هذا اراهم يديه و رجليه * 
*24: 41 و بينما هم غير مصدقين من الفرح و متعجبين قال لهم اعندكم ههنا طعام * 
*24: 42 فناولوه جزءا من سمك مشوي و شيئا من شهد عسل * 
*24: 43 فاخذ و اكل قدامهم * 
*24: 44 و قال لهم هذا هو الكلام الذي كلمتكم به و انا بعد معكم انه لا بد ان يتم جميع ما هو مكتوب عني في ناموس موسى و الانبياء و المزامير * 
*24: 45 حينئذ فتح ذهنهم ليفهموا الكتب * 
*24: 46 و قال لهم هكذا هو مكتوب و هكذا كان ينبغي ان المسيح يتالم و يقوم من الاموات في اليوم الثالث * 
*24: 47 و ان يكرز باسمه بالتوبة و مغفرة الخطايا لجميع الامم مبتدا من اورشليم * 
*24: 48 و انتم شهود لذلك * 
*24: 49 و ها انا ارسل اليكم موعد ابي فاقيموا في مدينة اورشليم الى ان تلبسوا قوة من الاعالي * 
*يوحنا 20: 19 – 23*
*20: 19 و لما كانت عشية ذلك اليوم و هو اول الاسبوع و كانت الابواب مغلقة حيث كان التلاميذ مجتمعين لسبب الخوف من اليهود جاء يسوع و وقف في الوسط و قال لهم سلام لكم * 
*20: 20 و لما قال هذا اراهم يديه و جنبه ففرح التلاميذ اذ راوا الرب * 
*20: 21 فقال لهم يسوع ايضا سلام لكم كما ارسلني الاب ارسلكم انا * 
*20: 22 و لما قال هذا نفخ و قال لهم اقبلوا الروح القدس * 
*20: 23 من غفرتم خطاياه تغفر له و من امسكتم خطاياه امسكت * 
*

* 
*6 الاحدي عشر تلميذ *              *                  *                   بعد ثمان ايام  في الجليل غالبا  في البيت * 
*

* 
*يوحنا 20: 24- 29*
*

* 
*20: 24 اما توما احد الاثني عشر الذي يقال له التوام فلم يكن معهم حين جاء يسوع * 
*20: 25 فقال له التلاميذ الاخرون قد راينا الرب فقال لهم ان لم ابصر في يديه اثر المسامير و اضع اصبعي في اثر المسامير و اضع يدي في جنبه لا اؤمن * 
*20: 26 و بعد ثمانية ايام كان تلاميذه ايضا داخلا و توما معهم فجاء يسوع و الابواب مغلقة و وقف في الوسط و قال سلام لكم * 
*20: 27 ثم قال لتوما هات اصبعك الى هنا و ابصر يدي و هات يدك و ضعها في جنبي و لا تكن غير مؤمن بل مؤمنا * 
*20: 28 اجاب توما و قال له ربي و الهي * 
*20: 29 قال له يسوع لانك رايتني يا توما امنت طوبى للذين امنوا و لم يروا * 
*

* 
*7 التلاميذ السبعه       *                  *                                   اكلوا  عند بحيرة طبرية  في الجليل * 
*

* 
*يوحنا 21 * 
*

* 
*1 بعد هذا اظهر ايضا يسوع نفسه للتلاميذ على بحر طبرية ظهر هكذا * 
*21: 2 كان سمعان بطرس و توما الذي يقال له التوام و نثنائيل الذي من قانا الجليل و ابنا زبدي و اثنان اخران من تلاميذه مع بعضهم * 
*21: 3 قال لهم سمعان بطرس انا اذهب لاتصيد قالوا له نذهب نحن ايضا معك فخرجوا و دخلوا السفينة للوقت و في تلك الليلة لم يمسكوا شيئا * 
*21: 4 و لما كان الصبح وقف يسوع على الشاطئ و لكن التلاميذ لم يكونوا يعلمون انه يسوع * 
*21: 5 فقال لهم يسوع يا غلمان العل عندكم اداما اجابوه لا * 
*

* 
*21: 14 هذه مرة ثالثة ظهر يسوع لتلاميذه بعدما قام من الاموات*
*

* 
*

* 
*8 كل التلاميذ           *                     *                                              في الجليل في البيت * 
*

* 
*متي 28: 16- 20*
*16 وَأَمَّا الأَحَدَ عَشَرَ تِلْمِيذًا فَانْطَلَقُوا إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ إِلَى الْجَبَلِ، حَيْثُ أَمَرَهُمْ يَسُوعُ.
17 وَلَمَّا رَأَوْهُ سَجَدُوا لَهُ، وَلكِنَّ بَعْضَهُمْ شَكُّوا.
18 فَتَقَدَّمَ يَسُوعُ وَكَلَّمَهُمْ قَائِلاً: «دُفِعَ إِلَيَّ كُلُّ سُلْطَانٍ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ،
19 فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآب وَالابْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ.
20 وَعَلِّمُوهُمْ أَنْ يَحْفَظُوا جَمِيعَ مَا أَوْصَيْتُكُمْ بِهِ. وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ». آمِينَ.*
*مرقس 16 * 
*16: 14 اخيرا ظهر للاحد عشر و هم متكئون و وبخ عدم ايمانهم و قساوة قلوبهم لانهم لم يصدقوا الذين نظروه قد قام * 
*16: 15 و قال لهم اذهبوا الى العالم اجمع و اكرزوا بالانجيل للخليقة كلها * 
*16: 16 من امن و اعتمد خلص و من لم يؤمن يدن * 
*16: 17 و هذه الايات تتبع المؤمنين يخرجون الشياطين باسمي و يتكلمون بالسنة جديدة * 
*16: 18 يحملون حيات و ان شربوا شيئا مميتا لا يضرهم و يضعون ايديهم على المرضى فيبراون * 
*

* 
*9 خمسمائة اخ               *                *                                          غير معروف * 
*

* 
*كورنثوس الاولي * 
*15: 5 و انه ظهر لصفا ثم للاثني عشر * 
*15: 6 و بعد ذلك ظهر دفعة واحدة لاكثر من خمس مئة اخ اكثرهم باق الى الان و لكن بعضهم قد رقدوا * 
*

* 
*10 يعقوب               *                   *                                                  في الجليل*
*

* 
*كورنثوس الاولي * 
*15: 7 و بعد ذلك ظهر ليعقوب ثم للرسل اجمعين*
*

* 
*11 التلاميذ كلهم           *                    *                                       جبل الزيتون*
*

* 
*اعمال الرسل * 
*1: 2 الى اليوم الذي ارتفع فيه بعدما اوصى بالروح القدس الرسل الذين اختارهم * 
*1: 3 الذين اراهم ايضا نفسه حيا ببراهين كثيرة بعدما تالم و هو يظهر لهم اربعين يوما و يتكلم عن الامور المختصة بملكوت الله * 
*1: 4 و فيما هو مجتمع معهم اوصاهم ان لا يبرحوا من اورشليم بل ينتظروا موعد الاب الذي سمعتموه مني * 
*1: 5 لان يوحنا عمد بالماء و اما انتم فستتعمدون بالروح القدس ليس بعد هذه الايام بكثير * 
*1: 6 اما هم المجتمعون فسالوه قائلين يا رب هل في هذا الوقت ترد الملك الى اسرائيل * 
*1: 7 فقال لهم ليس لكم ان تعرفوا الازمنة و الاوقات التي جعلها الاب في سلطانه * 
*1: 8 لكنكم ستنالون قوة متى حل الروح القدس عليكم و تكونون لي شهودا في اورشليم و في كل اليهودية و السامرة و الى اقصى الارض * 
*1: 9 و لما قال هذا ارتفع و هم ينظرون و اخذته سحابة عن اعينهم * 
*

* 
*مرقس 16*
*16: 19 ثم ان الرب بعدما كلمهم ارتفع الى السماء و جلس عن يمين الله*
*

* 
*لوقا 24*
*

* 
*24: 50 و اخرجهم خارجا الى بيت عنيا و رفع يديه و باركهم * 
*24: 51 و فيما هو يباركهم انفرد عنهم و اصعد الى السماء * 
*

* 
*12  بولس الرسول                   *                  *                                    في الطريق الي دمشق * 
*

* 
*اعمال 9 * 
*: 1 اما شاول فكان لم يزل ينفث تهددا و قتلا على تلاميذ الرب فتقدم الى رئيس الكهنة * 
*9: 2 و طلب منه رسائل الى دمشق الى الجماعات حتى اذا وجد اناسا من الطريق رجالا او نساء يسوقهم موثقين الى اورشليم * 
*9: 3 و في ذهابه حدث انه اقترب الى دمشق فبغتة ابرق حوله نور من السماء * 
*9: 4 فسقط على الارض و سمع صوتا قائلا له شاول شاول لماذا تضطهدني * 
*9: 5 فقال من انت يا سيد فقال الرب انا يسوع الذي انت تضطهده صعب عليك ان ترفس مناخس * 
*9: 6 فقال و هو مرتعد و متحير يا رب ماذا تريد ان افعل فقال له الرب قم و ادخل المدينة فيقال لك ماذا ينبغي ان تفعل * 
*9: 7 و اما الرجال المسافرون معه فوقفوا صامتين يسمعون الصوت و لا ينظرون احدا * 
*9: 8 فنهض شاول عن الارض و كان و هو مفتوح العينين لا يبصر احدا فاقتادوه بيده و ادخلوه الى دمشق * 
*

* 
*كورنثوث الاولي 15*
*15: 8 و اخر الكل كانه للسقط ظهر لي انا*
*

* 
*

* 
*

* 
*ثانيا الاسئله المثاره والرد ود عليها * 
*

* 
*1 من ظهر له المسيح اولا المريمات ولا التلاميذ * 
*

* 
*متي 28*
*9 وَفِيمَا هُمَا مُنْطَلِقَتَانِ لِتُخْبِرَا تَلاَمِيذَهُ إِذَا يَسُوعُ لاَقَاهُمَا وَقَالَ: «سَلاَمٌ لَكُمَا». فَتَقَدَّمَتَا وَأَمْسَكَتَا بِقَدَمَيْهِ وَسَجَدَتَا لَهُ.*
*كورنثوس الاولي 15: 5 * 
*15: 5 و انه ظهر لصفا ثم للاثني عشر*
*والحل*
*يقول القديس مرقس "وبعد ما قام باكراً ظهر أولاً لمريم المجدلية التي كان قد أخرج منها سبعة شياطين" (مر9:16) وهكذا يؤكد القديس متى (9:28،10) والقديس يوحنا (1:20). أمّا القديس لوقا فيذكر أن عدد من المريمات ذهبن للقبر أولاً ورأوا الملائكة وعرفوا حقيقة القيامة. ثم يؤكد القديس لوقا أن مريم المجدلية ومعها أخريات أخبرن الرسل وبشروهم بالقيامة .				*
* بينما أن بولس الرسول لم يذكر المريمات ولا المجدلية في (1كو5:15-9) بل قال إن المسيح ظهر لصفا ثم للإثنى عشر وبعد ذلك لأكثر من خمسمائة أخ وبعد ذلك ليعقوب ثم لبولس نفسه. فهل يوجد إختلاف أو تضاد بين الروايات المختلفة ؟*
*1- بالنسبة للأناجيل الأربعة إتفقوا على أن النساء سبقن الرسل في معرفة حقيقة القيامة، بل صرن كارزات بالقيامة للرسل أنفسهم. والأربعة بشائر تذكر إسم المجدلية كشاهد للقيامة ولأنها رأت المسيح وصارت كارزة. وهى التي كان بها سبعة شياطين. وهذا هو هدف الأناجيل الأربعة أن كل خاطئ بقوة القيامة قادر أن يتحول لكارز رأى المسيح. ونلاحظ أن المرأة في العهد القديم كانت هي سبب سقوط آدم. والآن صارت المرأة بعد القيامة كارزة وشاهدة للقيامة. هذا التحول العجيب هو الخلاص، وهذه هي بشارة الأناجيل المفرحة. * 
*2- أمّا بولس فعلى عادة الناموس ذكر صفا أولاً ثم الرسل ثم 500 أخ ثم بولس نفسه. فصفا (بطرس) ويعقوب من الأعمدة (غل9:2). ثم الرسل وهم الذين ائتمنهم المسيح على الكرازة وال500 أخ هم عدد من الشهود لا يشك أحد في أنهم كلهم كانوا في وهم. وإذا لم يرى الكل حقيقة القيامة فقد رآها بولس وهذا ما قصده بولس تأكيد حقيقة القيامة بشهود عاينوا القيامة. وكعادة اليهود فهم يعتمدون شهادة الرجال. والناموس يحدد أن تكون الشهادة على فم أكثر من شاهد (عد30:35 + تث15:19) لذلك لم يرد في كلمات بولس الرسول ذكر للنساء.*
*

* 
*2 هل المريمات تكلموا ولا لا * 
*

* 
*مرقس * 
*16: 8 فخرجن سريعا و هربن من القبر لان الرعدة و الحيرة اخذتاهن و لم يقلن لاحد شيئا لانهن كن خائفات * 
*متي * 
*8 فَخَرَجَتَا سَرِيعًا مِنَ الْقَبْرِ بِخَوْفٍ وَفَرَحٍ عَظِيمٍ، رَاكِضَتَيْنِ لِتُخْبِرَا تَلاَمِيذَهُ.*
*لم يخبروا احد في الطريق لكن اخبروا التلاميذ في العلية * 
*
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 فبراير 2012)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*3 –*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT]*متي ذهب التلاميذ للجليل* 



*في اليوم الاول ولا الاربعين * 
*الحل في اليوم الثامن*
*يوحنا * 
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*20: 26 *[/FONT]*و بعد ثمانية ايام كان تلاميذه ايضا داخلا و توما معهم فجاء يسوع و الابواب مغلقة و وقف في الوسط و قال سلام لكم * 











[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*http://st-takla.org/Coptic-Bible-Maps/Engeel-2-New-Testament/Bible-Map-001-Palestine-in-Jesus-Era.html*[/FONT]






 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*4 *[/FONT]*هل امرهم ان يذهبوا الي الجليل ولا ان بيقوا في ارشليم * 



*لوقا * 
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*24: 49 *[/FONT]*و ها انا ارسل اليكم موعد ابي فاقيموا في مدينة اورشليم الى ان تلبسوا قوة من الاعالي * 
*متي * 
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*7 *[/FONT]*وَاذْهَبَا سَرِيعًا قُولاَ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: *[/FONT]*إِنَّهُ قَدْ قَامَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT]*هَا هُوَ يَسْبِقُكُمْ **إِلَى**الْجَلِيلِ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT]*هُنَاكَ تَرَوْنَهُ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT]*هَا أَنَا قَدْ قُلْتُ لَكُمَا*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*».
8 *[/FONT]*فَخَرَجَتَا سَرِيعًا مِنَ الْقَبْرِ بِخَوْفٍ وَفَرَحٍ عَظِيمٍ، رَاكِضَتَيْنِ لِتُخْبِرَا تَلاَمِيذَهُ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.
9 *[/FONT]*وَفِيمَا هُمَا مُنْطَلِقَتَانِ لِتُخْبِرَا تَلاَمِيذَهُ إِذَا يَسُوعُ لاَقَاهُمَا وَقَالَ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: «*[/FONT]*سَلاَمٌ لَكُمَا*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*». *[/FONT]*فَتَقَدَّمَتَا وَأَمْسَكَتَا بِقَدَمَيْهِ وَسَجَدَتَا لَهُ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.
10 *[/FONT]*فَقَالَ لَهُمَا يَسُوعُ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: «*[/FONT]*لاَ تَخَافَا*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT]*اِذْهَبَا قُولاَ لإِخْوَتِي أَنْ **يَذْهَبُوا**إِلَى**الْجَلِيلِ،** وَهُنَاكَ يَرَوْنَنِي*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*».*[/FONT]
*اولا امرهم بالذهاب للجليل وبعدها يعودوا ويقيموا في اورشليم ويكون مكان اقامتهم المستمره*
*ويبداؤا خدمتهم من اورشليم بعد قبول الروح القدس * 
*والجليل ليجددهم ويذكرهم باختياره لهم * 
*جاءت الدعوة أن يلتقي الكل به في *[FONT=Calibri, serif]*"*[/FONT]*الجليل*[FONT=Calibri, serif]*"*[/FONT]*، التي تعني *[FONT=Calibri, serif]*"*[/FONT]*العبور*[FONT=Calibri, serif]*". *[/FONT]*فإن كان السيد قام من بين الأموات إنما ليعبر بنا من الموت إلى الحياة، ومن الألم إلى مجد القيامة، ومن إنساننا القديم إلى الحياة الجديدة التي صارت لنا فيه*[FONT=Calibri, serif]*. *[/FONT]*ويرى القديس أغسطينوس*[FONT=Calibri, serif]*[383] *[/FONT]*أن الجليل وهي تعني *[FONT=Calibri, serif]*"*[/FONT]*العبور*[FONT=Calibri, serif]*"*[/FONT]*، تعني عبور التلاميذ إلى الأمم للكرازة بينهم بعد أن فتح لهم الطريق، بقوله *[FONT=Calibri, serif]*"*[/FONT]*ها أنا أسبقكم إلى الجليل*[FONT=Calibri, serif]*".*[/FONT]






 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*5 *[/FONT]*هل صعد من بيت عنيا ولا من جبل الزيتون * 



*لوقا * 
 [FONT=Calibri, serif]*24: 50 *[/FONT]*و اخرجهم خارجا الى بيت عنيا و رفع يديه و باركهم*
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*24: 51 *[/FONT]*و فيما هو يباركهم انفرد عنهم و اصعد الى السماء * 
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*24: 52 *[/FONT]*فسجدوا له و رجعوا الى اورشليم بفرح عظيم * 
*الاعمال * 
 [FONT=Calibri, serif]*1: 12 *[/FONT]*حينئذ رجعوا الى اورشليم من الجبل الذي يدعى جبل الزيتون الذي هو بالقرب من اورشليم على سفر سبت*



*بيت عنيا توجد في الجهه الشرقية لجبل الزيتون * 
*قلنا أن *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*"*[/FONT]*بيت عنيا*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*" *[/FONT]*تعني *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*"*[/FONT]*بيت العناء*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*" *[/FONT]*أو*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*"*[/FONT]*بيت الطاعة*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*"*[/FONT]*، فإنه قد أراد أن يصعد إلى السماء عند بيت عنيا، عند جبل الزيتون، حتى كل من يود أن يرتفع قلبه إلى السماء يلزمه أن يحتمل معه *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*"*[/FONT]*العناء*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*" *[/FONT]*ويشاركه الألم، كما يحمل سمة الطاعة التي للابن نحو أبيه*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT]*يمكننا أن نقول بأنه من أجل عصياننا نزل من السماء، وبطاعته رفعنا إلى سماواته*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]
*لقد رفع يديه الحاملتين لآثار الجراح ببركة صليبه، مقدّمًا دمه المبذول ثمنًا لرفعهم معه*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]
*العجيب أن التلاميذ لم يحزنوا على صعود الرب ومفارقته لهم حسب الجسد، إنما رجعوا إلى أورشليم بفرحٍ عظيمٍ، إذ أدركوا أنه حيث يوجد الرأس تكون الأعضاء، وما تمتع به السيد المسيح إنما هو باسم الكنيسة كلها ولحسابها*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT] 



*عدد مرات ذهاب مريم المجدليه الي القبر*



*السؤال*



*يوجد اختلاف اراء في عدد مرات ذهاب مريم المجدليه الي قبر السيد المسيح فجر الاحد فكم هو عدد مرات ذهاب مريم المجدليه الي القبر ؟*



*الرد * 



*افضل شيئ هو ان نقراء الاعداد بتركيز معا لكي نفهم القصه بالتفصيل  * 
*وفقط قبل ذلك اوضح نقطتين * 
*الاولي لغويه وهي*
 *انه في اليوناني لايوجد تصريف للمثني ولكن فقط تصريف للمفرد او تصريف للجمع فتصريف المثني ياتي من المترجم للعربيه بناء علي سياق الكلام فلا يصلح الاستشهاد بتصريف للمثتي في العربي لكي نبني عليه احداث*



*النقطه الثانيه جغرافيه وهي*
*مكان اجتماع التلاميذ هو العليه التي تناولوا فيها الفصح مع المسيح * 
*وفكره مختصره عن العليه * 
*من قاموس الكتاب المقدس*
*العلية **| **العلالي*
 *العُلِّيّة**: **الغرفة في الطبقات العليا من الدار وجمعها **" **علالي**". **والكلمة في العبرية هي **"**علية **"**كما في العربية لفظاً ومعنى**.*
*وصنع الرب يسوع الفصح مع تلاميذه في **"**علية كبيرة مفروشة**" (14: 15**، لو **22: 12). **ولابد أنها كانت علية كبيرة اتسعت لثلاثة عشر شخصاً لأكل الفصح وهم متكئون على الوسائد أو الأرائك حيث أنها كانت **"**مفروشة**" (14: 15**، لو **22: 12).**ولابد أنها كانت مفروشة**. **ولعلها نفس المكان الذي جاء إليه الرب بعد القيامة، إلى تلاميذه **(**لو **24: 33, 36**، يو **20: 19, 26)**، والعلية التي اجتمع فيها التلاميذ بعد عودتهم من جبل الزيتون حيث شاهدوا صعود الرب يسوع المسيح إلى السماء، وفيها تم اختيار متياس ليملأ مكان يهوذا الاسخريوطي بين التلاميذ **(**أع **1: 13).*



*وصورتها * 
*العلية الى يسار الصورة في الطابق الثاني*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT]*الطابق الاول هو مزار قبر داوود*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT]*من اليمين حائط كنيسة نياح السيدة العذراء*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT]



[FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT]*الفناء الداخلي لبيت العلية*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT]



[FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT]*المدخل الخارجي*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT]



[FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT]*مدخل العلية*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT]



[FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT]*العلية من الداخل*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT]



[FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT]



[FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT]



[FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT]



[FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT]



[FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT]



[FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT]*في القرن السادس عشر استولى المسلمون على العلية وحولت الى جامع*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT]



[FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT]*وغُيرت النوافذ ووضعت هذه النوافذ الاسلامية المزخرفة*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT]



[FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT]*محراب الصلاة او المشكاة الاسلامي اضيف الى الحائط الجنوبي*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT]



[FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT]*سطح العلية حيث مؤذنة الجامع والى الخلف برج الاجراس لكنيسة نياحة العذراء*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT]



[FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT]*اجتماع البابا جان بول الثاني مع كراديلت وبطاركة واساقفة الكنيسة الكاثوليكية في العلية*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT]



[/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 فبراير 2012)

*والعليه كما تخبرنا المواقع المتخصصه هي علي جبل صهيون بالقرب من قبر الملك داود وهي قريبه من جبل الزيتون في الناحيه الشرقية * 
*فمنها بدأت المسيحية بالانتشار في القدس وكان مركزها الأول في علية صهيون وكانت لديها القناعة بأنّها الآن شعب الله الجديد فسمّوا أوّل كنيسة باسم صهيون المقدسة**. **وهكذا تحول اسم صهيون من مدينة داود في سلوان إلى المنطقة التي تقوم عليها العلية**.*


 
*اسم المكان باللاتينية **(Coenaculum) **ويعني المكان المعد لتناول الطعام، ويعني أيضا بمعنى أوسع الطابق العلوي من البيت**. **وهو في النص الإنجيلي يعني الطابق العلوي**. * 
*التقليد المسيحي الذي يشهد على صحة المكان قديم جدا**. **فيروي القديس إبيفانيو وهو فلسطيني مات عام **403 **أن الإمبراطور أدريانو زار فلسطين ووجد القدس كما تركها تيطس بعد الدمار **(70 **ب**.**م**.) **فيما عدا بضعة بيوت **«**من بينها الكنيسة الصغيرة التي قامت فوق الموضع حيث كان الرسل ينتظرون العنصرة**». **ويشير للموضع أيضا القديس كيريلوس في حديثه عن **«**كنيسة الرسل**». **ووصفت الحاجة إيجيريا بعد بضعة أعوام الاحتفالات الدينية التي كانت تجري في **«**الكنيسة التي على جبل صهيون**» **في ذكرى ظهورات الرب والعنصرة**.*


 
*يبدو أنّه تمّ في هذه الفترة ترميم الكنيسة من قبل يوحنا الثاني مطران القدس**. **واتخذت منذئذ اسم **«**صهيون المقدسة**». **وكانوا يكرّمون في الموضع بضع رفات مقدسة ويحتفلون بذكرى القديس يعقوب والملك داود الذي يكرمون قبره تحت العلية**.*
*دمرت جيوش كسرى الكنيسة وأعاد مديستو الناسك بناءها لكن المسلمين دمروها مرة أخرى**. * 
*لما جاء الصليبيون لم يجدوا سوى الكنيسة العليا فبنوا بناء ضخما شمل أيضا موضع **«**نياحة العذراء**». **وبعد سقوط المملكة الصليبية حافظ المسيحيون على العلية ولكن الكنيسة أخذت تتهدّم**.*


 
*مع قدوم الآباء الفرنسيسكان قاموا أولا بترميم علية صهيون وبنوا بعد بضعة أعوام ديراً صغيراً ما زال قائما حتى اليوم**. **بعد قرن من الزمان قام المسلمون بتحريض من اليهود بالاستيلاء على القاعات التي تحت علية صهيون مغتصبين **«**قبر النبي داود**». **وصدرت وثيقة عن حاكم القسطنطينية عام **1524**م حرمت الفرنسيسكان من **«**الغرفة العليا**» **وأجبرتهم الاضطهادات والمضايقات على هجر الدير عام **1551**م**. **فتحولت العلية إلى مسجد ومنع المسيحيون من ارتيادها منعا باتا**.*
*وفي القرن الماضي سمح للميسحيين بزيارة المكان ولكن بدون الاحتفال بالذبيحة الإلهية**. **وبني فيه محراب وأصبح المكان مسجدا رسميا**.*


 
*ومكانها في اورشليم * 





 *وصوره توضيحيه للمكان*


 





 *وهي في الناحيه الشرقيه من الجزء الاسلامي والجلجثه في الطرف المسيحي الغربي * 


 







 
*وخريطه من موقع سانت تكلا*







 
*وخريط لفرق المسافه * 







 
*فالمسافه بينهم تقريبا اكثر من ثلاثه كم وهي لست طريق مستقيم بل الكثير من المرتفعات والمنخفضات فتستغرق مشيها بسرعه متوسطه اقل من ساعه ذهاب ومثلها اياب * 
*فالرحله الواحده من العليه الي القبر ومع وقفه قليله ثم الرجوع يستغرق زمن من ساعه ونصف الي ساعتين فيكون رحلتين هو فقط الزمن الذي يكفي من بداية الفجر حتي قبل الساعه الثالثه * 


 
*ونبدا معا في قراءه الاعداد*


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 فبراير 2012)

*انجيل متي * 
*28: 1 **و بعد السبت عند فجر اول الاسبوع جاءت مريم المجدلية و مريم الاخرى لتنظرا القبر * 
*هنا يخبرنا ببداية القصه بعد انتهاء السبت وعند فجر الاحد وفجر اليوم هو او لحظات ظهور الاشعه الاولي للشمس وهو ما يسمي طلعت الشمس الاولي ويكون الظلام باقي في بداية مراحل انقشاعه * 
*وهنا يخبرنا عن مريمتين المجدليه ومريم الاخري ولكن في ذهابهم الاول نتاكد انهما ليستا لوحدهما لانهما بالطبع لن يقدرا علي تحريك الحجر فمتي البشير يركز علي الاحداث من زاويتهما ولكنهما ليستا الوحيدتين * 
*ولكن هم يستغرقوا وقتا فهم في طريقهم الي القبر يكمل متي البشير ببعض الاحداث التي حدثت وهما لازالتا في الطريق * 
*28: 2 **و اذا زلزلة عظيمة حدثت لان ملاك الرب نزل من السماء و جاء و دحرج الحجر عن الباب و جلس عليه * 
*وقبل وصولهم الي البستان حدث ان زلزله وهو قيامة رب المجد ايضا وهذا صاحبه عدة ملائكة ولكن متي البشير يركز علي ملاك واحد منهم وهو الذي دحرج الحجر وجلس عليه ويصفه  * 
*28: 3 **و كان منظره كالبرق و لباسه ابيض كالثلج * 
*28: 4 **فمن خوفه ارتعد الحراس و صاروا كاموات * 
*كل هذا والمريمات وبخاصه مريم المجدليه ومريم الاخري لم تصلا بعد * 
*28: 5 **فاجاب الملاك و قال للمراتين لا تخافا انتما فاني اعلم انكما تطلبان يسوع المصلوب * 
*وهذا الملاك المهيب في منظره الذي ارتعد الحراس من منظره يريد ان يطمئن المريمات فقال لهما لاتخافا انتما * 
*28: 6 **ليس هو ههنا لانه قام كما قال هلم انظرا الموضع الذي كان الرب مضطجعا فيه * 
*وهذا الملاك الجالس علي الحجر ابلغهم باول بشاره وهو ان الرب قام*
*ثم يطلب منهم ان ينظرا الموضع اي ان يدخلن القبر ليري الموضع الذي كان في المسيح مضجعا وليتاكدا انه ليس في القبر * 
*28: 7 **و اذهبا سريعا قولا لتلاميذه انه قد قام من الاموات ها هو يسبقكم الى الجليل هناك ترونه ها انا قد قلت لكما * 
*وبعد تاكدهما يطلب منهما ان يذهبا يقولا لتلاميذه * 
*وهنا يقف متي البشير في فاصل زمني سنعرفه من خلال بقية الاناجيل لان الموقف الذي فيه المريمتان هو موقف خوف ورعده فقط * 
*28: 8 **فخرجتا سريعا من القبر بخوف و فرح عظيم راكضتين لتخبرا تلاميذه * 
*وهذا العدد يؤكد ان متي البشير ترك فاصل زمني وهو ان الموقف من خوف ورعده تحول الي خوف ولكن مصحوب بفرح عظيم * 
*فهناك شيئ حدث لم يخبرنا متي البشير بتفاصيله جعلهما يفرحان فرحا عظيما ويركضا ليخبرا تلاميذ الرب * 
*28: 9 **و فيما هما منطلقتان لتخبرا تلاميذه اذا يسوع لاقاهما و قال سلام لكما فتقدمتا و امسكتا بقدميه و سجدتا له * 
*وفي الطريق وكما ذكرت سابقا كل الاشارات حتي الان تدل علي ان الطريق لم يكن بقصير فاثناء رحلة العوده ظهر لهم رب المجد وهما معا بعد ان حدث شيئ جعلهما مؤمنتين بقيامته بالفعل ولما ظهر لهما تقدمتا وامسكتا بقدميه وسجدتا له * 
*وهذا طبعا مفرح ولكنه ليس سبب تحول الرعده الي فرح * 
*28: 10 **فقال لهما يسوع لا تخافا اذهبا قولا لاخوتي ان يذهبوا الى الجليل و هناك يرونني * 
*ويقول لهما المسيح لانكما امنتما اذا اذهبا ونفزوا وصية الملائكه لانها هي وصية الرب وهي اخبار التلاميذ كلهم وليس بعضهم فقط ان يذهبوا الي الجليل * 
*28: 11 **و فيما هما ذاهبتان اذا قوم من الحراس جاءوا الى المدينة و اخبروا رؤساء الكهنة بكل ما كان * 
*واثناء هذه الاحداث الحراث الذين عاينوا الزلزله وشاهدوا الملاك المهيب الذي حرك الجحر وارتعبوا بسببه كانوا جاؤا الي المدينه وطلبوا ان يتكلموا مع رؤساء الكهنه فلاقوهم واخبروهم بما حدث وبامر دحرجة الحجر وهنا بدات مؤامرة الرؤساء * 


 
*انجيل مرقس*
*16: 1 **و بعدما مضى السبت اشترت مريم المجدلية و مريم ام يعقوب و سالومة حنوطا لياتين و يدهنه * 
*وهذا حدث ليلة الاحد لان في السبت بداية من ليلة السبت ونهاره لايبيع احد ولا يشتري اما في بداية ليلة الاحد فيقدروا ان يشتروا الباقي من احتياجاتهم * 
*فهم بداية من ليلة الاحد يعددن الحنوط وما يردن لدهن جسد المسيح * 
*وهنا يضيف مرقس البشير نقطه هامه وهي اسم مريم الاخري التي صاحبت المجدليه وهي مريم ام يعقوب وسالومه وهي كما شرحت سابقا في ملف من هم اخوة يسوع هي تقريبا اخ السيده العذراء ويعقوب هو الملقب باخو الرب*
*16: 2 **و باكرا جدا في اول الاسبوع اتين الى القبر اذ طلعت الشمس * 
*وتعبير باكر جدا كما قلت سابقا هو يتفق مع اول شعاع للشمس اي بداية طلوع الشمس وهو تعبير ا طلعت الشمس فهو لايقصد انتصفت في السماء ولكن او لحظات طلوع الشمس وظهور اول اشعه لها وهو بداية باكر الذي لازال الدنيا ظلام ولكن الظلام في بداية مراحل اختفاؤه * 
*وهما في طريقهما الي القبر * 
*16: 3 **و كن يقلن فيما بينهن من يدحرج لنا الحجر عن باب القبر * 
*واثناء الطريق وكما قلت سياق الكلام يؤكد انها مسافه ليست بقصيره * 
*كنتا يتسائلتان من يدحرج لهما هذا الحجر الكبير ليستطيعوا ان يبدؤا في دهن كفن المسيح بالاطياب * 
*16: 4 **فتطلعن و راين ان الحجر قد دحرج لانه كان عظيما جدا * 
*وعند وصولهما كان الحجر قد دحرج وهذا ما اخبرنا به متي البشير سابقا ببعض تفاصيله ومرقس البشير لايخبرنا عن كلام الملاك الجالس علي الحجر للمريمتين ولكن يبدا من بعد ان طلب منهما ان يدخلا الي القبر وينظرا الموضع الذي كان جسد يسوع مضجعا فيه  * 
*16: 5 **و لما دخلن القبر راين شابا جالسا عن اليمين لابسا حلة بيضاء فاندهشن * 
*ولما دخلن رايا ملاكين في صورة شابين وليس كمنظر الملاك الجالس علي الحجر الذي صورته مهيبة والملاك الذي عند الراس هو عن اليمين فنعرف من هذا ان وضع المسيح في القبر كان الراس عن اليمين والقدمين عن اليسار هذا بالنسبه للذي يدخل القبر * 
*وتكلم هذا الملاك الذي عند الراس وقال * 
*16: 6 **فقال لهن لا تندهشن انتن تطلبن يسوع الناصري المصلوب قد قام ليس هو ههنا هوذا الموضع الذي وضعوه فيه * 
*وهنا الملاك يخبرهم بنفس بشارة الملاك الاول ويتكلم عن المسيح بصيغة الغائب لانه ليس في القبر ولكن يؤكد لهما من شكل الموضع انه قام وهذا التاكيد بسبب ان الاكفان موضوعه ولكن الجسد غير موضوع فلو كان لم يقم بعد واحدهم اخذ جسده لكان اخذ جسده في الاكفان لوحدها فوجود الاكفان تؤكد قيامته * 
*16: 7 **لكن اذهبن و قلن لتلاميذه و لبطرس انه يسبقكم الى الجليل هناك ترونه كما قال لكم * 
*ويكرر نفس كلام الملاك الاول الذي اخبرنا به متي البشير وهو الملاك الجالس علي الحجر ويقول لهما الملاك الثاني ان يذهبا ويقلن للتلاميذ * 
*ويضيف تعبير كما قال لكما وفي رائي الضعيف ان تعبير كما قال لكما هو عائد علي الملاك الاول الجالس علي الحجر فالملاك الثاني يكرر كلام الملاك الاول * 
*16: 8 **فخرجن سريعا و هربن من القبر لان الرعدة و الحيرة اخذتاهن و لم يقلن لاحد شيئا لانهن كن خائفات * 
*وبعد كلام الملاك الثاني معهن كانتا خائفات كما وصف لنا متي البشير ولكن هنا يبدا مرقس البشير في شرح تفاصيل الفاصل الزمني الذي لم يتكلم عنه متي البشير بطريقه تكميليه رائعه فيشرح لنا سبب تغير حالتهم من الخوف والرعده فقط الي خوف ولكن بفرح عظيم هو الاتي * 
*انهن هربن من القبر بالفعل وذهبن واثناء الطريق لم يقلن لااحد شيئا بسبب هذا الخوف ولكنهم عند وصولهن الي التلاميذ في العلية * 
*16: 9 **و بعدما قام باكرا في اول الاسبوع ظهر اولا لمريم المجدلية التي كان قد اخرج منها سبعة شياطين * 
*ثم ايضا بعد الرحله الاولي الي القبر ورجوعهم ينتقل بنا مرقس البشير مباشره الي منتصف احداث المره الثانيه فيقول ان بعد انتهاء حالة الخوف والرعده وذهابهم مره ثانيه اول شخص يري الرب يسوع هي مريم المجدليه وهذا لازال باكر اي قبل الساعه التاسعه لان باكر تقريبا يستمر من الساعه السادسه صباحا الي ما قبل التاسعه ومن التاسعه حتي الظهيره هو الساعه الثالثه * 
*ويؤكد مرقس البشير علي ان المجدليه وليس شخص اخر وهي التي اخرج منها سبعة شياطين * 
*16: 10 **فذهبت هذه و اخبرت الذين كانوا معه و هم ينوحون و يبكون * 
*وهي اخبرت الباقيين**, **والمقصود من الذين كانوا معه هم رجال ونساء ويثتسني منهم فقط مريم المجدليه بالطبع لانها اول من راته ومريم الاخري في الظهور الثاني وايضا بطرس ويوحنا الذان ركضا الي القبر في المره الثانية * 
*والباقيين هم لم يسمعوا حتي الان والسبب ان في عودة المجدليه ومريم ام يعقوب المره الاولي لم تخبرا احدا في الطريق وفي البيت اخبرتا بطرس ويوحنا فقط وهذا سنراه بتفصيل اكثر فيما يلي من بقية الاناجيل * 
*16: 11 **فلما سمع اولئك انه حي و قد نظرته لم يصدقوا * 
*والباقين لم يصدقوا انه حي وانها نظرته في رحلتها الثانية * 
*16: 12 **و بعد ذلك ظهر بهيئة اخرى لاثنين منهم و هما يمشيان منطلقين الى البرية * 
*وهذا عن تلميذي عمواس * 
*16: 13 **و ذهب هذان و اخبرا الباقين فلم يصدقوا و لا هذين * 


 
*انجيل لوقا*
*24: 1 **ثم في اول الاسبوع اول الفجر اتين الى القبر حاملات الحنوط الذي اعددنه و معهن اناس * 
*وهنا لوقا البشير يؤكد نفي الوقت وهو اول الفجر اي مع اول شعاع للشمس والظلام باق * 
*ويشرح لنا نقطه اخري ان مريم المجدليه **( **ويقول عنها من الجليل بدون اسم مريم في **23: 55 ) **ومريم الاخري لم يكونا لوحدهما بل معهما **ا**ناس اخرين * 
*24: 2 **فوجدن الحجر مدحرجا عن القبر * 
*كما اخبرنا البشيرين متي ومرقس انهما اثناء ذهابهم دحرج الملاك الحجر وعند وصولهما مع باقي الاناس كان الحجر دحرج * 
*24: 3 **فدخلن و لم يجدن جسد الرب يسوع * 
*واخبرنا متي البشير ومرقس البشير عن حوار مريم المجدليه ومريم ام يعقوب مع الملاك الاول الجالس علي الحجر اما لوقا البشير فتكلم عن دخولهن القبر * 
*وهن لم يجدن الجسد * 
*24: 4 **و فيما هن محتارات في ذلك اذا رجلان وقفا بهن بثياب براقة * 
*وهذا الرجل هو الملاك الثاني الذي هو داخل القبر الذي كان جالس عن موضع مكان راس جسد المسيح احد الملاكين في داخل القبر * 
*والثياب البراقه هي الحله البيضاء التي وصفها مرقس البشير*
*24: 5 **و اذ كن خائفات و منكسات وجوههن الى الارض قالا لهن لماذا تطلبن الحي بين الاموات * 
*ويشرح لنا لوقا البشير تفاصيل كلامه لهن * 
*24: 6 **ليس هو ههنا لكنه قام اذكرن كيف كلمكن و هو بعد في الجليل * 
*24: 7 **قائلا انه ينبغي ان يسلم ابن الانسان في ايدي اناس خطاة و يصلب و في اليوم الثالث يقوم * 
*24: 8 **فتذكرن كلامه * 
*24: 9 **و رجعن من القبر و اخبرن الاحد عشر و جميع الباقين بهذا كله * 
*24: 10 **و كانت مريم المجدلية و يونا و مريم ام يعقوب و الباقيات معهن اللواتي قلن هذا للرسل * 
*وهي الرجوع من الرحله الاوله وهن مضطربات ولم يقلن اي شيئ لاي احد في الطريق ولكن لما رجعن الي العليه قلن للرسل ما قاله لهن الملاك عن ان يسوع قام ولكن حتي هذه اللحظه من الرحله الاولي لم يري يسوع احد * 
*24: 11 **فتراءى كلامهن لهم كالهذيان و لم يصدقوهن * 
*وفي البدايه الذين سمعوا بانه قام وجسده غير موجود لم يصدقوا النسوه لانه امر لا يصدق بسهوله رغم ان المسيح سبق واخبرهم بذلك ولكنه كان يعرف ضعف ايمانهم ولهذا احتاج التلاميذ ان يتاكدوا بانفسهم * 
*24: 12 **فقام بطرس و ركض الى القبر فانحنى و نظر الاكفان موضوعة وحدها فمضى متعجبا في نفسه مما كان * 
*وهنا يخبرنا ان بطرس هو من اوائل من ذهبوا في الرحله الثانيه ولان المريمات وبخاصه مريم المجدليه رجعت ولكنها لم تكن تستطيع ان تلاحقه في نفس السرعه لانه ذهب راكضا * 
*وعند وصوله رائ كما اخبرته النسوه وكما اخبرنا كل الاناجيل انه قام وفقط الاكفان موضوعه وحدها فلم ياخذ احد جسده لان لو احد فعل ذلك لكان اخذه بالاكفان * 
*24: 13 **و اذا اثنان منهم كانا منطلقين في ذلك اليوم الى قرية بعيدة عن اورشليم ستين غلوة اسمها عمواس * 
*وهنا يبدا يتكلم عن رد فعل اخر بان بعض التلاميذ اضطربوا فلم يذهبوا الي القبر بل قرروا الخروج من اورشليم الي عمواس وهما لما قابلوا يسوع في الطريق بدؤا يخبرانه بما حدث وما سمعوه * 
*24: 19 **فقال لهما و ما هي فقالا المختصة بيسوع الناصري الذي كان انسانا نبيا مقتدرا في الفعل و القول امام الله و جميع الشعب * 
*24: 20 **كيف اسلمه رؤساء الكهنة و حكامنا لقضاء الموت و صلبوه * 
*24: 21 **و نحن كنا نرجو انه هو المزمع ان يفدي اسرائيل و لكن مع هذا كله اليوم له ثلاثة ايام منذ حدث ذلك * 
*24: 22 **بل بعض النساء منا حيرننا اذ كن باكرا عند القبر * 
*فيكد نفس ماقيل حتي الان ان مريم المجدليه ومريم ام يعقوب مع نسوه اخرين ذهبن باكرا الي القبر*
*24: 23 **و لما لم يجدن جسده اتين قائلات انهن راين منظر ملائكة قالوا انه حي * 
*وفي الرحله الاولي لم يرون جسده ولكن تكلمن مع الملائكه لانهن تكلمن مع اكثر من ملاك الاول الذي علي الحجر والثاني عند موضوع الراس والثالث لم يتكلم ولكن كان جالس عند موضوع القدمين والملائكه اخبروا بانه قام * 
*24: 24 **و مضى قوم من الذين معنا الى القبر فوجدوا هكذا كما قالت ايضا النساء و اما هو فلم يروه * 
*وهنا تاكيد ان النسوه وهذا بخاصه عن مريم المجدليه ومريم ام يعقو انهن ذهبن ورجعن في المره الاولي الي القبر ولم يري احد يسوع في هذه المره * 


 


 
*انجيل يوحنا*
*20: 1 **و في اول الاسبوع جاءت مريم المجدلية الى القبر باكرا و الظلام باق فنظرت الحجر مرفوعا عن القبر * 
*وهنا يوحنا الحبيب الذي يركز علي النقاط اللاهوتيه اي الروحيات اكثر يركز في المشهد علي مريم المجدليه فقط لانها التي سيقول لها المسيح لاتلمسيني * 
*ويؤكد يوحنا ان من اوائل الذين ذهبوا هي مريم مع بقية النسوه وهذا كان باكر والظلام باق اي مع بداية طلوع الشمس حيث يكون الظلام في بداية انقشاعه * 
*ويؤكد ايضا ويتفق مع بقية البشائر بانهم وصلوا القبر بعدما كان الحجر تدحرج * 
*20: 2 **فركضت و جاءت الى سمعان بطرس و الى التلميذ الاخر الذي كان يسوع يحبه و قالت لهما اخذوا السيد من القبر و لسنا نعلم اين وضعوه * 
*وهنا يوحنا البشير يختصر احداث الزياره الاولي ويتكلم فقط ان مريم المجدليه ذهبت ورجعت ونفهم بالطبع ان هذا مع باقي النسوه وهي لم تخبر احد في الطريق ولكن عند رجوعها اخبرت سمعان ويوحنا وايضا باقي التلاميذ ولكن يوحنا الحبيب يركز فقط علي الذين لهم موقف خاص * 
*واخبرتهما بانها رات فقط القبر فارغ ولكن هي لم تري المسيح المره الاولي * 
*ونلاحظ في سياق كلامها انها لم تؤمن بكلام الملاكين فهي لازالت مصره علي ان تري جسد المسيح وتعتقد انه لم يقم بعد * 
*20: 3 **فخرج بطرس و التلميذ الاخر و اتيا الى القبر * 
*وهنا يشرح معلمنا يوحنا عن ان بداية الذهاب للمره الثانيه سبق بطرس ويوحنا اولا وهذا لان الرحله لم تكن قصيره فلم تلحقهما النسوه ومريم المجدليه ذهبت ورجعت وهي مساق**=**فه ليست بقصيره فلم تستطع ان تكون بسرعت الرجلين * 
*20: 4 **و كان الاثنان يركضان معا فسبق التلميذ الاخر بطرس و جاء اولا الى القبر * 
*وهنا تاكيد اكثر ان المسافه ليست بقصيره فهي لو كانت خمس او عشر دقائق لكان وصلوا معا ولكن لانها اطول منذ ذلك فتمكن الشاب يوحنا من ان يسبق مبطرس الذي هو متقدم عنه في الايام ولذلك رغم ركض الاثنين وصل يوحنا اولا * 
*20: 5 **و انحنى فنظر الاكفان موضوعة و لكنه لم يدخل * 
*وفرق الزمن بين وصول يوحنا وبطرس هو يكفي بان يوحنا يصل وينحني وينظر الاكفان ولكنه ينتظر بطرس * 
*20: 6 **ثم جاء سمعان بطرس يتبعه و دخل القبر و نظر الاكفان موضوعة * 
*20: 7 **و المنديل الذي كان على راسه ليس موضوعا مع الاكفان بل ملفوفا في موضع وحده * 
*وهنا يؤكد ايضا يوحنا البشير انه قام بالجسد * 
*20: 8 **فحينئذ دخل ايضا التلميذ الاخر الذي جاء اولا الى القبر و راى فامن * 
*20: 9 **لانهم لم يكونوا بعد يعرفون الكتاب انه ينبغي ان يقوم من الاموات * 
*20: 10 **فمضى التلميذان ايضا الى موضعهما * 
*وبعد ان نظرا مضيا الي موضعهما ولكن الذي وصل بعده هما مريم المجدليه ومريم الاخري التي احتاجتا وقت اكثر من التلاميذ للوصول * 
*وبخاصه ان الرحله الاولي كانت منظمه فهم خرجوا معا حاملين الحنوط اما في المره الثانيه فقد ساد الدهشه فالكل يذهب منطلق بسرعته ولا ينتظر الاخر فلم يكون مجموعه تسير معا ولكن افراد تسابق بعضها الاخر * 
*20: 11 **اما مريم فكانت واقفة عند القبر خارجا تبكي و فيما هي تبكي انحنت الى القبر * 
*وهنا يبدا يوحنا الحبيب في شرح تفاصيل زيارة مريم المجدليه للمره الثانيه وكما رأينا يوحنا الحبيب في هذا المشهد يشرح موقف انسان يحتاج تصحيح الله لموقفه وهي المجدليه مثلما فعل قبل ذلك وايضا بعد ذلك في موقف توما * 
*20: 12 **فنظرت ملاكين بثياب بيض جالسين واحدا عند الراس و الاخر عند الرجلين حيث كان جسد يسوع موضوعا * 
*وهنا في المره الثانيه يشرح ان مريم المجدليه رغم ان المره الاولي سمعت من الملاك الجالس علي الحجر وايضا الملاك الجالس عند الراس هي مره ثانيه لا تصدق اعينها واذانها وتدخل مره ثانيه * 
*20: 13 **فقالا لها يا امراة لماذا تبكين قالت لهما انهم اخذوا سيدي و لست اعلم اين وضعوه * 
*وهي في اسلوب غير مصدق لكلام الملاكين سابقا تقول انهم اخذوه رغم انها اخبرت بطرس من قليل عن موضوع انه غير موجود في القبر * 
*ونلاحظ ان الملاك لم يجيب علي سؤال المجدليه لانه سبق فاخبرها الرد المكلف به وهو انه ليس هو ههنا ولكنه قام فهي بعدم تصديقه لايحتاج ان يكرر مره اخري*
*20: 14 **و لما قالت هذا التفتت الى الوراء فنظرت يسوع واقفا و لم تعلم انه يسوع * 
*وهذا اول ظهر للسيد المسيح كما اخبرنا مرقس البشير ولكن بسبب عدم تصديقها لقيامته لم تنفتح بصيرتها وتعرف انه هو يسوع * 
*20: 15 **قال لها يسوع يا امراة لماذا تبكين من تطلبين فظنت تلك انه البستاني فقالت له يا سيد ان كنت انت قد حملته فقل لي اين وضعته و انا اخذه * 
*وتكرر نفس الكلام التي سالته للملاك رغم انها سمعت من الملاك سابقا انه قام وتصر ان احدهم حمل جسد المسيح رغم ان اخر مثل يوحنا رائي الاكفان فصدق مباشره بانه قام * 
*20: 16 **قال لها يسوع يا مريم فالتفتت تلك و قالت له ربوني الذي تفسيره يا معلم * 
*وهذا هو العدد الشهير الذي لقبت فيه السيد المسيح لقب رابوني الذي تفسيره يامعلم وهو عبريا رابوني **. **ولقب رابوني يدل علي انها لازالت متمسكه بالسيد المسيح علي انه فقط المعلم الصالح وليس الله الظاهر في الجسد * 
*20: 17 **قال لها يسوع لا تلمسيني لاني لم اصعد بعد الى ابي و لكن اذهبي الى اخوتي و قولي لهم اني اصعد الى ابي و ابيكم و الهي و الهكم * 
*وهنا عاتبها السيد المسيح وقال لها لاتلمسيني الذي يعني في اليوناني لاتتمسكي بي اي لاتتمسك به فقط بمستوي المعلم * 
*20: 18 **فجاءت مريم المجدلية و اخبرت التلاميذ انها رات الرب و انه قال لها هذا * 
*ولايكمل معلمنا يوحنا التفاصيل لان في اثناء رجوعهما هي ومريم ام يعقوب لاقاهما الرب ولمستاه وسجدتا له فمعلمنا يوحنا الذي يركز علي مريم المجدليه وموقفها في حادثة القيامه ولهذا لم يذكر الموقف الذي ظهر فيه للمريمتان لان المجدليه تعلمت الدرس*
*وقد شرحت سابقا موقف المجدليه في ملف من هي المجدليه * 
*http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10068*
*وايضا شرحت في ملف ظهورات رب المجد بعد القيامه ترتيب الظهورات  * 
*http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10075*


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 فبراير 2012)

​ *واستطيع الان ان ارتب الاعداد بالطريقه الاتية *​ *متي مرقس لوقا يوحنا بالترتيب*​ *متي*​ *28: 1 و بعد السبت عند فجر اول الاسبوع جاءت مريم المجدلية و مريم الاخرى لتنظرا القبر *​ *مرقس*​ *16: 2 و باكرا جدا في اول الاسبوع اتين الى القبر اذ طلعت الشمس *​ *لوقا*​ *24: 1 ثم في اول الاسبوع اول الفجر اتين الى القبر حاملات الحنوط الذي اعددنه و معهن اناس *​ *يوحنا*​ *20: 1 و في اول الاسبوع جاءت مريم المجدلية الى القبر باكرا و الظلام باق فنظرت الحجر مرفوعا عن القبر *​ *

*​ *متي*​ *28: 2 و اذا زلزلة عظيمة حدثت لان ملاك الرب نزل من السماء و جاء و دحرج الحجر عن الباب و جلس عليه *​ *28: 3 و كان منظره كالبرق و لباسه ابيض كالثلج *​ *28: 4 فمن خوفه ارتعد الحراس و صاروا كاموات *​ *28: 5 فاجاب الملاك و قال للمراتين لا تخافا انتما فاني اعلم انكما تطلبان يسوع المصلوب *​ *28: 6 ليس هو ههنا لانه قام كما قال هلم انظرا الموضع الذي كان الرب مضطجعا فيه *​ *مرقس*​ *16: 3 و كن يقلن فيما بينهن من يدحرج لنا الحجر عن باب القبر *​ *16: 4 فتطلعن و راين ان الحجر قد دحرج لانه كان عظيما جدا *​ *لوقا*​ *24: 2 فوجدن الحجر مدحرجا عن القبر *​ *يوحنا*​ *20: 1 و في اول الاسبوع جاءت مريم المجدلية الى القبر باكرا و الظلام باق فنظرت الحجر مرفوعا عن القبر *​ *

*​ *متي*​ *28: 7 و اذهبا سريعا قولا لتلاميذه انه قد قام من الاموات ها هو يسبقكم الى الجليل هناك ترونه ها انا قد قلت لكما *​ *28: 8 فخرجتا سريعا من القبر بخوف و فرح عظيم راكضتين لتخبرا تلاميذه *​ *مرقس*​ *16: 5 و لما دخلن القبر راين شابا جالسا عن اليمين لابسا حلة بيضاء فاندهشن *​ *16: 6 فقال لهن لا تندهشن انتن تطلبن يسوع الناصري المصلوب قد قام ليس هو ههنا هوذا الموضع الذي وضعوه فيه *​ *16: 7 لكن اذهبن و قلن لتلاميذه و لبطرس انه يسبقكم الى الجليل هناك ترونه كما قال لكم *​ *16: 8 فخرجن سريعا و هربن من القبر لان الرعدة و الحيرة اخذتاهن و لم يقلن لاحد شيئا لانهن كن خائفات *​ *لوقا*​ *24: 3 فدخلن و لم يجدن جسد الرب يسوع *​ *24: 4 و فيما هن محتارات في ذلك اذا رجلان وقفا بهن بثياب براقة *​ *24: 5 و اذ كن خائفات و منكسات وجوههن الى الارض قالا لهن لماذا تطلبن الحي بين الاموات *​ *24: 6 ليس هو ههنا لكنه قام اذكرن كيف كلمكن و هو بعد في الجليل *​ *24: 7 قائلا انه ينبغي ان يسلم ابن الانسان في ايدي اناس خطاة و يصلب و في اليوم الثالث يقوم *​ *24: 8 فتذكرن كلامه *​ *24: 9 و رجعن من القبر و اخبرن الاحد عشر و جميع الباقين بهذا كله *​ *24: 10 و كانت مريم المجدلية و يونا و مريم ام يعقوب و الباقيات معهن اللواتي قلن هذا للرسل *​ *يوحنا*​ *20: 2 فركضت و جاءت الى سمعان بطرس و الى التلميذ الاخر الذي كان يسوع يحبه و قالت لهما اخذوا السيد من القبر و لسنا نعلم اين وضعوه *​ *

*​ *لوقا*​ *24: 12 فقام بطرس و ركض الى القبر فانحنى و نظر الاكفان موضوعة وحدها فمضى متعجبا في نفسه مما كان *​ *يوحنا *​ *20: 3 فخرج بطرس و التلميذ الاخر و اتيا الى القبر *​ *20: 4 و كان الاثنان يركضان معا فسبق التلميذ الاخر بطرس و جاء اولا الى القبر *​ *20: 5 و انحنى فنظر الاكفان موضوعة و لكنه لم يدخل *​ *20: 6 ثم جاء سمعان بطرس يتبعه و دخل القبر و نظر الاكفان موضوعة *​ *20: 7 و المنديل الذي كان على راسه ليس موضوعا مع الاكفان بل ملفوفا في موضع وحده *​ *20: 8 فحينئذ دخل ايضا التلميذ الاخر الذي جاء اولا الى القبر و راى فامن *​ *20: 9 لانهم لم يكونوا بعد يعرفون الكتاب انه ينبغي ان يقوم من الاموات *​ *20: 10 فمضى التلميذان ايضا الى موضعهما *​ *

*​ *متي*​ *28: 9 و فيما هما منطلقتان لتخبرا تلاميذه اذا يسوع لاقاهما و قال سلام لكما فتقدمتا و امسكتا بقدميه و سجدتا له *​ *28: 10 فقال لهما يسوع لا تخافا اذهبا قولا لاخوتي ان يذهبوا الى الجليل و هناك يرونني *​ *

*​ *مرقس*​ *16: 9 و بعدما قام باكرا في اول الاسبوع ظهر اولا لمريم المجدلية التي كان قد اخرج منها سبعة شياطين *​ *16: 10 فذهبت هذه و اخبرت الذين كانوا معه و هم ينوحون و يبكون *​ *يوحنا*​ *20: 11 اما مريم فكانت واقفة عند القبر خارجا تبكي و فيما هي تبكي انحنت الى القبر *​ *20: 12 فنظرت ملاكين بثياب بيض جالسين واحدا عند الراس و الاخر عند الرجلين حيث كان جسد يسوع موضوعا *​ *20: 13 فقالا لها يا امراة لماذا تبكين قالت لهما انهم اخذوا سيدي و لست اعلم اين وضعوه *​ *20: 14 و لما قالت هذا التفتت الى الوراء فنظرت يسوع واقفا و لم تعلم انه يسوع *​ *20: 15 قال لها يسوع يا امراة لماذا تبكين من تطلبين فظنت تلك انه البستاني فقالت له يا سيد ان كنت انت قد حملته فقل لي اين وضعته و انا اخذه *​ *20: 16 قال لها يسوع يا مريم فالتفتت تلك و قالت له ربوني الذي تفسيره يا معلم *​ *20: 17 قال لها يسوع لا تلمسيني لاني لم اصعد بعد الى ابي و لكن اذهبي الى اخوتي و قولي لهم اني اصعد الى ابي و ابيكم و الهي و الهكم *​ *20: 18 فجاءت مريم المجدلية و اخبرت التلاميذ انها رات الرب و انه قال لها هذا *​ *وبهذا نري ان لااختلاف في الاربع قصص بل هم بالحقيقه مكملين معا ويعطوا تجسيم للقصه بصوره رائعة*​ *

*​ *وقبل ان اختم هذا الموضوع اريد ان اوضح اكثر معني كلمة لا تلمسيني*​ *من قاموس سترونج *​ *G680*​ *ἅπτομαι*​ *haptomai*​ *hap'-tom-ahee*​ *Reflexive of G681; properly to attach oneself to, that is, to touch (in many implied relations): - touch.*​ *

*​ *يتعلق نفسه ب يلمس *​ *وهي اتت من مصدر هابتو الذي يعني يرتبط او يلتصق*​ *من قاموس ثيور*​ * 

*​ *G681*​ *ἅπτω*​ *haptō*​ *Thayer Definition:*​ *1) to fasten to, adhere to*​ *1a) to fasten fire to a thing, kindle, set of fire*​ *Part of Speech: verb*​ *

*​ *فالسيد المسيح يعاتبها بالفعل علي تمسكها به كمعلم *​ *

*​ *ولا احتاج ان اشرح ذلك كثيرا ولكن اكتفي بكلام القديس اغسطينوس*​ *

*​ *فى تفسير القديس أوغسطينوس لهذا الفصل، قال فى شرح "لا تلمسينى، لأنى لم أصعد بعد إلى أبي"أى لا تقتربى إلىّ بهذا الفكر، الذى تقولين فيه "أخذوا سيدى، ولست أعلم أين وضعوه" (إنجيل يوحنا 20: 2، 13، 15)، كأننى لم أقم، وقد سرقوا جسدى حسب إشاعات اليهود Jews الكاذبة. *​ *لأنى لم أصعد بعد إلى (مستوى) أبى فى فكرك. *​ *ومعروف أنها قد لمسته، حينما أمسكت بقدميه وسجدت له، فى زيارتها السابقة للقبر مع مريم الأخرى (أنجيل متى 28: 1، 9).*​ *والملاحظة الأخرى التى أوردها القديس أوغسطينوس هى: *​ *قال: إلى أبى وأبيكم، ولم يقل إلى أبينا. وقال: إلى إلهى وإلهكم، ولم يقل إلهنا. مفرقاً بين علاقته بالآب، وعلاقتهم به. *​ *فهو أبى من جهة الجوهر والطبيعة واللاهوت، حسبما قلت من قبل "أنا والآب واحد" (يو10: 30). واحد فى اللاهوت والطبيعة والجوهر. لذلك دعيت فى الإنجيل بالابن الوحيد (يو3: 16، 18) (يو1: 18) (رسالة يوحنا الأولي 4: 9).  أما أنتم فقد دعيتم أبناء من جهة الإيمان "وأما كل الذين قبلوه، فأعطاهم سلطاناً أن يصيروا أولاد الله أى المؤمنين باسمه" (يو1: 12). وكذلك أبناء من جهة المحبة كما قال يوحنا الرسول "أنظروا أية محبة أعطانا الآب،حتى ندعى أولاد الله" (1يو3: 1). وباختصار هى بنوة من نوع التبنى، كما قال بولس الرسول "إذ لم تأخذوا روح العبودية أيضاً للخوف، بل أخذتم روح التبنى، الذى به نصرخ يا أبا، الآب" (الرسالة إلى رومية 8: 15). وقيل "ليفتدى الذين تحت الناموس لننال التبنى" (غلاطية 4: 5) [أنظر أيضاً (رو9: 5)، (أفسس 1: 5)]. *​ *إذن هو أبى بمعنى، وأبوكم بمعنى آخر. *​ *وكذلك من جهة اللاهوت. *​ *هو إلهكم من حيث هو خالقكم من العدم. *​ *ومن جهتى من حيث الطبيعة البشرية، إذ أخذت صورة العبد فى شبه الناس، وصرت فى الهيئة كإنسان (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل فيلبي 2: 7، 8). *​ *هنا المسيح يتحدث ممثلاً للبشرية، بصفته ابن الإنسان Son of Man. *​ *يبدو أن حماس الكل للاهوت المسيح، يجعلهم أحياناً ينسون ناسوته (اقرأ مقالاً آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). فهو قد اتحد بطبيعة بشرية كاملة، حتى يقوم بعمل الفداء. وشابه (أخوته) فى كل شئ، حتى يكفر عن خطايا الشعب (عبرانيين 2: 17). قال القديس بولس لتلميذه تيموثاوس "يوجد إله واحد ووسيط واحد بين الله والناس، الإنسان يسوع" (تيموثاوس الأولى 2: 5). هنا يقوم بعمل الوساطة كإنسان، لأنه لابد أن يموت الإنسان. ونفس التعبير يقوله أيضاً فى الرسالة إلى كورنثوس فى المقارنة بين آدم والمسيح "الإنسان الأول من الأرض ترابى، والإنسان الثانى الرب من السماء" (كورنثوس الاولى 15: 47). فهنا يتكلم عنه كإنسان، ورب. اتحد فيه الناسوت مع اللاهوت فى طبيعة واحدة هى طبيعة الكلمة المتجسد. *​ *من حيث الطبيعة البشرية، قال: إلهى وإلهكم، مميزاً العلاقتين. *​ *والدليل على أنه كان يتكلم من الناحية البشرية إنه قال للمجدلية "اذهبى إلى أخوتى" فهم أخوة له من جهة الناسوت، وليس من جهة اللاهوت. وكذلك قوله "أصعد إلى أبى وأبيكم" فالصعود لا يخص اللاهوت إطلاقاً، لأن الله لا يصعد ولا ينزل، لأنه مالئ الكل، موجود فى كل مكان. لا يخلو منه مكان فوق، بحيث يصعد إليه. فهو يصعد جسدياً. كما نقول له فى القداس الغريغورى "وعند صعودك إلى السماء جسدياً..". *​ *كذلك هو يكلم أناساً لم ينموا فى الإيمان بعد. *​ *يكلم امرأة تريد أن تلمسه جسدياً، لتتحقق من قيامته وتنال بركة ويتكلم عن تلاميذ لم يؤمنوا بقيامته بعد (آنجيل مرقس 16: 9- 13)... فهل من المعقول أن يحدثهم حينئذ عن لاهوته؟!*​ *

*​ *وشرح ابونا انطونيوس فكري*​ *

*​ *آية (17): "قال لها يسوع لا تلمسيني لأني لم اصعد بعد إلى أبى ولكن اذهبي إلى اخوتي وقولي لهم أني اصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم والهي وإلهكم."*​ *لا تلمسيني= هنا نجد المعلم يعطى درس الإيمان للمجدلية ليرفع درجة البصيرة الروحية عندها "الذي يحبني يحبه أبى وأنا أحبه وأظهر له ذاتي" (يو21:14) ونلاحظ أن المسيح سمح لها قبلاً أن تلمسه لتنال سلاماً وسمح لتوما أن يلمسه ليؤمن، بل طلب من التلاميذ أن يجسوه ليؤمنوا، بل أعطى لتلميذي عمواس أن يتناولوا جسده ليروه. ولكنه هنا يمنعها من لمسه، ليمنعها أن تتعامل معه كإنسان، بعواطف إنسانية، ولكن عليها أن تعرفه كإله لا سلطان للموت عليه.*​ *والكلمة الأصلية للعبارة لا تلمسيني تفيد "لا تمسكيني وتتعلقي بي وتقيمي روابط..." فهي أرادت أن تمسك به جسدياً، وتقيم علاقتها به كما في الأول والمسيح هنا يريد أن يرفع مستوى علاقتها به إلى مستوى علاقتها بالله يهوه "وإن كنا عرفنا المسيح حسب الجسد لكن الآن لا نعرفه بعد" (2كو16:5). ويرى بعض المفسرين أن لفظ "لا تلمسيني" المستخدم هنا يعنى "لا تستمري في لمسي" ولا يعنى "لا تبتدئي باللمس" *​ *لأني لم أصعد بعد إلى أبى= في ذهنك وفي إيمانك يا مريم أنا مجرد إنسان ولست إله مثل أبى، ولذلك لن تستطيعي أن تتلامسي معي، عدم الإيمان هذا هو السبب في أن عينيك قد أمسكت فلم تعرفيني. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و التفاسير الأخرى). درس المسيح لمريم هنا هو نفس درس العريس لعروسته في سفر النشيد (6:5) وكما كان درس العريس في سفر النشيد سبباً في رجوع العروس، كان درس المسيح للمجدلية هنا لتثبيت إيمانها.*​ *إذهبى إلى إخوتى... وقولي لهم... إني أصعد إلى أبى وأبيكم وإلهي وإلهكم كلمات في منتهى الروعة يعبر بها المسيح عن عمله الخلاصي وبركات القيامة. لقد تحول البشر إلى إخوة له "فصار بكراً بين إخوة كثيرين" (رو29:8) وبإتحاده بنا صار أبوه (بحسب الطبيعة) أباً لنا (بالتبنى). وصار إلهه (هو يتكلم كإنسان لهُ طبيعتنا، مؤكداً تجسده الكامل وبشريته) إلهاً لنا (بمعنى التصالح بين الله والإنسان فنحن كبشر بالفداء عدنا شعب الله المحبوب) ونلاحظ أنه لم يقل إلهنا وأبونا، فنحن نختلف عنه. الآب أبوه بالطبيعة وصار لنا أباً بالتبني، والآب متحد معهُ أقنومياً فالمسيح الإبن هو الله. ولكنه بالجسد يقول إلهي كما قال سابقاً وهو في حالة إخلاء نفسه "أبى أعظم منى" وقوله إلهكم فنحن عبيده المخلوقين. ما أعظم هذه الآية التي تلخص عمل المسيح معنا ولنا. *​ *وما أحلى أن تتحول مريم الخاطئة إلى مبشرة= قولي لهم= بهذا الإنجيل. إني أصعد= لم يقل لهم المسيح قولي لهم إنني قمت، فقيامة المسيح هي خطوة أولى في طريقة للصعود بجسده البشرى للسماء. وهذا ما أعده لنا "أنا ذاهب لأعد لكم مكاناً... حيث أكون أنا تكونون أنتم أيضاً. لقد صرنا وارثين للمجد السماوي، وارثين معهُ، وارثين الله" (رو17:8). كانت القيامة عربون للصعود. فإن كان المسيح قد قام ولم يصعد لكان الإنسان قد ظل على الأرض. فالقيامة وحدها لا تكفى.*​ ​


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 فبراير 2012)

*متي اتت المريمات الي القبر هل بعد ان طلعت الشمس ام والظلام باق ؟ متي 28: 1 و مرقس 16: 2 و لوقا 24: 1 ويوحنا 20: 1*
*

* 
*الشبهة*

*متى أتت الزائرات إلى القبر؟
تتحدث الأناجيل عن زائرات للقبر في يوم الأحد، ويجعله مرقس بعد طلوع الشمس، فيقول: "وباكراً جداً في أول الأسبوع أتين إلى القبر، إذ طلعت الشمس، وكنّ يقلن فيما بينهنّ من يدحرج لنا الحجر عن باب القبر، فتطلعن، ورأين أن الحجر قد دحرج " (مرقس 16/2-3 ).
لكن لوقا ومتَّى يجعلون الزيارة عند الفجر، وينصُّ يوحنا على أن الظلام باقٍ، يقول يوحنا: "في أول الأسبوع جاءت مريم المجدلية إلى القبر باكراً، والظلام باق، فنظرت الحجر مرفوعاً عن القبر" (يوحنا 20/1 )، ( انظر: متى 28/1، لوقا 24/1). * 
*

* 
*الرد * 
*

* 
*الحقيقه لا يوجد شبهة من الاصل لان مرقس لم يقول بعد طلوع الشمس ولكن التعبير اذ طلعت الشمس اي وقت طلوع الشمس وليس هذا فقط بل ومرقس البشير يكمل ويوضح انه يتكلم عن وقت باكر اي الفجر ولتاكيد ذلك ندرس الاعداد معا * 
*انجيل متي 28*
*28: 1 و بعد السبت عند فجر اول الاسبوع جاءت مريم المجدلية و مريم الاخرى لتنظرا القبر * 
*وكلمة الفجر * 
*قاموس سترونج*
*G2020*
*ἐπιφώσκω*
*epiphōskō*
*ep-ee-foce'-ko*
*A form of G2017; to begin to grow light: - begin to dawn, X draw on.*
*من كلمة ابيفايو وتعني يبدأ النور في النمو الفجر الفجر حل*
*اي ان متي البشير يشير الي ان الذهاب كان وقت بداية ظهور اول نور الفجر*
*

* 
*انجيل مرقس 16*
*16: 1 و بعدما مضى السبت اشترت مريم المجدلية و مريم ام يعقوب و سالومة حنوطا لياتين و يدهنه * 
*16: 2 و باكرا جدا في اول الاسبوع اتين الى القبر اذ طلعت الشمس * 
*ومرقس البشير يوضح ان الوقت هو الفجر اي مع بداية النور في النمو ( نور الشمس ) ولايزال الظلام باق لان عندما تبدأ الشمس في الظهور في بداية الفجر يكون هناك ظلام ويبدأ في التراجع تدريجيا ولهذا يقول طلعت الشمس ولا يعني انها انتصفت في السماء ولكن طلعت اي بدأت تظهر ولهذا كلمة طلعت جائت في اليوناني بتصريف مضارع اروست مستمر * 
*V-AAP-GSM*
*Part of Speech: Verb*
*Tense: Aorist*
*Voice: Active*
*Mood: Participle*
*Case: Genative (possession, "of"; also origin or separation, "from")*
*Number: Singular*
*ولهذا ترجمت تطلع * 
*(G-NT-TR (Steph)+) και And 2532 CONJ  λιαν very 3029 ADV  πρωι early in the morning 4404 ADV  της the 3588 T-GSF  μιας  1520 A-GSF  σαββατων week 4521 N-GPN  ερχονται they came 2064 V-PNI-3P  επι unto 1909 PREP  το of the 3588 T-ASN  μνημειον sepulcher 3419 N-ASN ανατειλαντος at the rising 393 V-AAP-GSM του the 3588 T-GSM  ηλιου sun. 2246 N-GSM * 
*اي في الطلوع بما يعني في بداية طلوعها في بداية الفجر * 
*ولكن مرقس البشير لا يكتفي بهذا بل يؤكد مره اخري انه يتكلم عن وقت الفجر * 
*16: 9 و بعدما قام باكرا في اول الاسبوع ظهر اولا لمريم المجدلية التي كان قد اخرج منها سبعة شياطين * 
*اي ان كل هذه الاحداث هي في وقت باكر اي الفجر وهو او جزء في اليوم * 
*

* 
*انجيل لوقا 24*
* 24: 1 ثم في اول الاسبوع اول الفجر اتين الى القبر حاملات الحنوط الذي اعددنه و معهن اناس * 
*وايضا يوضح ان الامر كان في اول الفجر اي اول ظهور لشعاع الشمس وهو نفس التوقيت الذي تكلم عنه متي البشير ومرقس البشير*
*

* 
*انجيل يوحنا 20*
* 20: 1 و في اول الاسبوع جاءت مريم المجدلية الى القبر باكرا و الظلام باق فنظرت الحجر مرفوعا عن القبر * 
*وايضا يوضح ان الامر عند وقت باكر اي بداية النور ومع اول اشعة للنور يكون لازال الظلام باقي ويبدأ في التراجع تدريجيا * 
*G4653*
*σκοτία*
*skotia*
*skot-ee'-ah*
*From G4655; dimness, obscurity (literally or figuratively): - dark (-ness).*
*الضوء الخافت , الغموض, الظلام وهي اتت من كلمة سكوتوس اي ظل * 
*فهو الظلام مع وجود نور خافت ( وتصلح ايضا ظلام فقط )*
*

* 
*اذا الاربعة اناجيل كلهم اكدوا بتعبيرات متشابهة ان الوقت هو الفجر باكر مع اول نور فجرا قبل ان ينقشع كل الظلام*
*وما قدمته قد اكده ابونا انطونيوس فكري في تفسيره*
* ملحوظة:- حاول البعض أن يروا في التعبيرات الآتية تسلسلاُ زمنياُ*
* باكراً جداً والظلام باٍق        / عند فجر الأحد  / إذ طلعت الشمس*
* إنجيل يوحنا                  / إنجيل متى            / إنجيل مرقس*
* قالوا أن هذا هو أول حدث    / ثاني الأحداث         / ثالث الأحداث*
*ولكن التعبيرات الثلاثة يمكن أن تنطبق على نفس الوقت، وكل واحد من الإنجيليين يعبر عنها بطريقة مختلفة، فحينما تشرق الشمس في البداية، أي مع أول خيوط النور نستطيع أن نقول أن الظلام باٍق ونستطيع أن نقول أنه الفجر ويعبر آخر عن نفس المشهد بقوله إذ طلعت الشمس. ولذلك نرى أن الأحداث التي تم التعبير عنها في الأناجيل الأربعة بهذه التعبيرات إنما هي حدث واحد وفي وقت*
*

* 
*شيئ اخر رغم ان الجزء اللغوي كافي جدا بتوضيح انه لا يوجد اي خلاف ولكن وجهة نظر اخري  وهو ان المسافه بين مكان المريمات الذي اعددن فيه الحنوط وبين القبر هو مسافه * 
* 



* 
*والمسافه هي اكثر من نصف ساعه سيرا * 
*فلو اول شعاع للفجر الساعه السادسه صباحا فيكون بعد نصف ساعه عندما دخلوا البستان الذي فيه القبر يكون بدا الفجر من نصف ساعه * 
*ولهذا يوحنا الحبيب يقول * 
*انجيل يوحنا 20*
* 20: 1 و في اول الاسبوع جاءت مريم المجدلية الى القبر باكرا و الظلام باق فنظرت الحجر مرفوعا عن القبر * 
*فهو يتكلم عن بداية مسيرة مريم المجدلية انها بدات مسيرتها والظلام باق واتت باكر الي القبر * 
*ومرقس البشير يقول * 
*انجيل مرقس 16*
*16: 1 و بعدما مضى السبت اشترت مريم المجدلية و مريم ام يعقوب و سالومة حنوطا لياتين و يدهنه * 
*16: 2 و باكرا جدا في اول الاسبوع اتين الى القبر اذ طلعت الشمس*
*وهو يوضح انها وصلت القبر واول جزء من الشمس ظهرت ولازال الوقت فجرا وهذا ما قاله  * 
*القس الدكتور منيس عبد النور * 
*وقد قال البعض بوجود تناقض بين يوحنا ومرقس في تعيين وقت ذهاب النساء إلى القبر. فمرقس يقول إنهن أتين عند طلوع الشمس، بينما يقول يوحنا إن مريم المجدلية جاءت إلى القبر والظلام باقٍ. ولكن لا تناقض بينهما، لأن يوحنا يتكلم عن وقت بدء السير إلى القبر، بينما مرقس يشير إلى وقت الوصول إليه. وبديهي أنه كان لا بد لأولئك النساء من قطع مسافة قبل الوصول إلى القبر، سواء كنَّ مقيمات في أورشليم أو في بيت عنيا التي تبعُد عنها قليلاً. فعندما بدأنَ في السير كان الظلام باقياً، ولكن عند وصولهن إلى القبر الواقع شمال أورشليم كانت الشمس على وشك الطلوع.*
*

* 
*واخيرا المعني الروحي*
*من تفسير ابونا تادرس يعقوب واقوال الاباء*
*أورد القديس يوحنا مواقف كثيرة لنساء لهن دورهن القوي، ففي بدء الآيات تظهر القديسة مريم أم يسوع شفيعة عن الحاضرين في عرس قانا الجليل. وفي الأصحاح الثاني يلتقي السيد المسيح مع المرأة السامرية التي جذبت مدينة سوخار بأكملها لتتمتع بشخص السيد المسيح بعد أن أعلن السيد لها عن نفسه. وفي حادثة إقامة لعازر (ص11) كان حضور الشقيقتين مريم ومرثا بارزًا. والآن تظهر مريم المجدلية بأمانتها الداخلية العجيبة. جاءت إلى القبر والليل باق،ٍ مدفوعة بحبها الشديد لذاك الذي كان في ذلك الحين غائبًا عنها. السبب العميق لحضور مريم المجدلية هنا يبدو أنه حزنها الشخصي المفرط، وإحساسها بالغياب النهائي الذي يعينه القبر على الدوام. إنها أول من رأى الحجر مرفوعًا عن القبر. لقد أراد الرب أن تشهد بأن رافع خطية العالم (يو 29:1) قد قام، وإن الحجاب الأخير قد رُفع.*
*كلمة مجدليةMagdalene هي مؤنث لكلمة مجدلةMagdala. فتعبير مجدلية يعني "مريم التي من مجدلة". يذكر التلمود أنه كانت توجد مدينة باسم مجدلة حوالي 20 دقيقة سيرًا على الأقدام من طبرية (بحر الجليل) من الجانب الغربي. كلمة "مجدلية" تعني "برجًا". وبالفعل كان في المنطقة برج أعطى لها هذا الاسم، ربما كان برجًا للحراسة.*
*اكتفى الإنجيلي يوحنا بالقديسة مريم المجدلية ولم يشر إلى النسوة اللواتي ذهبن معها، ربما لأنها كانت متحمسة جدًا لزيارة القبر، فقد تمتعت بمحبة السيد. التصقت به في حياته وخدمته من مالها (لو 8: 2-3)، واستمعت إلى عظاته. كانت محبتها قوية كالموت، إذ وقفت بجوار السيد المسيح حتى موته على الصليب، وجاءت إلى القبر دون أية اعتبارات لما تواجهه من مصاعب، فحبها للسيد المسيح نزع عنها كل خوفٍ من الموت أو من القبر. جاءت إلى القبر لتبكيه بمرارة، وتسكب طيبًا وحنوطًا على جسمه. مريم المجدلية التي التصقت بالسيد المسيح حتى آخر لحظات الدفن تمتعت بأول أخبار القيامة المفرحة المجيدة: القبر الفارغ!*
*جاءت مريم المجدلية إلى القبر في أول الأسبوع، أي ما أن عبر سبت العهد القديم حيث لا يجوز الذهاب إلى القبر، إن نُفذ الناموس حرفيًا حتى جاء السبت الجديد، أول سبت في العهد الجديد، حيث قام السيد المسيح. صارت مريم ممثلة للكنيسة التي تتمّم ناموس المسيح فتحتفل بالسبت الجديد خلال الانطلاق إلى قبر السيد لتتمتع بشركة قيامته. يبدأ الإنجيل هنا باليوم الأول من الأسبوع الجديد، فيفتح أمامنا زمنًا آخر كليًا، يُعلن فيه عن حياة جديدة مُقامة وعالم جديد. منذ ذلك الوقت اتخذ المسيحيون يوم الأحد يوم راحة تذكارًا لقيامة السيد المسيح، وُسمي يوم الرب (رؤ 1: 10).*
*جاءت إلى القبر باكرًا، فالحب يدفع المؤمن للقاء مع القائم من الأموات في أول فرصة ممكنة، باكرًا دون تراخٍ أو تأجيل. جاءت والظلام باقٍ حيث أمكن لنور شمس البرّ أن يشرق في داخلها، وينير لها طريق القبر الفارغ الشاهد لمجد قيامة المسيح. كان الظلام لا يزال باقيًا، لكن الحب أضاء لها الطريق.*
*"فنظرت الحجر مرفوعًا عن القبر"، انشغالها بالسيد المسيح نزع عنها التفكير في رفع الحجر لتقديم الحنوط (مر 16: 1؛ لو 24: 1)، وفي نفس الوقت إذ جاءت ووجدت الحجر مرفوعًا والقبر فارغًا لم تُدرك في الحال أنه قام، بل ظنّت أن الجسد قد أُخذ من القبر [2]. لقد أراد الرب أن تتمتع بأخبار القيامة تدريجيًا.*
*v     قام وكان الحجر موضوعًا والأختام عليه، ولكن لكي يتأكد الآخرون تمامًا كان من الضروري فتح القبر بعد القيامة، وهذا ما قد حدث. هذا ما دفع مريم للتحرك. فإذ كانت مملوءة حبًا نحو سيدها، إذ عبر السبت لم تحتمل أن تهدأ فجاءت باكرًا جدًا، مشتاقة أن تجد نوعًا من التعزية في المكان. وإذ رأت الموضع، والحجر مرفوعًا لم تدخل، ولا انحنت، بل رجعت نحو التلاميذ في شوقٍ عظيمٍ، فإن هذا هو ما كانت تبغيه بغيرة. لقد أرادت بسرعة فائقة أن تعلم ماذا حدث للجسد. هذا هو معنى ركوضها وكلماتها[1875].*
*القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم*
*

* 
*

* 
*من أول من أتي الي القبر مريم المجدليه لوحدها ام معها اخريات ؟ متي 28: 1 و مرقس 16: 1 و لوقا 24: 10 و يوحنا 20: 1*
*

* 
*الشبهة * 
*

* 
*من اول من اتي الي القبر * 
*مريم المجدلية فقط : * 
*يوحنا 20: 1 » 1وَفِي أَوَّلِ الأُسْبُوعِ جَاءَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ بَاكِرًا، وَالظَّلاَمُ بَاق. فَنَظَرَتِ الْحَجَرَ مَرْفُوعًا عَنِ الْقَبْرِ. 2فَرَكَضَتْ وَجَاءَتْ إِلَى سِمْعَانَ بُطْرُسَ وَإِلَى التِّلْمِيذِ الآخَرِ الَّذِي كَانَ يَسُوعُ يُحِبُّهُ، وَقَالَتْ لَهُمَا:«أَخَذُوا السَّيِّدَ مِنَ الْقَبْرِ، وَلَسْنَا نَعْلَمُ أَيْنَ وَضَعُوهُ!». «.*
*ـ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ وَمَرْيَمُ أُمُّ يَعْقُوبَ وَسَالُومَةُ: * 
*لكن في مرقس 16 :1*
*1وَبَعْدَمَا مَضَى السَّبْتُ، اشْتَرَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ وَمَرْيَمُ أُمُّ يَعْقُوبَ وَسَالُومَةُ، حَنُوطًا لِيَأْتِينَ وَيَدْهَنَّهُ. 2وَبَاكِرًا جِدًّا فِي أَوَّلِ الأُسْبُوعِ أَتَيْنَ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ إِذْ طَلَعَتِ الشَّمْسُ. 3وَكُنَّ يَقُلْنَ فِيمَا بَيْنَهُنَّ:«مَنْ يُدَحْرِجُ لَنَا الْحَجَرَ عَنْ بَابِ الْقَبْرِ؟» 4فَتَطَلَّعْنَ وَرَأَيْنَ أَنَّ الْحَجَرَ قَدْ دُحْرِجَ! لأَنَّهُ كَانَ عَظِيمًا جِدًّا. «.*
*نلاحظ هنا أن مَرْيَمُ أُمُّ يَعْقُوبَ وَسَالُومَةُ بينهن مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ التي كانت قد بكّرت «الظَّلاَمُ لاَيَزَالُ مُخَيِّماً» وحدها قبلهن «أَتَيْنَ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ إِذْ طَلَعَتِ الشَّمْسُ» والتي رأت الحجر قد اُزيح عن القبر ،لكنها مع ذلك لم تعلمهن،وتركتهن حائرات بشأن الحجر،مما يشكك في إحدى الروايتين. * 
*ـ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ وَمَرْيَمُ الأُخْرَى: * 
*متّى 28 :1 »1وَبَعْدَ السَّبْتِ، عِنْدَ فَجْرِ أَوَّلِ الأُسْبُوعِ، جَاءَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ وَمَرْيَمُ الأُخْرَى لِتَنْظُرَا الْقَبْرَ. «. * 
*ـ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ وَيُوَنَّا وَمَرْيَمُ أُمُّ يَعْقُوبَ وَالْبَاقِيَاتُ مَعَهُنَّ: * 
*لوقا 24: 10»10وَكَانَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ وَيُوَنَّا وَمَرْيَمُ أُمُّ يَعْقُوبَ وَالْبَاقِيَاتُ مَعَهُنَّ، اللَّوَاتِي قُلْنَ هذَا لِلرُّسُلِ. 11فَتَرَاءَى كَلاَمُهُنَّ لَهُمْ كَالْهَذَيَانِ وَلَمْ يُصَدِّقُوهُنَّ. 12فَقَامَ بُطْرُسُ وَرَكَضَ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ، فَانْحَنَى وَنَظَرَ الأَكْفَانَ مَوْضُوعَةً وَحْدَهَا، فَمَضَى مُتَعَجِّبًا فِي نَفْسِهِ مِمَّا كَانَ. «.*
*

* 
*الرد*
*

* 
*في البداية ارجوا مراجعة ملف * 
*ظهورات رب المجد بعد القيامة*
* 

* 
*وايضا ملف * 
*عدد مرات ذهاب مريم المجدلية الي القبر*
*

* 
*والرد باختصار ان اول من ذهب الي القبر المريمات معا في المره الاولي ولكن كل بشير يركز علي احداث مهمة من وجهت نظره فبخاصه يوحنا الحبيب يركز علي موقف الذين لم يؤمنوا بعد بقيامة رب المجد حتي بعد كلام الملاك ويستخدم مريم المجدليه كمثال فيركز عليها ولكن كلامه لا يمنع ان كان معها اخريات بل هو يشير بطريقه غير مباشره لوجود اخريات ( وساتي الي ذلك لاحقا ) ومتي البشير ومرقس البشير يركز علي حاملات الحنوط المريمتين اما لوقا البشير فيذكر الحضور بشكل عام ولم يقل احد ان مريم المجدليه ذهبت لوحدها فقط ولم يذهب معها اخر ليكون هناك تناقض ولم يقل احد ان كان هناك مريمتين فقد ولم يذهب معهم اخرين كما ادعي المشكك ولم يقل احد مريم المجدليه لوحده وليس اخر وقال المبشر الاخر مريم ام يعقوب لوحدها ليكون تناقض  * 
*واضرب مثال مختصر لو قال احد انه ذهب الي مصر هذا لا يمنع ان يكون معه اسرته ولكن هو ركز علي الشخص الاساسي ولو قال اخر ذهب هو وزوجته هذا لا يمنع ان يكون معهم الاولاد * 
*فذكر شخص لايعني ان من يذكر الكل خطا الا لو قال انه اتي لوحده فقط ولم يصاحبه احد  * 
*ولهذا الاعداد بمقارنتها * 
*متي*
*28: 1 و بعد السبت عند فجر اول الاسبوع جاءت مريم المجدلية و مريم الاخرى لتنظرا القبر * 
*مرقس*
*16: 2 و باكرا جدا في اول الاسبوع اتين الى القبر اذ طلعت الشمس * 
*لوقا*
*24: 1 ثم في اول الاسبوع اول الفجر اتين الى القبر حاملات الحنوط الذي اعددنه و معهن اناس * 
*يوحنا*
*20: 1 و في اول الاسبوع جاءت مريم المجدلية الى القبر باكرا و الظلام باق فنظرت الحجر مرفوعا عن القبر * 
*فلم يقل اي منهم ان مريم المجدليه لم يكن معها اخر ليكون هناك تناقض كما ادعي المشكك * 
*فمتي البشير لم يقل ان مريم المجدليه ومريم الاخري لم يكن معهم اخرين ومرقس البشير ايضا ولكن يركزا عليهما لانهما جهزتا الحنوط ويوحنا الحبيب ركز فقط علي مريم المجدليه وموقفها ولكن لم يمنع ان يكون معها اخرين اما لوقا البشير فوضح الموقف اكثر بانه شرح ان هناك اخرين غيرهما ولكن هما المهمين في هذا الموقف لان مريم المجدليه ومريم الاخري هما من اعدا الحنوط * 
*

* 
*ونبدا معا في قراءه الاعداد*
*انجيل متي 28 * 
*28: 1 و بعد السبت عند فجر اول الاسبوع جاءت مريم المجدلية و مريم الاخرى لتنظرا القبر * 
*هنا يخبرنا ببداية القصه بعد انتهاء السبت وعند فجر الاحد وفجر اليوم هو او لحظات ظهور الاشعه الاولي للشمس وهو ما يسمي طلعت الشمس الاولي ويكون الظلام باقي في بداية مراحل انقشاعه * 
*وهنا يخبرنا عن مريمتين المجدليه ومريم الاخري ولكن في ذهابهم الاول نتاكد انهما ليستا لوحدهما لانهما بالطبع لن يقدرا علي تحريك الحجر فمتي البشير يركز علي الاحداث من زاويتهما ولكنهما ليستا الوحيدتين * 
*

* 
*انجيل مرقس 16*
*16: 1 و بعدما مضى السبت اشترت مريم المجدلية و مريم ام يعقوب و سالومة حنوطا لياتين و يدهنه * 
*وهذا حدث ليلة الاحد لان في السبت بداية من ليلة السبت ونهاره لايبيع احد ولا يشتري اما في بداية ليلة الاحد فيقدروا ان يشتروا الباقي من احتياجاتهم * 
*فهم بداية من ليلة الاحد يعددن الحنوط وما يردن لدهن جسد المسيح * 
*وهنا يضيف مرقس البشير نقطه هامه وهي اسم مريم الاخري التي صاحبت المجدليه وهي مريم ام يعقوب وهي كما شرحت سابقا في ملف من هم اخوة يسوع هي تقريبا اخ السيده العذراء ويعقوب هو الملقب باخو الرب وايضا يضيف سالومه فهو يتفق مع متي البشير في الاثنين ويضيف اليهما واحده من الاخريات * 
*

* 
*16: 2 و باكرا جدا في اول الاسبوع اتين الى القبر اذ طلعت الشمس * 
*وتعبير باكر جدا كما قلت سابقا هو يتفق مع اول شعاع للشمس اي بداية طلوع الشمس وهو تعبير ا طلعت الشمس فهو لايقصد انتصفت في السماء ولكن او لحظات طلوع الشمس وظهور اول اشعه لها وهو بداية باكر الذي لازال الدنيا ظلام ولكن الظلام في بداية مراحل اختفاؤه * 
*وهما في طريقهما الي القبر * 
*

* 
*16: 3 و كن يقلن فيما بينهن من يدحرج لنا الحجر عن باب القبر * 
*واثناء الطريق وكما قلت سياق الكلام يؤكد انها مسافه ليست بقصيره * 
*كنتا يتسائلتان من يدحرج لهما هذا الحجر الكبير ليستطيعوا ان يبدؤا في دهن كفن المسيح بالاطياب * 
*

* 
*انجيل لوقا 23*
*23: 55 و تبعته نساء كن قد اتين معه من الجليل و نظرن القبر و كيف وضع جسده * 
*23: 56 فرجعن و اعددن حنوطا و اطيابا و في السبت استرحن حسب الوصية * 
*انجيل لوقا 24*
*24: 1 ثم في اول الاسبوع اول الفجر اتين الى القبر حاملات الحنوط الذي اعددنه و معهن اناس * 
*وهنا لوقا البشير يؤكد نفي الوقت وهو اول الفجر اي مع اول شعاع للشمس والظلام باق * 
*ويشرح لنا نقطه اخري ان مريم المجدليه ( ويقول عنها من الجليل بدون اسم مريم في 23: 55 ) ومريم الاخري لم يكونا لوحدهما بل معهما اناس اخرين * 
*ويكمل لوقا البشير ويقول * 
*24: 10 و كانت مريم المجدلية و يونا و مريم ام يعقوب و الباقيات معهن اللواتي قلن هذا للرسل * 
*فيؤكد ان المريمات هن مريم المجدليه ومريم الاخري هي مريم ام يعقوب  ويونا * 
*ويونا هي الصيغة اليونانية للاسم العبري "يوحانان" معناه "يهوه حنون" وهو اسم امرأة خوزي وكيل هيرودس انتيباس. وكانت من أشراف القوم وعليتهم ومن النساء اللواتي خدمن يسوع" (لو 8: 3). أتت مع مريم المجدلية ومريم أم يعقوب وغيرهن بحنوط إلى قبر يسوع * 
*اما مريم ام يعقوب ويوسي ويهوذا هي زوجة حلفي * 
*واسم مريم الاخري هو في اليوناني الوس*
*G243*
*ἄλλος*
*allos*
*al'-los*
*A primary word; “else”, that is, different (in many applications): - more, one (another), (an-, some an-) other (-s, -wise).*
*وهو يعني الاخر الذي مدلوله انها ثانيه في الترتيب * 
*ونتسائل اي ترتيب ؟ او اخري لمن ؟ * 
*يجاوب علي هذا السؤال انجيل يوحنا البشير ويقول*
*إنجيل يوحنا 19: 25*
*
* 
*وَكَانَتْ 			وَاقِفَاتٍ عِنْدَ صَلِيبِ يَسُوعَ، 			أُمُّهُ، وَأُخْتُ أُمِّهِ مَرْيَمُ 			زَوْجَةُ كِلُوبَا، 			وَمَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ.*
*فيقصد بالاخري هو اخت امه الاصغر اي الثانيه في الترتيب ومن هذا العدد عرفنا ان مريم ام يعقوب ويوسي ويهوذا هي اخت مريم العذراء الاصغر وهي زوجة كلوبا الذي يلقب ايضا بحلفي * 
*

* 
*انجيل يوحنا 20*
*20: 1 و في اول الاسبوع جاءت مريم المجدلية الى القبر باكرا و الظلام باق فنظرت الحجر مرفوعا عن القبر * 
*وهنا يوحنا الحبيب الذي يركز علي النقاط اللاهوتيه اي الروحيات اكثر يركز في المشهد علي مريم المجدليه فقط لانها التي سيقول لها المسيح لاتلمسيني * 
*ويؤكد يوحنا ان من اوائل الذين ذهبوا هي مريم مع بقية النسوه وهذا كان باكر والظلام باق اي مع بداية طلوع الشمس حيث يكون الظلام في بداية انقشاعه ويذكر ذلك بطريقه غير مباشره في * 
*20: 2 فركضت و جاءت الى سمعان بطرس و الى التلميذ الاخر الذي كان يسوع يحبه و قالت لهما اخذوا السيد من القبر و لسنا نعلم اين وضعوه * 
*فيوحنا يتكلم عن مريم المجدليه فقط ولكن يعبر بصيغة الجمع اي ان مريم المجدليه لم تكن لوحدها بل كان معها اخرين * 
*واكتفي بهذا القدر*
*
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 فبراير 2012)

*هل دحرج الحجر قبل وصول المريمات ام بعد وصولهم ؟ متي **28: 2 **ومرقس **16: 4 **ولوقا **24: 2 **ويوحنا **20: 1*


 
*الشبهة * 


 
يُعلم من إنجيل متى 28: 1-7 أن مريم المجدلية ومريم الأخرى لما وصلتا إلى القبر نزل ملاك الرب ودحرج الحجر عن القبر وجلس عليه، وقال: »لا تخافا أنتما.. اذهبا سريعاً قولا لتلاميذه«. وفي مرقس 16: 1-5 إنهما وسالومة لما وصلن إلى القبر »رأين أن الحجر قد دُحرج« وفي لوقا 24: 1-4 إنهن لما وصلن وجدن الحجر مدحرجاً، فدخلن ولم يجدن جسد المسيح، فصرن محتارات، وهذا تناقض.  


 
*الرد*


 
*الحقيقه لا يوجد اي تناقض ولكن من يقراء متي البشير بتركيز يجد ان متي البشير يؤكد ان الزلزله حدثت قبل مجيئ المريمات مباشره الي القبر ولهذا يتكلم عنها بصيغة الماضي * 
*ولتاكيد ذلك ندرس الاعداد معا * 
*انجيل متي * 
*28: 1 **و بعد السبت عند فجر اول الاسبوع جاءت مريم المجدلية و مريم الاخرى لتنظرا القبر * 
*هنا يخبرنا ببداية القصه بعد انتهاء السبت وعند فجر الاحد وفجر اليوم هو او لحظات ظهور الاشعه الاولي للشمس وهو ما يسمي طلعت الشمس الاولي ويكون الظلام باقي في بداية مراحل انقشاعه * 
*وهنا يخبرنا عن مريمتين المجدليه ومريم الاخري ولكن في ذهابهم الاول نتاكد انهما ليستا لوحدهما لانهما بالطبع لن يقدرا علي تحريك الحجر فمتي البشير يركز علي الاحداث من زاويتهما ولكنهما ليستا الوحيدتين * 
*ولكن هم يستغرقوا وقتا فهم في طريقهم الي القبر يكمل متي البشير ببعض الاحداث التي حدثت وهما لازالتا في الطريق * 
*28: 2 **و اذا زلزلة عظيمة حدثت لان ملاك الرب نزل من السماء و جاء و دحرج الحجر عن الباب و جلس عليه * 
*وقبل وصولهم الي البستان حدث ان زلزله وهو قيامة رب المجد ايضا وهذا صاحبه عدة ملائكة ولهذا يتكلم بصيغة الماضي اي ان اثناء مجيئ المريمات من المكان الذي اعددن فيه الحنوط الي البستان الذي فيه القبر حدثت الزلزله وسبب حدوث الزلزله ان الرب قام ونزل ملاك من السماء كل هذا والمريمات في طريقهم الي البستان * 
*وقد شرحت سابقا في ملف * 
*عدد مرات ذهاب مريم المجدلية الي القبر * 
*ان المسافه بين مكان المريمات وبين القبر تزيد عن النصف ساعه مشيا فمتي البشير يوضح الاحداث المتتابعه اثناء سير المريمات * 
*ولهذا من يقول ان متي البشير قال ان المريمات جاؤا اولا قبل ان ينزل الملاك فقد اخطأ * 
*ومتي البشير يكمل هذا ويؤكد ان الاحداث كانت قبل وصولهم * 
*28: 3 **و كان منظره كالبرق و لباسه ابيض كالثلج * 
*28: 4 **فمن خوفه ارتعد الحراس و صاروا كاموات * 
*كل هذا والمريمات وبخاصه مريم المجدليه ومريم الاخري لم تصلا بعد وبخاصه ان لم يقل الكتاب ان المريمات ومن معهم قابلوا الجنود * 


 
*انجيل مرقس*
*16: 2 **و باكرا جدا في اول الاسبوع اتين الى القبر اذ طلعت الشمس * 
*وتعبير باكر جدا كما قلت سابقا هو يتفق مع اول شعاع للشمس اي بداية طلوع الشمس وهو تعبير ا طلعت الشمس فهو لايقصد انتصفت في السماء ولكن او لحظات طلوع الشمس وظهور اول اشعه لها وهو بداية باكر الذي لازال الدنيا ظلام ولكن الظلام في بداية مراحل اختفاؤه * 
*وهما في طريقهما الي القبر ولم يصلا بعد*
*16: 3 **و كن يقلن فيما بينهن من يدحرج لنا الحجر عن باب القبر * 
*واثناء الطريق وكما قال سياق الكلام يؤكد انها مسافه ليست بقصيره * 
*كنتا يتسائلتان من يدحرج لهما هذا الحجر الكبير ليستطيعوا ان يبدؤا في دهن كفن المسيح بالاطياب * 
*16: 4 **فتطلعن و راين ان الحجر قد دحرج لانه كان عظيما جدا * 
*وعند وصولهما كان الحجر قد دحرج وهذا ما اخبرنا به متي البشير سابقا ببعض تفاصيله * 


 
*انجيل لوقا*
*24: 1 **ثم في اول الاسبوع اول الفجر اتين الى القبر حاملات الحنوط الذي اعددنه و معهن اناس * 
*وهنا لوقا البشير يؤكد نفي الوقت وهو اول الفجر اي مع اول شعاع للشمس والظلام باق * 
*ويشرح لنا نقطه اخري ان مريم المجدليه **( **ويقول عنها من الجليل بدون اسم مريم في **23: 55 ) **ومريم الاخري لم يكونا لوحدهما بل معهما **ا**ناس اخرين * 
*24: 2 **فوجدن الحجر مدحرجا عن القبر * 
*كما اخبرنا البشيرين متي ومرقس انهما اثناء ذهابهم دحرج الملاك الحجر وعند وصولهما مع باقي الاناس كان الحجر دحرج * 


 
*انجيل يوحنا*
*20: 1 **و في اول الاسبوع جاءت مريم المجدلية الى القبر باكرا و الظلام باق فنظرت الحجر مرفوعا عن القبر * 
*وهنا يوحنا الحبيب الذي يركز علي النقاط اللاهوتيه اي الروحيات اكثر يركز في المشهد علي مريم المجدليه فقط لانها التي سيقول لها المسيح لاتلمسيني * 
*ويؤكد يوحنا ان من اوائل الذين ذهبوا هي مريم مع بقية النسوه وهذا كان باكر والظلام باق اي مع بداية طلوع الشمس حيث يكون الظلام في بداية انقشاعه * 
*ويؤكد ايضا ويتفق مع بقية البشائر بانهم وصلوا القبر بعدما كان الحجر تدحرج * 


 
*فاين هو التناقض ؟ * 


 
*واخيرا المعني الروحي * 
*من تفسير ابونا تادرس يعقوب واقوال الاباء*
تمّت القيامة بقوة سلطانه، هذا الذي في طاعة أسلم أمره في يد أبيه ليقبل الموت ويقبل القيامة، مع أنه قال "لي سلطان أن أضعها ولي سلطان أن آخذها أيضًا*"* (يو 10: 18). بسلطان قام والحجر قائم كما هو مختوم، وكما يقول *الأنبا بولس البوشي**: *[قام الرب والحجر مختوم على باب القبر، كما وُلد من البتول وهي عذراء كنبوّة حزقيال... أمّا دحرجة الملاك للحجر عن باب القبر، فلكي تُعلَن القيامة جيدًا، إذ بقيَ الحجر يُظن أن جسده في القبر.]
لقد حدثت زلزلة ونزل ملاك الرب ليدحرج لنا الحجر من الباب ويجلس عليه. هكذا حدثت القيامة في حياتنا الداخليّة، فهدمت إنساننا القديم وقدّمت لنا - خلال مياه المعموديّة - الحياة المقامة، أو الإنسان الجديد على صورة خالقه. بالقيامة نزل السمائيّون إلينا يدحرجون الحجر الذي أغلق باب قبورنا، فنلتقي معهم في شركة حب وأخوة خلال المسيح القائم من الأموات.
*     كما أنه عند تسليمه الروح زلزل الأرض، هكذا عند قيامته زلزلها أيضًا ليُعلن أن الذي مات هو الذي قام.
*الأنبا بولس البوشي*
*     الملائكة التي قدّمت الأخبار السارّة لرعاة بيت لحم الآن تُخبر بقيامته. السماء بكل خدمتها تخبر عنه، طغمات الأرواح العلويّة تُعلن عن الابن أنه الله حتى وهو في الجسد[919].
*القدّيس**كيرلّس الكبير*
نزل الملاك يكرز بالبشارة بقيامة السيِّد، يُرهب الحراس ويرعدهم حتى صاروا كالأموات، ويُبهج قلب الكنيسة في شخص المرأتين، إذ قال لهما: "*لا تخافا أنتما، فإني أعلم أنكما تطلبان يسوع المصلوب**! **ليس هو ههنا لأنه قام كما قال**. **هلمّا انظرا الموضع الذي كان الرب مضطجعًا فيه**" *[5-6].لقد قدّم لهما عطيّة إلهيّة: *"**لا تخافا**"*. أمّا سرّ عدم خوفهما، أي تمتّعهما بالسلام، فهو أن يسوع المسيح المصلوب قد قام! ما كان يمكن أن يبقى في القبر، فلا يستطيع الموت أن يحبسه ولا الفساد أن يلحق به. من يتّحد به لا يمكن للموت أن يقترب إلى نفسه، فلا مجال للخوف، إنّما تحل به بهجة القيامة بلا توقف.
يقول *القدّيس كيرلّس الأورشليمي *على لسان الملاك: [لا أقول للحراس لا تخافوا، بل أقول لكما أنتما. أمّا هم فليخافوا حتى يلمسوا بأنفسهم، وعندئذ يشهدون، قائلين: "بالحقيقة كان هذا ابن الله*"* (مت 27: 54). أمّا أنتما فلا تخافوا لأن *"*المحبّة تطرح الخوف خارجًا*"* (1يو4: 18)[920].]
يدعو الملاك السيِّد المسيح بيسوع المصلوب مع أنه قام، فإن الصلب قد صار سِمة خاصة بالسيِّد كعمل خلاصي يعبّر فوق كل حدود الزمن، إنه يبقى المسيّا المصلوب القائم من الأموات. فالقيامة لم تنزع عن السيِّد سِمة الصلب بل أكَّدتها وكشفت مفهومها.
*     لم يقل الملاك: إني أعلم أنكما تطلبان سيدي، بل في مجاهرة قال: *"**إني أعلم أنكما تطلبان يسوع المصلوب**"*، لأن الصليب تاج لا عار![921]
*القدّيس**كيرلّس الأورشليمي*


 
*هل قصة دحرجة الحجر علي قبر المسيح حقيقية ؟ متي **27: 64 **و مرقس **15: 46 **لوقا **24*


 
*الشبهة * 


 
ـ ورواية وضع الحجر الثقيل على القبر والحراس لحراسته ،رغم سذاجتها،فهدفها بسيط وهو إبطال القول أن خلو القبر من الجثة كان بسبب سرقتها [ المسيح لم يُدفن أصلاً،لأنه لم يُقتل]،لذلك تأفّك الرواة قصة الحجر الثقيل ووضع حراس للقبر لإبطال ذلك،ولتأكيد أن خلو القبر من الجثة سببه خروج المسيح من القبر بنفسه بعدما قام وذلك كما هو في مرقس.  
مرقس 15: 46 » 45وَلَمَّا عَرَفَ مِنْ قَائِدِ الْمِئَةِ، وَهَبَ الْجَسَدَ لِيُوسُفَ. 46فَاشْتَرَى كَتَّانًا، فَأَنْزَلَهُ وَكَفَّنَهُ بِالْكَتَّانِ، وَوَضَعَهُ فِي قَبْرٍ كَانَ مَنْحُوتًا فِي صَخْرَةٍ، وَدَحْرَجَ حَجَرًا عَلَى بَابِ الْقَبْرِ. 47وَكَانَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ وَمَرْيَمُ أُمُّ يُوسِي تَنْظُرَانِ أَيْنَ وُضِعَ. «.
متّى 27: 64 » 62وَفِي الْغَدِ الَّذِي بَعْدَ الاسْتِعْدَادِ اجْتَمَعَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ إِلَى بِيلاَطُسَ 63قَائِلِينَ:«يَا سَيِّدُ، قَدْ تَذَكَّرْنَا أَنَّ ذلِكَ الْمُضِلَّ قَالَ وَهُوَ حَيٌّ: إِنِّي بَعْدَ ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ أَقُومُ. 64فَمُرْ بِضَبْطِ الْقَبْرِ إِلَى الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ، لِئَلاَّ يَأْتِيَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ لَيْلاً وَيَسْرِقُوهُ، وَيَقُولُوا لِلشَّعْبِ: إِنَّهُ قَامَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، فَتَكُونَ الضَّلاَلَةُ الأَخِيرَةُ أَشَرَّ مِنَ الأُولَى!» 65فَقَالَ لَهُمْ بِيلاَطُسُ:«عِنْدَكُمْ حُرَّاسٌ. اِذْهَبُوا وَاضْبُطُوهُ كَمَا تَعْلَمُونَ». 66فَمَضَوْا وَضَبَطُوا الْقَبْرَ بِالْحُرَّاسِ وَخَتَمُوا الْحَجَرَ. «.
وفي مرقس 16: 3
»1وَبَعْدَمَا مَضَى السَّبْتُ، اشْتَرَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ وَمَرْيَمُ أُمُّ يَعْقُوبَ وَسَالُومَةُ، حَنُوطًا لِيَأْتِينَ وَيَدْهَنَّهُ. 2وَبَاكِرًا جِدًّا فِي أَوَّلِ الأُسْبُوعِ أَتَيْنَ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ إِذْ طَلَعَتِ الشَّمْسُ. 3وَكُنَّ يَقُلْنَ فِيمَا بَيْنَهُنَّ:«مَنْ يُدَحْرِجُ لَنَا الْحَجَرَ عَنْ بَابِ الْقَبْرِ؟»«.
ورواية الحجر الثقيل والحُرّاس يُضعفها خبر الحنوط ،الذي أحضرته النسوة اللاتي شاهدن عملية الدفن، وقد تنبّه الكتبة فيما بعد لمشكلة الحجر الثقيل الذي يحول دون دخول النسوة،  


 
*الرد*


 
*اولا ما هو دليل المشكك انها قصه مختلقه ؟ وهل من حق اي انسان ان يقول علي اي جزء من كتاب ديني انها قصه مختلقه ؟ فحتي المقوله تقول علي المدعي الاتيان بالبينة فما هي بينة المشكك ؟*
*والمبشرين تكلموا عنها وشرحوها  * 
*ولكن لكي اثبت انه يتكلم بكلمات هراء اقدم ادلة ان من عادة اليهود ولخاصه الاغنياء ان يدفنوا في قبور وتغلق بحجر دائري كبير فهذه صورة قبر يهودي من زمن السيد المسيح * 





*فكان يصنع حجر دائري يتحرك في مجري مائل بحيث يقفل بسهوله بدحرجته السفل ولكن لفتح القبر يكون صعب جدا ويحتاج اكثر من رجل يشتركوا لدحرجته الي اعلي*












 







 





*ثانيا قبر المسيح مكانه محدد ومبني اعلاه كنيسة القيامة من ايام الملكة هلانه والدة الامبراطور قسطنطين وبعض صوره * 












 





*وفي هذه الصوره يوجد اثار الزلزله التي فتحت بعض القبور*










*وصورة * 












 
*وتصميم الكنيسة * 





*وملاحظه موضع القبر الذي يتكلم عنه المشكك والحجر الذي دحرج عليه هو الذي يخرج منه النور المقدس يوم سبت النور كل عام بمعجزة الهية الذي يشعل الشموع ولا يحرق*





*وهو له مراسم * 
*- **تحضير القبر المقدس * 
*فى صباح يوم سبت النور وقبل مراسم خروج النور المقدس من قبر الرب يسوع المسيح، يتم فحص القبر و التأكد من عدم وجود أى سبب بشرى لهذه المعجزة، يبدأ الفحص في **10:00 **وينتهي في **11:00 **صباحاً ، وبعد التأكد من خلو القبر المقدس من أى مادة مسببة لهذه المعجزة، يتم وضع ختم من العسل الممزوج بالشمع على باب القبر **)*
*خروج النور المقدس **: **تحدث مراسم النور المقدّس في **12:00 **وتتكون من ثلاث مراحل**: **الصلاة و التمجيد ، دخول الأسقف في القبر المقدس ، صلاوات البطريرك طالباً من الرب أن يخرج النور المقدس **.*
*يدخل بطريرك أورشاليم **(**القدس**) **للروم الأرثوذكس ومعه رؤساء الأساقفة والكهنة والشمامسة وبطريرك الأرمن **.*
*تضرب الأجراس بحزن حتى يدخل البطريرك و يجلس على الكرسى البابوى، وتتجمع الطوائف المسيحية من أرمن و أقباط أرثوذكس ثم يدخل الجميع أمام أمام القبر و يظل القبر مُقفل و مختوم، يقوم بطريرك الروم الأرثوذكس بالدخول إلى القبر ، قبل أن يدخل إلى القبر يتم تفتيشه للتأكد من عدم وجود أى مصدر للنار أو النور معه و يخلع الملابس السوداء و يقف بالملابس البيضاء ، ويكون هذا التفتيش على يد كل من حاكم القدس ومدير شرطة القدس وهم بالطبع **(**غير مسيحيين**) **بجانب أخرين من الكهنة ، و يتم هذا التفتيش أمام الجميع **. **ثم يدخل البطريرك فى القبر المقدس، وهو يحمل شمعة مطفأة **.*
*ومن حقوق الأقباط أنهم فى إحتفالات النور المقدس التى تقام فى سبت النور فإنهم يدورون حول القبر المقدس ثلاث دورات وذلك بعد الروم والأرمن وهم ينشدون ألحانهم القبطية الشهيرة ويتكرر هذا الإحتفال مرة ثانية فى الساعة الرابعة من صباح **(**فجر**) **أحد الفصح * 
*كيف يخرج النورالمقدّس**: **داخل القبر المقدس، يصلّي بطريرك الروم الأرثوذكس وهو راكعاً و يذكر الطلبات الخاصّة التي تطلب سيّدنا يسوع المسيح أن يرسل نوره المقدّس**. **و يغلف المكان سكون و صمت شديد لآن الجميع يترقب خروج النور **.. **بعد صلاة البطريرك يسمع الحاضرين صوت صفيراً و يخرج برق أزرق وأبيض من الضوء المقدّس يخترق من كل المكان، كما لو أن ملايين الومضات الفوتوغرافية تعانق الحاضرين و تنعكس على الحيطان وتضئ كلّ الشموع من هذا النور**. **في القبر المقدس يخرج النور و يضئ الشمعة التى يحملها البطريرك*










*ولانه نور وليس نار فهو لايحرق في الدقائق **33 **لاولى لاشتعاله**(**عدد سنين حياة الرب على الارض*
*قصة العمود المشقوق* 
*مكتوب فى سيرة حياة القديس القبطى الأنبا صرابامون أبو طرحة تحت **"**حادثة النور في القدس الشريف فقد حدث أن الأمير إبراهيم باشا نجل محمد علي باشا بعد أن فتح بيت المقدس والشام سنة **1832 **م أنه دعا البابا بطرس السابع لزيارة القدس الشريف ومباشرة خدمة ظهور النور في يوم سبت الفرح من قبر السيد المسيح بأورشليم كما يفعل بطاركة الروم في كل سنة، فلبي البابا الدعوة ولما وصل فلسطين قوبل بكل حفاوة وإكرام ودخل مدينة القدس بموكب كبير واحتفال فخم اشترك فيه الوالي والحكام ورؤساء الطوائف المسيحية**. * 
*ولما رأي بحكمته أن انفراده بالخدمة علي القبر المقدس يترتب عليه عداوة بين القبط والروم اعتذر للباشا لإعفائه من هذه الخدمة فطلب إليه أن يشترك مع بطريرك الروم – علي أن يكون هو ثالثهم لأنه كان يرتاب في حقيقة النور**. **وفي يوم سبت النور غصت كنيسة القيامة بالجماهير حتى ضاقت بالمصلين فأمر الباشا بإخراج الشعب خارجا بالفناء الكبير**. **ولما حان وقت الصلاة دخل البطريركان مع الباشا إلى القبر المقدس وبدأت الصلاة المعتادة**. **وفي الوقت المعين انبثق النور من القبر بحالة ارتعب منها الباشا وصار في حالة ذهول فأسعفه البابا بطرس حتى أفاق**. **أما الشعب الذي في الخارج فكانوا أسعد حظا ممن كانوا بداخل الكنيسة فان أحد أعمدة باب القيامة الغربي انشق وظهر لهم منه النور، وقد زادت هذه الحادثة مركز البابا بطرس هيبة واحتراما لدي الباشا وقام قداسته بإصلاحات كبيرة في كنيسة القيامة**.*
*و هذه صورة المعجزة، صورة العمود المشقوق الموجود بكنسية القيامة حتى اليوم**.*







 
*وحتي الان لا يصدق المشككين فهل سيصدقوا امر الحجر الذي دحرج علي قبر رب المجد ؟*
*اما عن امر الحنوط فقد شرحته سابقا في ملف * 
*لماذا خرجت المريمات بالحنوط يوم الاحد لتكفينه ولا لسرقته ؟*


 
*واخيرا المعني الروحي * 
*من تفسير ابونا تادرس يعقوب واقوال الاباء*
لقد سبق فأعلن الأنبياء عن دفنه أيضًا، فيقول إشعياء النبي: "ضُرب من أجل ذنب شعبي، وجعل مع الأشرار قبره ومع غنى عند موته" (إش 53: 8-9). كما يقول: "انظروا إلى الصخرة الذي منه قُطعتُم" (إش 51: 1)، أمّا عن باب القبر فيقول إرميا النبي: "قرضوا في الجُب حياتي وألقوا عليّ حجارة" (مرا 3: 53). 
*     فتأمّل كيف أن حجر الزاوية المختار الكريم يرقد قليلاً خلف الحجارة، وهو حجر العثرة لليهود وصخر الخلاص للمؤمنين. لقد زُرعت شجرة الحياة في الأرض، حتى أن الأرض التي لُعنت تتمتّع بالبركة وقيامة الأموات[918].
*القدّيس **كيرلّس** الأورشليمي*
*     لم يُدبّر هذا الأمر جزافًا، وإنما وُضع الجسد في قبر جديد لم يكن قد وضع فيه أحد، حتى لا يظن أن القيامة قد صارت لآخر موضوع معه. وحتى يتمكن تلاميذه من أن يجيئوا بأيسر طريقة ويعاينوا ما سيحدث، ولكي يكون لدفنه شهود، ليس لهؤلاء فقط ولكن للأعداء أيضًا معه، بوضعهم الأختام على قبره وإقامة جنود يحرسونه كشهود لدفنه.
*القدّيس **يوحنا** الذهبي الفم*
*     كان يوسف ونيقوديموس قد أحضرا حنوطًا كثيرة لكثرة محبّتهما للمسيح. في هذا أيضًا أسرار إلهيّة، حتى إذا قام المسيح وخرج من هذه الحنوط مع شدة التصاقه بالأكفان تكون تلك آية عظيمة. وحقًا إنه لأمر عظيم أن الأكفان وُجدت بمفردها وكذلك المنديل، وذلك حتى لا يقول الخصوم أن تلاميذه أتوا ليلاً وسرقوه فإن من يأتي ليسرقه لا يُمهله الوقت والخوف حتى يفصل المسروق من هذه الحنوط، ولا أن يجعل الأكفان بمفردها، والمنديل منفردًا، مع أن التصاقهما بالحنوط مانع له في مثل ذلك الوقت.
*القدّيس **بطرس** السدمنتي*
*     لما كان السيِّد قد وُلد من مستودع جديد طاهر لم يتقدّمه فيه غيره، حسن دفنه في قبر جديد لم يوضع فيه غيره.
*     أمّا كونه في بستان، فهو رمز إلى خلاص آدم الذي مات موت الخطيئة في بستان، فدُفن السيِّد في مثيله ليُزيل تبعة الجناية عنه، ويردّه إليه ثانية. ولمعنى آخر حتى يصير مؤكِّدًا أنه الذي قام لا غيره، لا سيما أن البستان لم يكن مقبرة، وإنما تقدّم يوسف فنحت هذا القبر بالإلهام في الموضع الذي لم يكن مشهورًا بالدفن. 
*القدّيس **بطرس** السدمنتي*


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 فبراير 2012)

*من كان موجود عند قبر المسيح ملاك ام اثنين ام رجل ام لا احد ؟ متي **28: 2 **و مرقس **16: 5 **و لوقا **24: 4 **و يوحنا **20: 1-12*


 
*الشبهة*


 
من وجدنه بالقبر
ـ ملاك، خارج القبر:  
متّى 28: 1ـ 9
» 1وَبَعْدَ السَّبْتِ، عِنْدَ فَجْرِ أَوَّلِ الأُسْبُوعِ، جَاءَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ وَمَرْيَمُ الأُخْرَى لِتَنْظُرَا الْقَبْرَ. 2وَإِذَا زَلْزَلَةٌ عَظِيمَةٌ حَدَثَتْ، لأَنَّ مَلاَكَ الرَّبِّ نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَجَاءَ وَدَحْرَجَ الْحَجَرَ عَنِ الْبَابِ، وَجَلَسَ عَلَيْهِ.  
ـ رجل شاب، داخل القبر:  
مرقس 16: 5  » 5وَلَمَّا دَخَلْنَ الْقَبْرَ رَأَيْنَ شَابًّا جَالِسًا عَنِ الْيَمِينِ لاَبِسًا حُلَّةً بَيْضَاءَ، فَانْدَهَشْنَ. 6فَقَالَ لَهُنَّ:«لاَ تَنْدَهِشْنَ! أَنْتُنَّ تَطْلُبْنَ يَسُوعَ النَّاصِرِيَّ الْمَصْلُوبَ. قَدْ قَامَ! لَيْسَ هُوَ ههُنَا. هُوَذَا الْمَوْضِعُ الَّذِي وَضَعُوهُ فِيهِ.  
ـ رجلان ،واقفان داخل القبر: [أمّا بقية الأناجيل فجلوس] :  
لوقا 24: 4 » 4وَفِيمَا هُنَّ مُحْتَارَاتٌ فِي ذلِكَ، إِذَا رَجُلاَنِ وَقَفَا بِهِنَّ بِثِيَابٍ بَرَّاقَةٍ. 5وَإِذْ كُنَّ خَائِفَاتٍ وَمُنَكِّسَاتٍ وُجُوهَهُنَّ إِلَى الأَرْضِ، قَالاَ لَهُنَّ:«لِمَاذَا تَطْلُبْنَ الْحَيَّ بَيْنَ الأَمْوَاتِ؟ 6لَيْسَ هُوَ ههُنَا، لكِنَّهُ قَامَ! اُذْكُرْنَ كَيْفَ كَلَّمَكُنَّ وَهُوَ بَعْدُ فِي الْجَلِيلِ «. «.
ـ لا أحد (خلال أول زيارتين):  
الزيارة الأولى لمريم المجدلية كما وردت في يوحنا 20: 1
» 1وَفِي أَوَّلِ الأُسْبُوعِ جَاءَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ بَاكِرًا، وَالظَّلاَمُ بَاق. فَنَظَرَتِ الْحَجَرَ مَرْفُوعًا عَنِ الْقَبْرِ. 2فَرَكَضَتْ وَجَاءَتْ إِلَى سِمْعَانَ بُطْرُسَ وَإِلَى التِّلْمِيذِ الآخَرِ الَّذِي كَانَ يَسُوعُ يُحِبُّهُ، وَقَالَتْ لَهُمَا:«أَخَذُوا السَّيِّدَ مِنَ الْقَبْرِ، وَلَسْنَا نَعْلَمُ أَيْنَ وَضَعُوهُ!». «.
 [ نجد أن الزيارة الأولى لم يرد فيها ذكر أن مريم رأت شيئاً ولا حتى المسيح].
الزيارة الثانية لبطرس والتلميذ الآخر كما في يوحنا20: 3ـ 10
»3فَخَرَجَ بُطْرُسُ وَالتِّلْمِيذُ الآخَرُ وَأَتَيَا إِلَى الْقَبْرِ. 4وَكَانَ الاثْنَانِ يَرْكُضَانِ مَعًا. فَسَبَقَ التِّلْمِيذُ الآخَرُ بُطْرُسَ وَجَاءَ أَوَّلاً إِلَى الْقَبْرِ، 5وَانْحَنَى فَنَظَرَ الأَكْفَانَ مَوْضُوعَةً، وَلكِنَّهُ لَمْ يَدْخُلْ. 6ثُمَّ جَاءَ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ يَتْبَعُهُ، وَدَخَلَ الْقَبْرَ وَنَظَرَ الأَكْفَانَ مَوْضُوعَةً،  
[لا نجد في الزيارة الثانية كذلك،أي ذكر لملائكة أو حراس ولا حتى ملاقاة للمسيح].  
ـ ملاكان ،داخل القبر:  
يوحنا 20: 11 »11أَمَّا مَرْيَمُ فَكَانَتْ وَاقِفَةً عِنْدَ الْقَبْرِ خَارِجًا تَبْكِي. وَفِيمَا هِيَ تَبْكِي انْحَنَتْ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ، 12فَنَظَرَتْ مَلاَكَيْنِ بِثِيَابٍ بِيضٍ جَالِسَيْنِ وَاحِدًا عِنْدَ الرَّأْسِ وَالآخَرَ عِنْدَ الرِّجْلَيْنِ، حَيْثُ كَانَ جَسَدُ يَسُوعَ مَوْضُوعًا. 13فَقَالاَ لَهَا:«يَا امْرَأَةُ، لِمَاذَا تنكين؟» قَالَتْ لَهُمَا:«إِنَّهُمْ أَخَذُوا سَيِّدِي، وَلَسْتُ أَعْلَمُ أَيْنَ وَضَعُوهُ!».  


 
*الرد*


 
*الحقيقه والرد باختصار ان لم يقل احد من المبشرين ان ملاك واحد فقط هو الذي ظهر ولو اشار احد المبشرين الي ملاك فلا يعني انه لا يوجد ملائكه اخرين معه بل كل ملاك كان له وظيفه وعندما يتكلم مبشر عن الوظيفه يشير الي الملاك المختص بها ولا يلغي وجود بقية الملائكه هو فقط لا يشير اليهم * 
*وندرس الاعداد*
*انجيل متي * 
*28: 1 **و بعد السبت عند فجر اول الاسبوع جاءت مريم المجدلية و مريم الاخرى لتنظرا القبر * 
*هنا يخبرنا ببداية القصه بعد انتهاء السبت وعند فجر الاحد وفجر اليوم هو او لحظات ظهور الاشعه الاولي للشمس وهو ما يسمي طلعت الشمس الاولي ويكون الظلام باقي في بداية مراحل انقشاعه * 
*وهنا يخبرنا عن مريمتين المجدليه ومريم الاخري ولكن في ذهابهم الاول نتاكد انهما ليستا لوحدهما لانهما بالطبع لن يقدرا علي تحريك الحجر فمتي البشير يركز علي الاحداث من زاويتهما ولكنهما ليستا الوحيدتين * 
*ولكن هم يستغرقوا وقتا فهم في طريقهم الي القبر يكمل متي البشير ببعض الاحداث التي حدثت وهما لازالتا في الطريق * 
*28: 2 **و اذا زلزلة عظيمة حدثت لان ملاك الرب نزل من السماء و جاء و دحرج الحجر عن الباب و جلس عليه * 
*وقبل وصولهم الي البستان حدث ان زلزله وهو قيامة رب المجد ايضا وهذا صاحبه عدة ملائكة ولكن متي البشير يركز علي ملاك واحد منهم وهو الذي دحرج الحجر وجلس عليه ويصفه  * 
*28: 3 **و كان منظره كالبرق و لباسه ابيض كالثلج * 
*28: 4 **فمن خوفه ارتعد الحراس و صاروا كاموات * 
*كل هذا والمريمات وبخاصه مريم المجدليه ومريم الاخري لم تصلا بعد * 
*28: 5 **فاجاب الملاك و قال للمراتين لا تخافا انتما فاني اعلم انكما تطلبان يسوع المصلوب * 
*وهذا الملاك المهيب في منظره الذي ارتعد الحراس من منظره يريد ان يطمئن المريمات فقال لهما لاتخافا انتما * 
*28: 6 **ليس هو ههنا لانه قام كما قال هلم انظرا الموضع الذي كان الرب مضطجعا فيه * 
*وهذا الملاك الجالس علي الحجر ابلغهم باول بشاره وهو ان الرب قام*
*ثم يطلب منهم ان ينظرا الموضع اي ان يدخلن القبر ليري الموضع الذي كان في المسيح مضجعا وليتاكدا انه ليس في القبر * 
*28: 7 **و اذهبا سريعا قولا لتلاميذه انه قد قام من الاموات ها هو يسبقكم الى الجليل هناك ترونه ها انا قد قلت لكما * 
*وبعد تاكدهما يطلب منهما ان يذهبا يقولا لتلاميذه * 
*وهنا يقف متي البشير في فاصل زمني سنعرفه من خلال بقية الاناجيل لان الموقف الذي فيه المريمتان هو موقف خوف ورعده فقط * 
*28: 8 **فخرجتا سريعا من القبر بخوف و فرح عظيم راكضتين لتخبرا تلاميذه * 
*وهذا العدد يؤكد ان متي البشير ترك فاصل زمني وهو ان الموقف من خوف ورعده تحول الي خوف ولكن مصحوب بفرح عظيم * 
*فهناك شيئ حدث لم يخبرنا متي البشير بتفاصيله جعلهما يفرحان فرحا عظيما ويركضا ليخبرا تلاميذ الرب * 
*28: 9 **و فيما هما منطلقتان لتخبرا تلاميذه اذا يسوع لاقاهما و قال سلام لكما فتقدمتا و امسكتا بقدميه و سجدتا له * 
*وفي الطريق وكما ذكرت سابقا كل الاشارات حتي الان تدل علي ان الطريق لم يكن بقصير فاثناء رحلة العوده ظهر لهم رب المجد وهما معا بعد ان حدث شيئ جعلهما مؤمنتين بقيامته بالفعل ولما ظهر لهما تقدمتا وامسكتا بقدميه وسجدتا له * 
*وهذا طبعا مفرح ولكنه ليس سبب تحول الرعده الي فرح * 
*28: 10 **فقال لهما يسوع لا تخافا اذهبا قولا لاخوتي ان يذهبوا الى الجليل و هناك يرونني * 
*ويقول لهما المسيح لانكما امنتما اذا اذهبا ونفزوا وصية الملائكه لانها هي وصية الرب وهي اخبار التلاميذ كلهم وليس بعضهم فقط ان يذهبوا الي الجليل * 
*28: 11 **و فيما هما ذاهبتان اذا قوم من الحراس جاءوا الى المدينة و اخبروا رؤساء الكهنة بكل ما كان * 
*واثناء هذه الاحداث الحراث الذين عاينوا الزلزله وشاهدوا الملاك المهيب الذي حرك الجحر وارتعبوا بسببه كانوا جاؤا الي المدينه وطلبوا ان يتكلموا مع رؤساء الكهنه فلاقوهم واخبروهم بما حدث وبامر دحرجة الحجر وهنا بدات مؤامرة الرؤساء * 
*وملحوظه يركز متي البشير علي هذه الملاك لا يعني ان صاحبه او اتبعه ملائكه اخرين وظهروا بعده ولكن تكرر هذا الاسلوب في الانجيل بان يتكلم عن ملاك واحد رغم انه معه ملائكه اخرين مثل **قصة الميلاد وملاك الرعاة * 
*انجيل لوقا **2*
*2: 10 **فقال لهم الملاك لا تخافوا فها انا ابشركم بفرح عظيم يكون لجميع الشعب * 
*2: 11 **انه ولد لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مخلص هو المسيح الرب * 
*2: 12 **و هذه لكم العلامة تجدون طفلا مقمطا مضجعا في مذود * 
*2: 13 **و ظهر بغتة مع الملاك جمهور من الجند السماوي مسبحين الله و قائلين * 
*فكلام متي البشير عن ملاك واحد لاينكر ان ظهر معه او بعده عدة ملائكة * 


 
*انجيل مرقس*
*16: 1 **و بعدما مضى السبت اشترت مريم المجدلية و مريم ام يعقوب و سالومة حنوطا لياتين و يدهنه * 
*وهذا حدث ليلة الاحد لان في السبت بداية من ليلة السبت ونهاره لايبيع احد ولا يشتري اما في بداية ليلة الاحد فيقدروا ان يشتروا الباقي من احتياجاتهم * 
*فهم بداية من ليلة الاحد يعددن الحنوط وما يردن لدهن جسد المسيح * 
*وهنا يضيف مرقس البشير نقطه هامه وهي اسم مريم الاخري التي صاحبت المجدليه وهي مريم ام يعقوب وسالومه وهي كما شرحت سابقا في ملف من هم اخوة يسوع هي تقريبا اخ السيده العذراء ويعقوب هو الملقب باخو الرب*
*16: 2 **و باكرا جدا في اول الاسبوع اتين الى القبر اذ طلعت الشمس * 
*وتعبير باكر جدا كما قلت سابقا هو يتفق مع اول شعاع للشمس اي بداية طلوع الشمس وهو تعبير ا طلعت الشمس فهو لايقصد انتصفت في السماء ولكن او لحظات طلوع الشمس وظهور اول اشعه لها وهو بداية باكر الذي لازال الدنيا ظلام ولكن الظلام في بداية مراحل اختفاؤه * 
*وهما في طريقهما الي القبر * 
*16: 3 **و كن يقلن فيما بينهن من يدحرج لنا الحجر عن باب القبر * 
*واثناء الطريق وكما قلت سياق الكلام يؤكد انها مسافه ليست بقصيره * 
*كنتا يتسائلتان من يدحرج لهما هذا الحجر الكبير ليستطيعوا ان يبدؤا في دهن كفن المسيح بالاطياب * 
*16: 4 **فتطلعن و راين ان الحجر قد دحرج لانه كان عظيما جدا * 
*وعند وصولهما كان الحجر قد دحرج وهذا ما اخبرنا به متي البشير سابقا ببعض تفاصيله ومرقس البشير لايخبرنا عن كلام الملاك الجالس علي الحجر للمريمتين ولكن يبدا من بعد ان طلب منهما ان يدخلا الي القبر وينظرا الموضع الذي كان جسد يسوع مضجعا فيه  * 
*16: 5 **و لما دخلن القبر راين شابا جالسا عن اليمين لابسا حلة بيضاء فاندهشن * 
*ولما دخلن رايا ملاكين في صورة شابين وليس كمنظر الملاك الجالس علي الحجر الذي صورته مهيبة والملاك الذي عند الراس هو عن اليمين فنعرف من هذا ان وضع المسيح في القبر كان الراس عن اليمين والقدمين عن اليسار هذا بالنسبه للذي يدخل القبر * 
*وتكلم هذا الملاك الذي عند الراس وقال * 
*16: 6 **فقال لهن لا تندهشن انتن تطلبن يسوع الناصري المصلوب قد قام ليس هو ههنا هوذا الموضع الذي وضعوه فيه * 
*وهنا الملاك يخبرهم بنفس بشارة الملاك الاول ويتكلم عن المسيح بصيغة الغائب لانه ليس في القبر ولكن يؤكد لهما من شكل الموضع انه قام وهذا التاكيد بسبب ان الاكفان موضوعه ولكن الجسد غير موضوع فلو كان لم يقم بعد واحدهم اخذ جسده لكان اخذ جسده في الاكفان لوحدها فوجود الاكفان تؤكد قيامته * 
*16: 7 **لكن اذهبن و قلن لتلاميذه و لبطرس انه يسبقكم الى الجليل هناك ترونه كما قال لكم * 
*ويكرر نفس كلام الملاك الاول الذي اخبرنا به متي البشير وهو الملاك الجالس علي الحجر ويقول لهما الملاك الثاني ان يذهبا ويقلن للتلاميذ * 
*ويضيف تعبير كما قال لكما وفي رائي الضعيف ان تعبير كما قال لكما هو عائد علي الملاك الاول الجالس علي الحجر فالملاك الثاني يكرر كلام الملاك الاول * 
*16: 8 **فخرجن سريعا و هربن من القبر لان الرعدة و الحيرة اخذتاهن و لم يقلن لاحد شيئا لانهن كن خائفات * 
*وبعد كلام الملاك الثاني معهن كانتا خائفات كما وصف لنا متي البشير ولكن هنا يبدا مرقس البشير في شرح تفاصيل الفاصل الزمني الذي لم يتكلم عنه متي البشير بطريقه تكميليه رائعه فيشرح لنا سبب تغير حالتهم من الخوف والرعده فقط الي خوف ولكن بفرح عظيم هو الاتي * 
*انهن هربن من القبر بالفعل وذهبن واثناء الطريق لم يقلن لااحد شيئا بسبب هذا الخوف ولكنهم عند وصولهن الي التلاميذ في العلية * 
*انجيل لوقا*
*24: 1 **ثم في اول الاسبوع اول الفجر اتين الى القبر حاملات الحنوط الذي اعددنه و معهن اناس * 
*وهنا لوقا البشير يؤكد نفي الوقت وهو اول الفجر اي مع اول شعاع للشمس والظلام باق * 
*ويشرح لنا نقطه اخري ان مريم المجدليه **( **ويقول عنها من الجليل بدون اسم مريم في **23: 55 ) **ومريم الاخري لم يكونا لوحدهما بل معهما **ا**ناس اخرين * 
*24: 2 **فوجدن الحجر مدحرجا عن القبر * 
*كما اخبرنا البشيرين متي ومرقس انهما اثناء ذهابهم دحرج الملاك الحجر وعند وصولهما مع باقي الاناس كان الحجر دحرج * 
*24: 3 **فدخلن و لم يجدن جسد الرب يسوع * 
*واخبرنا متي البشير ومرقس البشير عن حوار مريم المجدليه ومريم ام يعقوب مع الملاك الاول الجالس علي الحجر اما لوقا البشير فتكلم عن دخولهن القبر * 
*وهن لم يجدن الجسد * 
*24: 4 **و فيما هن محتارات في ذلك اذا رجلان وقفا بهن بثياب براقة * 
*وهذا الرجل هو الملاك الثاني الذي هو داخل القبر الذي كان جالس عن موضع مكان راس جسد المسيح احد الملاكين في داخل القبر * 
*والثياب البراقه هي الحله البيضاء التي وصفها مرقس البشير*
*24: 5 **و اذ كن خائفات و منكسات وجوههن الى الارض قالا لهن لماذا تطلبن الحي بين الاموات * 
*ويشرح لنا لوقا البشير تفاصيل كلامه لهن * 
*24: 6 **ليس هو ههنا لكنه قام اذكرن كيف كلمكن و هو بعد في الجليل * 
*24: 7 **قائلا انه ينبغي ان يسلم ابن الانسان في ايدي اناس خطاة و يصلب و في اليوم الثالث يقوم * 
*24: 8 **فتذكرن كلامه * 
*24: 9 **و رجعن من القبر و اخبرن الاحد عشر و جميع الباقين بهذا كله * 
*24: 10 **و كانت مريم المجدلية و يونا و مريم ام يعقوب و الباقيات معهن اللواتي قلن هذا للرسل * 
*وهي الرجوع من الرحله الاوله وهن مضطربات ولم يقلن اي شيئ لاي احد في الطريق ولكن لما رجعن الي العليه قلن للرسل ما قاله لهن الملاك عن ان يسوع قام ولكن حتي هذه اللحظه من الرحله الاولي لم يري يسوع احد * 
*ونلاحظ شيئ مهم ان لوقا البشير يعود ويخبر انهم كانوا اكثر من ملاك رغم انه تكلم في البداية عن وجود ملاكين واحدهما تكلم   * 
*انجيل لوقا **24*
*24: 22 **بل بعض النساء منا حيرننا اذ كن باكرا عند القبر * 
*فيكد نفس ماقيل حتي الان ان مريم المجدليه ومريم ام يعقوب مع نسوه اخرين ذهبن باكرا الي القبر*
*24: 23 **و لما لم يجدن جسده اتين قائلات انهن راين منظر ملائكة قالوا انه حي * 
*وفي الرحله الاولي لم يرون جسده ولكن تكلمن مع الملائكه لانهن تكلمن مع اكثر من ملاك الاول الذي علي الحجر والثاني عند موضوع الراس والثالث لم يتكلم ولكن كان جالس عند موضوع القدمين والملائكه اخبروا بانه قام * 
*24: 24 **و مضى قوم من الذين معنا الى القبر فوجدوا هكذا كما قالت ايضا النساء و اما هو فلم يروه * 
*وهنا تاكيد ان النسوه وهذا بخاصه عن مريم المجدليه ومريم ام يعقو انهن ذهبن ورجعن في المره الاولي الي القبر ولم يري احد يسوع في هذه المره * 
*اما يوحنا الحبيب فلا يتكلم بتفصيل عن ظهورات الملائكه في الزياره الاولي ولكنه لم ينكر ذلك فعدم كلامه بتفصيل عن الملائكه لايعني النكران وبخاصه انه من الذي حرك الحجر ؟ * 
*وهذا لان يوحنا يكتب انجيله متاخرا عن بقية البشيرين الثلاثه فلا يكرر امورهم بل يركز علي الامر من زاوية اخري وهي زاوية شك المجدلية * 
*انجيل يوحنا*
*20: 1 **و في اول الاسبوع جاءت مريم المجدلية الى القبر باكرا و الظلام باق فنظرت الحجر مرفوعا عن القبر * 
*وهنا يوحنا الحبيب الذي يركز علي النقاط اللاهوتيه اي الروحيات اكثر يركز في المشهد علي مريم المجدليه فقط لانها التي سيقول لها المسيح لاتلمسيني * 
*ويؤكد يوحنا ان من اوائل الذين ذهبوا هي مريم مع بقية النسوه وهذا كان باكر والظلام باق اي مع بداية طلوع الشمس حيث يكون الظلام في بداية انقشاعه * 
*ويؤكد ايضا ويتفق مع بقية البشائر بانهم وصلوا القبر بعدما كان الحجر تدحرج * 
*20: 2 **فركضت و جاءت الى سمعان بطرس و الى التلميذ الاخر الذي كان يسوع يحبه و قالت لهما اخذوا السيد من القبر و لسنا نعلم اين وضعوه * 
*وهنا يوحنا البشير يختصر احداث الزياره الاولي ويتكلم فقط ان مريم المجدليه ذهبت ورجعت ونفهم بالطبع ان هذا مع باقي النسوه وهي لم تخبر احد في الطريق ولكن عند رجوعها اخبرت سمعان ويوحنا وايضا باقي التلاميذ ولكن يوحنا الحبيب يركز فقط علي الذين لهم موقف خاص * 
*واخبرتهما بانها رات فقط القبر فارغ ولكن هي لم تري المسيح المره الاولي * 
*ونلاحظ في سياق كلامها انها لم تؤمن بكلام الملاكين فهي لازالت مصره علي ان تري جسد المسيح وتعتقد انه لم يقم بعد * 
*20: 3 **فخرج بطرس و التلميذ الاخر و اتيا الى القبر * 
*وهنا يشرح معلمنا يوحنا عن ان بداية الذهاب للمره الثانيه سبق بطرس ويوحنا اولا وهذا لان الرحله لم تكن قصيره فلم تلحقهما النسوه ومريم المجدليه ذهبت ورجعت وهي مساق**=**فه ليست بقصيره فلم تستطع ان تكون بسرعت الرجلين * 
*20: 4 **و كان الاثنان يركضان معا فسبق التلميذ الاخر بطرس و جاء اولا الى القبر * 
*وهنا تاكيد اكثر ان المسافه ليست بقصيره فهي لو كانت خمس او عشر دقائق لكان وصلوا معا ولكن لانها اطول منذ ذلك فتمكن الشاب يوحنا من ان يسبق مبطرس الذي هو متقدم عنه في الايام ولذلك رغم ركض الاثنين وصل يوحنا اولا * 
*20: 5 **و انحنى فنظر الاكفان موضوعة و لكنه لم يدخل * 
*وفرق الزمن بين وصول يوحنا وبطرس هو يكفي بان يوحنا يصل وينحني وينظر الاكفان ولكنه ينتظر بطرس * 
*20: 6 **ثم جاء سمعان بطرس يتبعه و دخل القبر و نظر الاكفان موضوعة * 
*20: 7 **و المنديل الذي كان على راسه ليس موضوعا مع الاكفان بل ملفوفا في موضع وحده * 
*وهنا يؤكد ايضا يوحنا البشير انه قام بالجسد * 
*20: 8 **فحينئذ دخل ايضا التلميذ الاخر الذي جاء اولا الى القبر و راى فامن * 
*20: 9 **لانهم لم يكونوا بعد يعرفون الكتاب انه ينبغي ان يقوم من الاموات * 
*20: 10 **فمضى التلميذان ايضا الى موضعهما * 
*وبعد ان نظرا مضيا الي موضعهما ولكن الذي وصل بعده هما مريم المجدليه ومريم الاخري التي احتاجتا وقت اكثر من التلاميذ للوصول * 
*وبخاصه ان الرحله الاولي كانت منظمه فهم خرجوا معا حاملين الحنوط اما في المره الثانيه فقد ساد الدهشه فالكل يذهب منطلق بسرعته ولا ينتظر الاخر فلم يكون مجموعه تسير معا ولكن افراد تسابق بعضها الاخر * 
*20: 11 **اما مريم فكانت واقفة عند القبر خارجا تبكي و فيما هي تبكي انحنت الى القبر * 
*وهنا يبدا يوحنا الحبيب في شرح تفاصيل زيارة مريم المجدليه للمره الثانيه وكما رأينا يوحنا الحبيب في هذا المشهد يشرح موقف انسان يحتاج تصحيح الله لموقفه وهي المجدليه مثلما فعل قبل ذلك وايضا بعد ذلك في موقف توما * 
*20: 12 **فنظرت ملاكين بثياب بيض جالسين واحدا عند الراس و الاخر عند الرجلين حيث كان جسد يسوع موضوعا * 
*وهنا في المره الثانيه يشرح ان مريم المجدليه رغم ان المره الاولي سمعت من الملاك الجالس علي الحجر وايضا الملاك الجالس عند الراس هي مره ثانيه لا تصدق اعينها واذانها وتدخل مره ثانيه * 
*20: 13 **فقالا لها يا امراة لماذا تبكين قالت لهما انهم اخذوا سيدي و لست اعلم اين وضعوه * 
*وهي في اسلوب غير مصدق لكلام الملاكين سابقا تقول انهم اخذوه رغم انها اخبرت بطرس من قليل عن موضوع انه غير موجود في القبر * 
*ونلاحظ ان الملاك لم يجيب علي سؤال المجدليه لانه سبق فاخبرها الرد المكلف به وهو انه ليس هو ههنا ولكنه قام فهي بعدم تصديقه لايحتاج ان يكرر مره اخري*
*20: 14 **و لما قالت هذا التفتت الى الوراء فنظرت يسوع واقفا و لم تعلم انه يسوع * 
*وهذا اول ظهر للسيد المسيح كما اخبرنا مرقس البشير ولكن بسبب عدم تصديقها لقيامته لم تنفتح بصيرتها وتعرف انه هو يسوع * 


 
*اذا تاكدنا انه ظهر اكثر من ملاك والمبشرين تحدثوا عن ثلاث ملائكه الاول وهو الملاك القوي الذي دحرج الحجر وهو تكلم اولا وثانيا ملاكين احدهم مكان راس المسيح والثاني مكان قدمي المسيح الذي قام والذي عند الراس هو الذي تكلم المره الثانية والملاكين كانا موجودين في الزياره الاولي وايضا في الزياره الثانيه للمجدليه وزيارة بطرس ويوحنا * 


 
*الموضوع الاخر وهو كلام المشكك * 
رجلان ،واقفان داخل القبر: [أمّا بقية الأناجيل فجلوس] :  
*كلام المشكك غير دقيق لان * 
*اولا متي لم يتكلم عن الملاكين داخل القبر في الزياره الاولي ولكن عن الملاك القوي الذي هو دحرج الحجر * 
*انجيل متي **28*
*28: 2 **و اذا زلزلة عظيمة حدثت لان ملاك الرب نزل من السماء و جاء و دحرج الحجر عن الباب و جلس عليه * 
*28: 3 **و كان منظره كالبرق و لباسه ابيض كالثلج * 
*28: 4 **فمن خوفه ارتعد الحراس و صاروا كاموات * 
*28: 5 **فاجاب الملاك و قال للمراتين لا تخافا انتما فاني اعلم انكما تطلبان يسوع المصلوب * 


 
*ثانيا مرقس البشير وصف المشهد عند الدخول الي القبر انهما كانا جالسين ولكن كلامه هذا لا يعارض انهما وقفا عندما بدا يتكلما مع المريمات * 
*انجيل مرقس **16*
*16: 5 **و لما دخلن القبر راين شابا جالسا عن اليمين لابسا حلة بيضاء فاندهشن * 
*16: 6 **فقال لهن لا تندهشن انتن تطلبن يسوع الناصري المصلوب قد قام ليس هو ههنا هوذا الموضع الذي وضعوه فيه* 
*فهو يوصف المشهد وقت دخول المريمات الي القبر اما بعد ذلك لا يصف مع ملاحظة هو يقول انه في هيئة شاب ولكن لما بدأ يتكلما عن الرب يسوع المسيح التي الملائكه تخشي ان تنظر اليه بالطبعا وقفا لكي يتكلما عن ملك الملوك ورب الارباب * 


 
*ثالثا لوقا البشير يصف شكل الملاكين وقتما بدا اليمين يتكلم عن رب المجد انهما وقفا * 
*انجيل لوقا **24*
*24: 4 **و فيما هن محتارات في ذلك اذا رجلان وقفا بهن بثياب براقة*
*وتعبير وقفا هذا يدل علي انهما كانا جالسين فوقفا وبخاصه انه لم يقل كانا واقفين بل وقفا لذا هي شبهة ليس لها اصل * 
*اما يوحنا الحبيب لم يصف الملاكين * 


 
*اخيرا المعني الروحي * 
*من تفسير ابونا تادرس يعقوب واقوال الاباء*
تمّت القيامة بقوة سلطانه، هذا الذي في طاعة أسلم أمره في يد أبيه ليقبل الموت ويقبل القيامة، مع أنه قال "لي سلطان أن أضعها ولي سلطان أن آخذها أيضًا*"* (يو 10: 18). بسلطان قام والحجر قائم كما هو مختوم، وكما يقول *الأنبا بولس البوشي**: *[قام الرب والحجر مختوم على باب القبر، كما وُلد من البتول وهي عذراء كنبوّة حزقيال... أمّا دحرجة الملاك للحجر عن باب القبر، فلكي تُعلَن القيامة جيدًا، إذ بقيَ الحجر يُظن أن جسده في القبر.]
لقد حدثت زلزلة ونزل ملاك الرب ليدحرج لنا الحجر من الباب ويجلس عليه. هكذا حدثت القيامة في حياتنا الداخليّة، فهدمت إنساننا القديم وقدّمت لنا - خلال مياه المعموديّة - الحياة المقامة، أو الإنسان الجديد على صورة خالقه. بالقيامة نزل السمائيّون إلينا يدحرجون الحجر الذي أغلق باب قبورنا، فنلتقي معهم في شركة حب وأخوة خلال المسيح القائم من الأموات.
*     كما أنه عند تسليمه الروح زلزل الأرض، هكذا عند قيامته زلزلها أيضًا ليُعلن أن الذي مات هو الذي قام.
*الأنبا بولس البوشي*
*     الملائكة التي قدّمت الأخبار السارّة لرعاة بيت لحم الآن تُخبر بقيامته. السماء بكل خدمتها تخبر عنه، طغمات الأرواح العلويّة تُعلن عن الابن أنه الله حتى وهو في الجسد[919].
*القدّيس**كيرلّس الكبير*
نزل الملاك يكرز بالبشارة بقيامة السيِّد، يُرهب الحراس ويرعدهم حتى صاروا كالأموات، ويُبهج قلب الكنيسة في شخص المرأتين، إذ قال لهما: "*لا تخافا أنتما، فإني أعلم أنكما تطلبان يسوع المصلوب**! **ليس هو ههنا لأنه قام كما قال**. **هلمّا انظرا الموضع الذي كان الرب مضطجعًا فيه**" *[5-6].لقد قدّم لهما عطيّة إلهيّة: *"**لا تخافا**"*. أمّا سرّ عدم خوفهما، أي تمتّعهما بالسلام، فهو أن يسوع المسيح المصلوب قد قام! ما كان يمكن أن يبقى في القبر، فلا يستطيع الموت أن يحبسه ولا الفساد أن يلحق به. من يتّحد به لا يمكن للموت أن يقترب إلى نفسه، فلا مجال للخوف، إنّما تحل به بهجة القيامة بلا توقف.
يقول *القدّيس كيرلّس الأورشليمي *على لسان الملاك: [لا أقول للحراس لا تخافوا، بل أقول لكما أنتما. أمّا هم فليخافوا حتى يلمسوا بأنفسهم، وعندئذ يشهدون، قائلين: "بالحقيقة كان هذا ابن الله*"* (مت 27: 54). أمّا أنتما فلا تخافوا لأن *"*المحبّة تطرح الخوف خارجًا*"* (1يو4: 18)[920].]
يدعو الملاك السيِّد المسيح بيسوع المصلوب مع أنه قام، فإن الصلب قد صار سِمة خاصة بالسيِّد كعمل خلاصي يعبّر فوق كل حدود الزمن، إنه يبقى المسيّا المصلوب القائم من الأموات. فالقيامة لم تنزع عن السيِّد سِمة الصلب بل أكَّدتها وكشفت مفهومها.
*     لم يقل الملاك: إني أعلم أنكما تطلبان سيدي، بل في مجاهرة قال: *"**إني أعلم أنكما تطلبان يسوع المصلوب**"*، لأن الصليب تاج لا عار![921]
*القدّيس**كيرلّس الأورشليمي*
قدّم الملاك لهما رسالة للكرازة بالقيامة بين التلاميذ: "*اذهبا سريعًا، قولا لتلاميذه أنه قد قام من الأموات، ها هو يسبقكم إلى الجليل، هناك ترونه**" *[7].
بهذه الرسالة السماويّة اِستعادت المرأة كرامتها، فبعد أن كرزت لآدم قديمًا برسالة الهلاك في الفردوس، ها هي تكرز ببشارة القيامة للتلاميذ!
*     هذه التي كانت قبلاً خادمة للموت قد تحرّرت الآن من جريمتها بخدمة صوت الملائكة القدّيسين، وبكونها أول كارز بالأخبار الخاصة بسرّ القيامة المبهج[922].  
*القدّيس **كيرلّس** الكبير*
العجيب أنهما إذ انطلقتا للكرازة بفرحٍ عظيمٍ مع مخافة التقتا بالسيِّد المسيح يعطيهما السلام ويسمح لهما أن تمسَّكا بقدميه وتسجدا له، وكأنه إذ ينطلق الإنسان للخدمة والكرازة بفرحٍ حقيقيٍ يتجلّى الله في داخله ويقدّم له ذاته لكي يتلامس معه، ويتعبّد له، ويسنده في الكرازة.


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 فبراير 2012)

*
* *

* 
*هل نقلت المريمات بشرة القيامة ام لم يقلن شيئا ؟ متي 28: 8 و مرقس 16: 8 و لوقا 24: 9 و يوحنا 20: 2*
*

* 
*الشبهة*
*

* 
*رواية مرقس تكذّب بقية الأناجيل ،حيث قطع مرقس أن النسوة لم يقلن شيئاً لأحد : * 
*مرقس 16: 8 » 8فَخَرَجْنَ سَرِيعًا وَهَرَبْنَ مِنَ الْقَبْرِ، لأَنَّ الرِّعْدَةَ وَالْحَيْرَةَ أَخَذَتَاهُنَّ. وَلَمْ يَقُلْنَ لأَحَدٍ شَيْئًا لأَنَّهُنَّ كُنَّ خَائِفَاتٍ. «.*
*ـ بينما بقية الأناجيل تدوي بزفّ البشرى: * 
*متّى 28: 8 » فَانْطَلَقَتِ الْمَرْأَتَانِ مِنَ الْقَبْرِ مُسْرِعَتَيْنِ، وَقَدِ اسْتَوْلَى عَلَيْهِمَا خَوْفٌ شَدِيدٌ وَفَرَحٌ عَظِيمٌ، وَرَكَضَتَا إِلَى التَّلاَمِيذِ تَحْمِلاَنِ الْبُشْرَى. «.*
*لوقا 24: 9 »9وَرَجَعْنَ مِنَ الْقَبْرِ، وَأَخْبَرْنَ الأَحَدَ عَشَرَ وَجَمِيعَ الْبَاقِينَ بِهذَا كُلِّهِ.. «.*
*يوحنا 20: 18 » فَرَ جَعَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ وَبَشَّرَتِ التَّلاَمِيذَ قَائِلَةً: «إِنِّي رَأَيْتُ الرَّبَّ!» وَأَخْبَرَتْهُمْ بِمَا قَالَ لَهَا. «.*
*

* 
*الرد*
*

* 
*الحقيقه لا يوجد تناقض فيما قدمه مرقس البشير عن بقية المبشرين علي الاطلاق فهو فقط وضح ان المريمات لم يخبرن احد في طريق رجوعهم من القبر الي التلاميذ اي انهن لم يسربن الخبر لااي احد لا في الطريق ولا توقفن ببيوت المعارف لاخبارهن بل ظلوا صامتات حتي اتين التلاميذ واخبروهن * 
*والاربع اناجيل تتكامل معا موضحه موقف المريمات ورعدتهن ولماذا لم يخبرن احد باي شيئ حتي وصلوا الي التلاميذ واخبروهم * 
*كما شرحت سابقا في ملف عدد مرات ذهاب مريم المجدلية الي القبر ان المسافه بين العلية المجتمع فيها التلاميذ وبين مكان قبر جسد المسيح هي اكثر من نصف ساعه سير علي الاقدام ومرقس البشير يوضح ان اثنائها لم تخبر المريمات احد عن خبر قيامة رب المجد*
*

* 
*انجيل متي 28*
*28: 6 ليس هو ههنا لانه قام كما قال هلم انظرا الموضع الذي كان الرب مضطجعا فيه * 
*وهذا الملاك الجالس علي الحجر ابلغهم باول بشاره وهو ان الرب قام*
*ثم يطلب منهم ان ينظرا الموضع اي ان يدخلن القبر ليري الموضع الذي كان في المسيح مضجعا وليتاكدا انه ليس في القبر * 
*28: 7 و اذهبا سريعا قولا لتلاميذه انه قد قام من الاموات ها هو يسبقكم الى الجليل هناك ترونه ها انا قد قلت لكما * 
*وبعد تاكدهما يطلب منهما ان يذهبا يقولا لتلاميذه فقط اذا لا يخبروا احد بشيئ الا بعد وصولهم الي التلاميذ * 
*وهنا يقف متي البشير في فاصل زمني سنعرفه من خلال بقية الاناجيل لان الموقف الذي فيه المريمتان هو موقف خوف ورعده فقط * 
*28: 8 فخرجتا سريعا من القبر بخوف و فرح عظيم راكضتين لتخبرا تلاميذه * 
*وهذا العدد يؤكد ان متي البشير ترك فاصل زمني وهو ان الموقف من خوف ورعده تحول الي خوف ولكن مصحوب بفرح عظيم * 
*فهناك شيئ حدث لم يخبرنا متي البشير بتفاصيله جعلهما يفرحان فرحا عظيما ويركضا ليخبرا تلاميذ الرب * 
*ولكن الامر المهم في الشبهة ان وصية الملاك بان يخبروا التلاميذ فقط لذا فهم لم يخبروا احد في الطريق باي شيئ حتي وصلوا الي التلاميذ في العلية وبتعبير راكتضين لتخبرا تلاميذه اي انهما لم يتوقفا لكي يقولا لاحد اي شيئ ولهذا فلم يخبرا احد بشيئ*
*

* 
*انجيل مرقس 16*
*16: 7 لكن اذهبن و قلن لتلاميذه و لبطرس انه يسبقكم الى الجليل هناك ترونه كما قال لكم * 
*ايضا هذا هو كلام الملاك الثاني ويكرر نفس كلام الملاك الاول الذي اخبرنا به متي البشير وهو الملاك الجالس علي الحجر ويقول لهما الملاك الثاني ان يذهبا ويقلن للتلاميذ فقط*
*ويضيف تعبير كما قال لكما وفي رائي الضعيف ان تعبير كما قال لكما هو عائد علي الملاك الاول الجالس علي الحجر فالملاك الثاني يكرر كلام الملاك الاول * 
*16: 8 فخرجن سريعا و هربن من القبر لان الرعدة و الحيرة اخذتاهن و لم يقلن لاحد شيئا لانهن كن خائفات * 
*وبعد كلام الملاك الثاني معهن كانتا خائفات كما وصف لنا متي البشير ولكن هنا يبدا مرقس البشير في شرح تفاصيل الفاصل الزمني الذي لم يتكلم عنه متي البشير بطريقه تكميليه رائعه فيشرح لنا سبب تغير حالتهم من الخوف والرعده فقط الي خوف ولكن بفرح عظيم هو الاتي * 
*انهن هربن من القبر بالفعل وذهبن واثناء الطريق لم يقلن لااحد شيئا بسبب هذا الخوف ولكنهم عند وصولهن الي التلاميذ في العلية اخبروا التلاميذ بالطبع * 
*اذا مرقس البشير لم يقل ان المريمات لم يخبروا التلاميذ بل قال انهم لم يخبروا احد اخر * 
*

* 
*انجيل لوقا 24*
*24: 9 و رجعن من القبر و اخبرن الاحد عشر و جميع الباقين بهذا كله * 
*اذا فهم نفزوا وصية الملاك بدقة ولم يخبروا احد في الطريق واول اشخاص اخبروهم هم التلاميذ الاحدي عشر ثم بعد ذلك اخبروا جمع كان موجود مع التلاميذ * 
*24: 10 و كانت مريم المجدلية و يونا و مريم ام يعقوب و الباقيات معهن اللواتي قلن هذا للرسل * 
*وهي الرجوع من الرحله الاوله وهن مضطربات ولم يقلن اي شيئ لاي احد في الطريق ولكن لما رجعن الي العليه قلن للرسل ما قاله لهن الملاك عن ان يسوع قام * 
*

* 
*انجيل يوحنا 20*
*20: 1 و في اول الاسبوع جاءت مريم المجدلية الى القبر باكرا و الظلام باق فنظرت الحجر مرفوعا عن القبر * 
*وهنا يوحنا الحبيب الذي يركز علي النقاط اللاهوتيه اي الروحيات اكثر يركز في المشهد علي مريم المجدليه فقط لانها التي سيقول لها المسيح لاتلمسيني * 
*ويؤكد يوحنا ان من اوائل الذين ذهبوا هي مريم مع بقية النسوه وهذا كان باكر والظلام باق اي مع بداية طلوع الشمس حيث يكون الظلام في بداية انقشاعه * 
*ويؤكد ايضا ويتفق مع بقية البشائر بانهم وصلوا القبر بعدما كان الحجر تدحرج * 
*20: 2 فركضت و جاءت الى سمعان بطرس و الى التلميذ الاخر الذي كان يسوع يحبه و قالت لهما اخذوا السيد من القبر و لسنا نعلم اين وضعوه * 
*وهنا يوحنا البشير يختصر احداث الزياره الاولي ويتكلم فقط ان مريم المجدليه ذهبت ورجعت ونفهم بالطبع ان هذا مع باقي النسوه وهي لم تخبر احد في الطريق ولكن عند رجوعها اخبرت سمعان ويوحنا وايضا باقي التلاميذ ولكن يوحنا الحبيب يركز فقط علي الذين لهم موقف خاص * 
*واخبرتهما بانها رات فقط القبر فارغ ولكن هي لم تري المسيح المره الاولي * 
*اما ما يتكلم عنه يوحنا الحبيب في العدد 18 فهو موقف مختلف وليس الزيارة الاولي ولكن الزياره الاخري لمريم المجدلية الي القبر ورؤيتها للمسيح * 
*اذا تاكدنا انه لا يوجد اي تناقض بين المبشرين الاربعه بل كلهم اتفقوا ان وصية الملاكين ان لا خبرا احد غير التلاميذ وبالفعل المريمات في الطريق لم يخبرن احد الا عندما وصلا الي التلاميذ فاخبروهم وبشروهم بقيامة المسيح بالجسد * 
*

* 
*واخيرا المعني الروحي * 
*من تفسير ابونا تادرس يعقوب واقوال الاباء*
*قدم لنا الإنجيليون أكثر من زيارة للنسوة إلى القبر، وصوّر لنا كل منهم أكثر من منظر حتى يُكَمل بعضهم البعض أحداث القيامة. هنا يحدثنا الإنجيلي مرقس عن دخول النسوة إلى القبر ليشاهدن ملاكًا على شكل شابٍ يجلس عن اليمين يلبس حلة بيضاء. هذا الدخول كما يقول القديس أغسطينوس لا يعني دخولهم الفعلي داخل القبر، وإنما اقترابهن منه جدًا حتى صرن كمن في داخل القبر ينظرن كل ما فيه. وقد رأين ملاكًا في الداخل، مع أنهن رأيناه في وقت آخر خارجه، وكما يقول القديس أغسطينوس أيضًا أن الملائكة كن في داخل القبر وخارجه أيضًا. لقد تحول القبر كما إلى سماء تشتهي الملائكة أن تقطن فيه بعد أن كانت القبور في نظر الناموس تمثل نجاسة، لا يسكنها سوى الموتى والمصابون بالبرص أو بهم الأرواح شريرة. ومن يلمس قبرًا يصير دنسًا، ويحتاج إلى تطهير. وكأن دخول السيد المسيح إلى القبر نزع عنه دنسه وحوّله إلى موضع بركة، يشتهي المؤمنون في العالم كله أن يلتقوا فيه، ويتمتعوا ببركة الحيّ الذي قام فيه.*
*ظهر الملاك على شكل شاب، وليس على شكل طفل أو شيخ، فإنه إذ يكرز بالقيامة يقدم لنا في شخصه سمة الحياة المُقامة في الرب، الحياة التي لا تعرف عدم نضوج الطفولة ولا عجز الشيخوخة. إنما هي دائمة القوة، لا تضعف ولا تشيخ. أما جلوسه عن اليمين يرتدي حلة بيضاء، فيشير إلى حياتنا المقامة في الرب التي ترفعنا لتوجد عن يمين الله، ونلبس حلة الطهارة والفرح. يقول البابا غريغوريوس (الكبير): [ظهر لابسًا ثيابًا بيضاء ليعلن أفراح عيدنا.] كما يقول القديس جيروم: [الآن صار العدو هاربًا وأُعيد الملكوت. الثوب الأبيض المشرق خاص بالفرح الحقيقي حيث كان ملك السلام يُطلب فيوجد ولا يُنزع عنا. هذا الشاب إذن أعلن طبيعة القيامة لمن يخافون الموت[382].]*
*أما رسالة هذا الملاك الكرازية فقد حوت الآتي:*
*أولاً: أعلن رسالة القيامة لطالبات المصلوب: "أنتن تطلبن يسوع الناصري المصلوب"، وكأنه لا يستطيع أحد أن يتقبل رسالة القيامة في حياته الداخلية أو يلتقي بالسيد المسيح القائم من الأموات ما لم يطلبه في أعماقه الداخلية.*
*ثانيًا: مع أن السيد المسيح كان قد قام لكن الملاك يلقبه "الناصري المصلوب"، فكلمة "الناصري" تشير إلى تجسده حيث نشأ في الناصرة، وصار ناصريًا، وكأن قيامته أكدت تجسده، وحققت الرسالة التي لأجلها جاء. أما دعوته "المصلوب"، فإن القيامة لم تنزع عن السيد المسيح سمته كمصلوب، إنما أعلنت قبول ذبيحة الصليب. في القديم أرسل الله نارًا يلتهم الذبيحة التي قدمها إيليا مؤكدًا قبوله إياها، أما في العهد الجديد فجاءت القيامة تعلن مجد ذبيحة الصليب، لا بالتهام الذبيحة بل بإعلان قوة الحياة التي فيها، إذ هي ذبيحة المسيح الحيّ القادر أن يقيم من الأموات.*
*القيامة جعلت ذبيحة الصليب حاضرة على الدوام تهب قوة قيامة لمن ينعم بالشركة فيها.*
*ثالثًا: إذ التقين بالقبر حيث المسيح القائم من الأموات تمتعن بقوة الشهادة للسيد المسيح أمام الآخرين: "اذهبن وقلن لتلاميذه ولبطرس أنه يسبقكم إلى الجليل، هناك ترونه كما قال لكم". لقد جاءت النسوة يملأ الحزن قلبهن، لكن قيامة السيد حولته إلى فرح، وأعطتهن إمكانية الكرازة بالقيامة لينطلق الكل نحو الجليل يلتقي بالقائم من الأموات حسب وعوده.*
*رابعًا: جاءت الدعوة أن يلتقي الكل به في "الجليل"، التي تعني "العبور". فإن كان السيد قام من بين الأموات إنما ليعبر بنا من الموت إلى الحياة، ومن الألم إلى مجد القيامة، ومن إنساننا القديم إلى الحياة الجديدة التي صارت لنا فيه. ويرى القديس أغسطينوس[383] أن الجليل وهي تعني "العبور"، تعني عبور التلاميذ إلى الأمم للكرازة بينهم بعد أن فتح لهم الطريق، بقوله "ها أنا أسبقكم إلى الجليل".*
*

* 
*

* 
*من هو اول من ظهر له المسيح بعد قيامته ؟ متي 28 و مرقس 16 و لوقا 24 و يوحنا 20 و 1كو 15: 5*
*

* 
*الشبهة * 
*

* 
*أول من ظهر له المسيح (بعد قيامته)*
*ـ بطرس: الرِّسَالَةُ الأُولَى إِلَى مُؤْمِنِي كُورِنْثُوسَ : » 3فَالْوَاقِعُ أَنِّي سَلَّمْتُكُمْ، فِي أَوَّلِ الأَمْرِ، مَا كُنْتُ قَدْ تَسَلَّمْتُهُ، وَهُوَ أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ مَاتَ مِنْ أَجْلِ خَطَايَانَا وَفْقاً لِمَا فِي الْكِتَابِ، 4وَأَنَّهُ دُفِنَ، وَأَنَّهُ قَامَ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ وَفْقاً لِمَا فِي الْكِتَابِ، 5وَأَنَّهُ ظَهَرَ لِبُطْرُسَ، ثُمَّ لِلاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ. 6وَبَعْدَ ذلِكَ ظَهَرَ لأَكْثَرَ مِنْ خَمْسِ مِئَةِ أَخٍ مَعاً مَازَالَ مُعْظَمُهُمْ حَيّاً، فِي حِينِ رَقَدَ الآخَرُونَ. 7ثُمَّ ظَهَرَ لِيَعْقُوبَ، وَبَعْدَ ذلِكَ لِلرُّسُلِ جَمِيعاً. 8وَآخِرَ الْجَمِيعِ، ظَهَرَ لِي أَنَا أَيْضاً، وَكَأَنِّي طِفْلٌ وُلِدَ فِي غَيْرِ أَوَانِهِ! «.*
*ـ مريم المجدلية: * 
*مرقس 16: 9 » وَبَعْدَمَا قَامَ يَسُوعُ بَاكِراً فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَوَّلِ مِنَ الأُسْبُوعِ، ظَهَرَ أَوَّلاً لِمَرْيَمَ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةِ الَّتِي كَانَ قَدْ طَرَدَ مِنْهَا سَبْعَةَ شَيَاطِينَ. 10فَذَهَبَتْ وَبَشَّرَتِ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا مَعَهُ، «.* 
*ـ مريم المجدلية ومريم الأخرى: * 
*متّى 28 : 8 » فَانْطَلَقَتِ الْمَرْأَتَانِ مِنَ الْقَبْرِ مُسْرِعَتَيْنِ.. 9وَفِيمَا هُمَا مُنْطَلِقَتَانِ لِتُبَشِّرَا التَّلاَمِيذَ، إِذَا يَسُوعُ نَفْسُهُ قَدِ الْتَقَاهُمَا وَقَالَ: «سَلاَمٌ!» فَتَقَدَّمَتَا وَأَمْسَكَتَا بِقَدَمَيْهِ، وَسَجَدَتَا لَهُ. 10فَقَالَ لَهُمَا يَسُوعُ: «لاَ تَخَافَا! «.*
*ـ تلميذان بالطريق: * 
*لوقا 24: » يسوع يظهر لتلميذين : 13وَكَانَ اثْنَانِ مِنْهُمْ مُنْطَلِقَيْنِ فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ .. 15وَبَيْنَمَا هُمَا يَتَحَدَّثَانِ وَيَتَبَاحَثَانِ، إِذَا يَسُوعُ نَفْسُهُ قَدِ اقْتَرَبَ إِلَيْهِمَا وَسَارَ مَعَهُمَا. 16وَلكِنَّ أَعْيُنَهُمَا حُجِبَتْ عَنْ مَعْرِفَتِهِ.. فَالْيَوْمَ هُوَ الْيَوْمُ الثَّالِثُ مُنْذُ حُدُوثِ ذلِكَ. . * 
*

* 
*الرد * 
*

* 
*التبس الامر علي المشكك لانه يقراء الكتاب المقدس بعين الباحث عن شبهة ولكن الحقيقه لا يوجد اي تناقش لان الاناجيل كملت بعضها بعضا في ترتيب ظهورات رب المجد وما تكلم عنه مبشر باختصار شرحه المبشر الاخر بطريقه تكميلية رائعه * 
*ومبدا هام وهم ما اختصره مبشر هذا لا يعني انه لم يحدث ولكن هو فقط اختصره ولم يذكره * 
*اما عن الترتيب ظهور رب المجد في اول يوم فقد ذكره مرقس البشير باختصار ولكن بترتيب ولهذا اختصره المشكك ولم يكمل كلام مرقس البشير * 
*انجيل مرقس 16*
*16: 9 و بعدما قام باكرا في اول الاسبوع ظهر اولا لمريم المجدلية التي كان قد اخرج منها سبعة شياطين * 
*16: 10 فذهبت هذه و اخبرت الذين كانوا معه و هم ينوحون و يبكون * 
*16: 11 فلما سمع اولئك انه حي و قد نظرته لم يصدقوا * 
*16: 12 و بعد ذلك ظهر بهيئة اخرى لاثنين منهم و هما يمشيان منطلقين الى البرية * 
*16: 13 و ذهب هذان و اخبرا الباقين فلم يصدقوا و لا هذين * 
*16: 14 اخيرا ظهر للاحد عشر و هم متكئون و وبخ عدم ايمانهم و قساوة قلوبهم لانهم لم يصدقوا الذين نظروه قد قام * 
*اذا نحن متاكدون ان اول من ظهر له رب المجد هي مريم المجدلية وهذا لم ينكره اي مبشر اخر ولم يقل اي منهم ان اول من ظهر له رب المجد شخص اخر * 
*وكل مبشر ركز علي موقف معين مهم لانهم ليسوا بمؤرخين ولكنهم يكتبون لاهداف روحية * 
*ويغفل المشكك الكلام عن يوحنا البشير الذي اشار ايضا الي ان اول ظهور هو لمريم المجدلية بل ويشرح بتفصيل الظهور * 
*يوحنا 20: 10- 18*
*20: 10 فمضى التلميذان ايضا الى موضعهما * 
*20: 11 اما مريم فكانت واقفة عند القبر خارجا تبكي و فيما هي تبكي انحنت الى القبر * 
*20: 12 فنظرت ملاكين بثياب بيض جالسين واحدا عند الراس و الاخر عند الرجلين حيث كان جسد يسوع موضوعا * 
*20: 13 فقالا لها يا امراة لماذا تبكين قالت لهما انهم اخذوا سيدي و لست اعلم اين وضعوه * 
*20: 14 و لما قالت هذا التفتت الى الوراء فنظرت يسوع واقفا و لم تعلم انه يسوع * 
*20: 15 قال لها يسوع يا امراة لماذا تبكين من تطلبين فظنت تلك انه البستاني فقالت له يا سيد ان كنت انت قد حملته فقل لي اين وضعته و انا اخذه * 
*20: 16 قال لها يسوع يا مريم فالتفتت تلك و قالت له ربوني الذي تفسيره يا معلم* 
*

* 
*اما متي البشير يخبر بموضوع المريمات باختصار فيتكلم عن ثاني ظهور للمسيح وهو الي المريمتين * 
*انجيل متي 28*
*8 فَخَرَجَتَا سَرِيعًا مِنَ الْقَبْرِ بِخَوْفٍ وَفَرَحٍ عَظِيمٍ، رَاكِضَتَيْنِ لِتُخْبِرَا تَلاَمِيذَهُ.
9 وَفِيمَا هُمَا مُنْطَلِقَتَانِ لِتُخْبِرَا تَلاَمِيذَهُ إِذَا يَسُوعُ لاَقَاهُمَا وَقَالَ: «سَلاَمٌ لَكُمَا». فَتَقَدَّمَتَا وَأَمْسَكَتَا بِقَدَمَيْهِ وَسَجَدَتَا لَهُ.
10 فَقَالَ لَهُمَا يَسُوعُ: «لاَ تَخَافَا. اِذْهَبَا قُولاَ لإِخْوَتِي أَنْ يَذْهَبُوا إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ، وَهُنَاكَ يَرَوْنَنِي».*
*وهو لم يقل انه اول ظهور ولهذا فهو لا يعارض كلام مرقس البشير ويوحنا الحبيب*
*اما لوقا البشير فيختصر الظهور الاول للمجدليه والثاني للمريمتين ولكن يبدا من اخبارهما للتلاميذ فانطلاق التلاميذ الي القبر وظهوره لبطرس * 
*انجيل لوقا * 
*24: 10 و كانت مريم المجدلية و يونا و مريم ام يعقوب و الباقيات معهن اللواتي قلن هذا للرسل * 
*24: 11 فتراءى كلامهن لهم كالهذيان و لم يصدقوهن * 
*24: 12 فقام بطرس و ركض الى القبر فانحنى و نظر الاكفان موضوعة وحدها فمضى متعجبا في نفسه مما كان * 
*ويكمل بقية قصة ظهوره لبطرس بعد قصة تلميذي عمواس ولكنه يوضح انه ظهر لبطرس قبلهما * 
*انجيل لوقا * 
*24: 33 فقاما في تلك الساعة و رجعا الى اورشليم و وجدا الاحد عشر مجتمعين هم و الذين معهم * 
*24: 34 و هم يقولون ان الرب قام بالحقيقة و ظهر لسمعان * 
*24: 35 و اما هما فكانا يخبران بما حدث في الطريق و كيف عرفاه عند كسر الخبز* 
*مع ملاحظة ايضا لوقا لم يقل ان اول ظهور هو لسمعان * 
*وايضا معلمنا بولس لم يقل ان اول ظهور هو لبطرس ولكن هو ولوقا بدؤا من ظهورات رب المجد للرجال لان اول ظهورين كان للمريمات المجدليه اولا ثم المريمات ثانية * 
*كورنثوس الاولي 15: 5 * 
*15: 5 و انه ظهر لصفا ثم للاثني عشر*
*اما تلميذي عمواس لم يختلف فيهما احد انه ليس اول ظهور * 
*فحتي انجيل لوقا الذي استشهد به المشكك وضح انه كان يوجد ظهورات للرب قبل تلميذي عمواس في العدد * 
*انجيل لوقا * 
*24: 33 فقاما في تلك الساعة و رجعا الى اورشليم و وجدا الاحد عشر مجتمعين هم و الذين معهم * 
*24: 34 و هم يقولون ان الرب قام بالحقيقة و ظهر لسمعان * 
*24: 35 و اما هما فكانا يخبران بما حدث في الطريق و كيف عرفاه عند كسر الخبز* 
*اذا لوقا البشير يؤكد ان ظهوره لتلميذي عمواس كان بعد ظهورات اخري*
*وهذا ما اكده مرقس البشير ايضا * 
*مرقس 16*
*16: 11 فلما سمع اولئك انه حي و قد نظرته لم يصدقوا*
*16: 12 و بعد ذلك ظهر بهيئة اخرى لاثنين منهم و هما يمشيان منطلقين الى البرية * 
*16: 13 و ذهب هذان و اخبرا الباقين فلم يصدقوا و لا هذين*
*

* 
*اذا تاكدنا ان الاناجيل لا تناقض بينها ولم يقل متي البشير مثلا انه ظهر لبطرس اولا ولوقا انه ظهر لتلميذي عمواس اولا هذا لم يكتب علي الاطلاق ولكن كل منهم غطي بعض الظهورات وكلهم معا تكلموا عن الظهورات بطريقه تكميلية رائعة * 
*

* 
*واقدم شرح ابونا انطونيوس فكري * 
*1- بالنسبة للأناجيل الأربعة إتفقوا على أن النساء سبقن الرسل في معرفة حقيقة القيامة، بل صرن كارزات بالقيامة للرسل أنفسهم. والأربعة بشائر تذكر إسم المجدلية كشاهد للقيامة ولأنها رأت المسيح وصارت كارزة. وهي التي كان بها سبعة شياطين. وهذا هو هدف الأناجيل الأربعة أن كل خاطئ بقوة القيامة قادر أن يتحول لكارز رأى المسيح. ونلاحظ أن المرأة في العهد القديم كانت هي سبب سقوط آدم. والآن صارت المرأة بعد القيامة كارزة وشاهدة للقيامة. هذا التحول العجيب هو الخلاص، وهذه هي بشارة الأناجيل المفرحة. * 
*2- أمّا بولس فعلى عادة الناموس ذكر صفا أولاً ثم الرسل ثم 500 أخ ثم بولس نفسه. فصفا (بطرس) ويعقوب من الأعمدة (غل9:2). ثم الرسل وهم الذين ائتمنهم المسيح على الكرازة والـ500 أخ هم عدد من الشهود لا يشك أحد في أنهم كلهم كانوا في وهموإذا لم يرى الكل حقيقة القيامة فقد رآها بولس وهذا ما قصده بولس تأكيد حقيقة القيامة بشهود عاينوا القيامة. وكعادة اليهود فهم يعتمدون شهادة الرجال. والناموس يحدد أن تكون الشهادة على فم أكثر من شاهد (عد30:35 + تث15:19) لذلك لم يرد في كلمات بولس الرسول ذكر للنساء.*
*ملحوظة:- في هذه الظهورات كان يسوع بإرادته يظهر ذاته، وإن لم يظهر ذاته لا يراه أحد وظهوره هذا يعنى أنه يعلن ذاته. * 
*

* 
*ترتيب الأحداث*
*هناك صعوبة في ترتيب الأحداث، لأن كل إنجيل اٍنفرد بذكر بعض الأحداث دون الأخرى، والصعوبة لا تتصل بحقيقة القيامة ولكن في ترتيب الأحداث. ونجد هنا محاولة متواضعة لترتيب الأحداث تظهر التكامل في روايات الإنجيليين الأربعة. والصعوبة تنشأ لو تصورنا أن الأحداث كلها حدثت في وقت واحد. ولكن:-*
*1- الأحداث لم تحدث كلها في وقت واحد.*
*2- نفس الحدث يراه كل إنجيلي ويرويه بطريقة مختلفة، ولكن الحقيقة واحدة.*
*

* 
*هل ظهورات المسيح بعد القيامه تثبت انها فقط رؤيا وليست قيامة حقيقية ؟ لوقا 24: 23*
*

* 
*الشبهة * 
*

* 
*في لوقا 24: 23 يقول تلميذي عمواس ( و لما لم يجدن جسده اتين قائلات انهن راين منظر ملائكة قالوا انه حي ) وكلمة منظر هو جاء بمعني رؤيا*
*Vision*
*فهل قيامة المسيح هي فقط رؤيا وليست قيامة حقيقية ؟ * 
*

* 
*الرد*
*

* 
*الحقيقه هذه الشبهة لا اصل لها علي الاطلاق لان لوقا البشير نفسه وبقية المبشرين اكدو ا ان رب المجد قام بجسده الحقيقي المادي الملموس فهو يقول * 
*انجيل لوقا 24*
*24: 3 فدخلن و لم يجدن جسد الرب يسوع * 
*

* 
*وتلميذي عمواس المسيح كان يتمشي معهما بل وكسر لهم الخبز*
*انجيل لوقا 24 * 
*24: 30 فلما اتكا معهما اخذ خبزا و بارك و كسر و ناولهما * 
*

* 
*ومره اخري يؤكد انه ليس رؤيا ولا روحا بل جسد حقيقي * 
*انجيل لوقا 24*
*24: 36 و فيما هم يتكلمون بهذا وقف يسوع نفسه في وسطهم و قال لهم سلام لكم * 
*24: 37 فجزعوا و خافوا و ظنوا انهم نظروا روحا * 
*24: 38 فقال لهم ما بالكم مضطربين و لماذا تخطر افكار في قلوبكم * 
*24: 39 انظروا يدي و رجلي اني انا هو جسوني و انظروا فان الروح ليس له لحم و عظام كما ترون لي * 
*24: 40 و حين قال هذا اراهم يديه و رجليه * 
*24: 41 و بينما هم غير مصدقين من الفرح و متعجبين قال لهم اعندكم ههنا طعام * 
*24: 42 فناولوه جزءا من سمك مشوي و شيئا من شهد عسل * 
*24: 43 فاخذ و اكل قدامهم * 
*24: 44 و قال لهم هذا هو الكلام الذي كلمتكم به و انا بعد معكم انه لا بد ان يتم جميع ما هو مكتوب عني في ناموس موسى و الانبياء و المزامير * 
*

* 
*كل هذا يؤكد ان لوقا البشير متاكد ان المسيح قام بجسده المادي الحقيقي لانه شاهد عيان وهو احد تلميذي عمواس*
*وبقية المبشرين ايضا اكدوا ذلك * 
*انجيل متي 28*
* 28: 9 و فيما هما منطلقتان لتخبرا تلاميذه اذا يسوع لاقاهما و قال سلام لكما فتقدمتا و امسكتا بقدميه و سجدتا له * 
*28: 10 فقال لهما يسوع لا تخافا اذهبا قولا لاخوتي ان يذهبوا الى الجليل و هناك يرونني* 
*
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 فبراير 2012)

*
* 
*وايضا * 
*28: 17 و لما راوه سجدوا له و لكن بعضهم شكوا * 
*

* 
*انجيل مرقس 16*
*16: 14 اخيرا ظهر للاحد عشر و هم متكئون و وبخ عدم ايمانهم و قساوة قلوبهم لانهم لم يصدقوا الذين نظروه قد قام * 
*

* 
*انجيل يوحنا 20*
*20:  19 و لما كانت عشية ذلك اليوم و هو اول الاسبوع و كانت الابواب مغلقة حيث  كان التلاميذ مجتمعين لسبب الخوف من اليهود جاء يسوع و وقف في الوسط و قال  لهم سلام لكم * 
*20: 20 و لما قال هذا اراهم يديه و جنبه ففرح التلاميذ اذ راوا الرب * 
*

* 
*وايضا*
*انجيل يوحنا 20*
*20: 27 ثم قال لتوما هات اصبعك الى هنا و ابصر يدي و هات يدك و ضعها في جنبي و لا تكن غير مؤمن بل مؤمنا * 
*20: 28 اجاب توما و قال له ربي و الهي * 
*20: 29 قال له يسوع لانك رايتني يا توما امنت طوبى للذين امنوا و لم يروا * 
*

* 
*وايضا*
*انجيل يوحنا 21 * 
*21: 5 فقال لهم يسوع يا غلمان العل عندكم اداما اجابوه لا * 
*21: 6 فقال لهم القوا الشبكة الى جانب السفينة الايمن فتجدوا فالقوا و لم يعودوا يقدرون ان يجذبوها من كثرة السمك * 
*21:  7 فقال ذلك التلميذ الذي كان يسوع يحبه لبطرس هو الرب فلما سمع سمعان بطرس  انه الرب اتزر بثوبه لانه كان عريانا و القى نفسه في البحر * 
*21: 8 و اما التلاميذ الاخرون فجاءوا بالسفينة لانهم لم يكونوا بعيدين عن الارض الا نحو مئتي ذراع و هم يجرون شبكة السمك * 
*21: 9 فلما خرجوا الى الارض نظروا جمرا موضوعا و سمكا موضوعا عليه و خبزا * 
*21: 10 قال لهم يسوع قدموا من السمك الذي امسكتم الان * 
*21: 11 فصعد سمعان بطرس و جذب الشبكة الى الارض ممتلئة سمكا كبيرا مئة و ثلاثا و خمسين و مع هذه الكثرة لم تتخرق الشبكة * 
*21: 12 قال لهم يسوع هلموا تغدوا و لم يجسر احد من التلاميذ ان يساله من انت اذ كانوا يعلمون انه الرب * 
*

* 
*سفر اعمال الرسل 1*
*1: 3 الذين اراهم ايضا نفسه حيا ببراهين كثيرة بعدما تالم و هو يظهر لهم اربعين يوما و يتكلم عن الامور المختصة بملكوت الله * 
*

* 
*ايضا هناك فرق بين القيامة والظهور والرؤيا * 
*الرؤيا هي شخصيه لشخص لوحده يري رؤيا لشيئ غير مادي ولا يراه معه احد وهو يراه بروحه وليس بعينه المادية  * 
*والظهور  قد يكون فردي او جماعي لشيئ منظور ولكن قد يكون ظهور في شكل مادي مؤقت او  في هيئة روحية غير مادية تاخذ شكل مادي ولكن يري بالعين البشرية  * 
*اما القيامه فهو نفس الجسد المادي المرئي الذي رقد يكون قام بجسد حقيقي يراه شخص او اكثر وهو غير مؤقت ويري بالعين البشرية * 
*

* 
*اما عن كلام لوقا البشير الذي استشهد بهم المشكك فهو يتكلم عن رحلة المريمات الاولي وكما شرحت سابقا في ملف * 
*عدد مرات ذهاب مريم المجدلية الي القبر* 
*ان  في الرحلة الاولي لم تري المريمات المسيح ولكن رؤا الملائكة فقط وعندما  عادوا الي التلاميذ واخبروهم بكلام الملائكة لم يصدقوهم التلاميذ واعتقدوا  انها رؤيا وليس حقيقه وهذا اعتقاد خاطئ وبعد هذا غادر تلميذي عمواس في  طريقهما الي عمواس ولم يتابعوا رحلة المريمات الثانية مع بطرس ويوحنا عندما  ظهر لهم رب المجد اولا للمجدليه ثانيا للمريمتين ثم لبطرس فكلام تلميذي  عمواس فقط عن كلام الملائكه الذي لم يصدقون * 
* ولكن لوقا البشير كما وضحت من الاعداد السابقه اكد ان الرب قام بجسده المادي وراه التلاميذ ولمسوه * 
*وسياق كلام لوقا البشير ايضا يؤكد ذلك*
*انجيل لوقا*
*24: 1 ثم في اول الاسبوع اول الفجر اتين الى القبر حاملات الحنوط الذي اعددنه و معهن اناس * 
*وهنا لوقا البشير يؤكد نفس الوقت وهو اول الفجر اي مع اول شعاع للشمس والظلام باق * 
*ويشرح لنا نقطه اخري ان مريم المجدليه ( ويقول عنها من الجليل بدون اسم مريم في 23: 55 ) ومريم الاخري لم يكونا لوحدهما بل معهما اناس اخرين * 
*24: 2 فوجدن الحجر مدحرجا عن القبر * 
*كما اخبرنا البشيرين متي ومرقس انهما اثناء ذهابهم دحرج الملاك الحجر وعند وصولهما مع باقي الاناس كان الحجر دحرج * 
*24: 3 فدخلن و لم يجدن جسد الرب يسوع * 
*واخبرنا  متي البشير ومرقس البشير عن حوار مريم المجدليه ومريم ام يعقوب مع الملاك  الاول الجالس علي الحجر اما لوقا البشير فتكلم عن دخولهن القبر * 
*وهن لم يجدن الجسد * 
*24: 4 و فيما هن محتارات في ذلك اذا رجلان وقفا بهن بثياب براقة * 
*وهذا الرجل هو الملاك الثاني الذي هو داخل القبر الذي كان جالس عن موضع مكان راس جسد المسيح احد الملاكين في داخل القبر * 
*والثياب البراقه هي الحله البيضاء التي وصفها مرقس البشير*
*24: 5 و اذ كن خائفات و منكسات وجوههن الى الارض قالا لهن لماذا تطلبن الحي بين الاموات * 
*ويشرح لنا لوقا البشير تفاصيل كلامه لهن * 
*24: 6 ليس هو ههنا لكنه قام اذكرن كيف كلمكن و هو بعد في الجليل * 
*24: 7 قائلا انه ينبغي ان يسلم ابن الانسان في ايدي اناس خطاة و يصلب و في اليوم الثالث يقوم * 
*24: 8 فتذكرن كلامه * 
*24: 9 و رجعن من القبر و اخبرن الاحد عشر و جميع الباقين بهذا كله * 
*24: 10 و كانت مريم المجدلية و يونا و مريم ام يعقوب و الباقيات معهن اللواتي قلن هذا للرسل * 
*وهي  الرجوع من الرحله الاوله وهن مضطربات ولم يقلن اي شيئ لاي احد في الطريق  ولكن لما رجعن الي العليه قلن للرسل ما قاله لهن الملاك عن ان يسوع قام  ولكن حتي هذه اللحظه من الرحله الاولي لم يري يسوع احد * 
*24: 11 فتراءى كلامهن لهم كالهذيان و لم يصدقوهن * 
*وفي  البدايه الذين سمعوا بانه قام وجسده غير موجود لم يصدقوا النسوه لانه امر  لا يصدق بسهوله رغم ان المسيح سبق واخبرهم بذلك ولكنه كان يعرف ضعف ايمانهم  ولهذا احتاج التلاميذ ان يتاكدوا بانفسهم * 
*24: 12 فقام بطرس و ركض الى القبر فانحنى و نظر الاكفان موضوعة وحدها فمضى متعجبا في نفسه مما كان * 
*وهنا  يخبرنا ان بطرس هو من اوائل من ذهبوا في الرحله الثانيه ولان المريمات  وبخاصه مريم المجدليه رجعت ولكنها لم تكن تستطيع ان تلاحقه في نفس السرعه  لانه ذهب راكضا * 
*وعند  وصوله رائ كما اخبرته النسوه وكما اخبرنا كل الاناجيل انه قام وفقط  الاكفان موضوعه وحدها فلم ياخذ احد جسده لان لو احد فعل ذلك لكان اخذه  بالاكفان * 
*24: 13 و اذا اثنان منهم كانا منطلقين في ذلك اليوم الى قرية بعيدة عن اورشليم ستين غلوة اسمها عمواس * 
*وهنا  يبدا يتكلم عن رد فعل اخر بان بعض التلاميذ اضطربوا فلم يذهبوا الي القبر  بل قرروا الخروج من اورشليم الي عمواس وهما لما قابلوا يسوع في الطريق بدؤا  يخبرانه بما حدث وما سمعوه * 
*24: 19 فقال لهما و ما هي فقالا المختصة بيسوع الناصري الذي كان انسانا نبيا مقتدرا في الفعل و القول امام الله و جميع الشعب * 
*24: 20 كيف اسلمه رؤساء الكهنة و حكامنا لقضاء الموت و صلبوه * 
*24: 21 و نحن كنا نرجو انه هو المزمع ان يفدي اسرائيل و لكن مع هذا كله اليوم له ثلاثة ايام منذ حدث ذلك * 
*24: 22 بل بعض النساء منا حيرننا اذ كن باكرا عند القبر * 
*فيكد نفس ماقيل حتي الان ان مريم المجدليه ومريم ام يعقوب مع نسوه اخرين ذهبن باكرا الي القبر*
*24: 23 و لما لم يجدن جسده اتين قائلات انهن راين منظر ملائكة قالوا انه حي * 
*وفي  الرحله الاولي لم يرون جسده ولكن تكلمن مع الملائكه لانهن تكلمن مع اكثر  من ملاك الاول الذي علي الحجر والثاني عند موضوع الراس والثالث لم يتكلم  ولكن كان جالس عند موضوع القدمين والملائكه اخبروا بانه قام * 
* وقد شرح لنا ابونا انطونيوس فكري جسد رب المجد بمراحله * 
*المسيح ظهر بعدة هيئات*
*1- ما قبل التجسد:- ظهر المسيح عدة مرات لأشخاص في العهد القديم مثل إبراهيم (تك 1:18، 2) وليشوع (يش 13:5-15 +يش2:6). وهذا الظهور هو مجرد ظهور فقط، أي لم يكن للرب جسد حقيقي مثلنا.*
*2- التجسد:- نقول في قانون الإيمان عن المسيح أنه تجسد وتأنس أي صار مثلنا، وشابهنا في كل شئ، جاع وعطش وتألم وبكي. كان هذا في أثناء حياة المسيح علي الأرض قبل صلبه وموته. وكان هو "الله ظهر في الجسد" (1تي16:3). في فترة التجسد هذه كان المسيح الإبن قد أخلي ذاته أخذاً صورة عبد صائراً في شبه الناس (في7:2) ولكن بدون خطية.  وفي فترة وجوده بالجسد كان ظاهراً لكل إنسان، ظاهراً بجسده الذي يشبه  جسدنا، يستطيع أي إنسان أن يراه ويلمسه، إلاّ في الأوقات التي كان يريد هو  أن يختفي فيها (يو59:8 + لو29:4، 30) أو يظهر مجده (التجلي).*
*3- ما بعد القيامة وقبل الصعود:- صار الوضع معكوساً. لقد صار المسيح مختفياً بجسده إلاّ في الأوقات التي يريد أن يظهر فيها بتنازل منه. فالمسيح قام بجسد ممجد لا يستطيع أحد من البشر أن يعاينه ويتطلع إليه. ولكن في هذه الفترة لم يظهر مجد المسيح، لم يظهر هذا المجد ولكن لم يكن كل إنسان قادراً أن يرى المسيح وذلك بسبب خطايا البشر. كان هناك شروط ليرى أحد المسيح. ما عاد أحد يستطيع أن يراه إلاّ بالقدر الذي يسمح به هو. فالخطية جعلت إمكانياتنا الجسدية ضعيفة. وهذا ما نفهمه من قول الله "لا يراني الإنسان ويعيش" (خر20:33).  في هذه المرحلة بعد القيامة كان لابد أن تتوافر شروط فيمن يراه وهذه  الشروط هي الإيمان والمحبة والقداسة والرجاء وهذا ليكون للشخص بصيرة روحية  يراه بها، وما يساعد علي وجود هذه البصيرة التناول من جسد الرب ودمه كما  حدث مع تلميذي عمواس، وهذه البصيرة تعطي أن نعرفه لا كشخص عادى، بل كإله،  كما صرخ توما "ربي والهي" وهناك درجات لرؤية المسيح فيما بعد القيامة.*
*1) لا يرُى       2) يراه أحد ولا يعرفه  3) يراه أحد ويعرفه     * 
*فالمرات التي ظهر فيها المسيح لتلاميذه كانت قليلة وبقية الوقت كان لا يراه أحد. وتلميذي عمواس رأوه ولم يعرفوه وبعد كسر الخبز عرفوه، والمجدلية رأته ولم تعرفه ثم عرفته. * 
*فالفرق  بين ما قبل الصليب وما بعد القيامة، أنه قبل الصليب كان يمكن لكل إنسان أن  يراه، وكان يمكنه الإختفاء ليس خوفاً إنما ليكمل رسالته. أما بعد القيامة فكان مختفياً عادة لا يظهر إلاّ في بعض الأوقات وبشروط.*
*1-    ما بعد الصعود:- نقول في قانون الإيمان "وقام من بين الأموات وصعد إلى السموات وجلس عن يمين أبيه والآب قطعاً ليس له يمين ولا يسار فهو غير محدود. ولكن المقصود باليمين القوه والمجد.  أي أن المسيح بجسده صار له صورة المجد الذي لأبيه والذي كان له من قبل  بلاهوته، ما كان بلاهوته من قبل صار له بناسوته الآن، وهذه كانت طلبة  المسيح في (يو 17: 5 ). هذا ما جعل يوحنا يسقط أمامه كميت إذ رآه في مجده (رؤ16:1، 17). حين نقول جلس عن يمين أبيه فهذه عكس أخلى ذاته. لذلك قيل عند صعوده أن سحابه قد حجبته (أع9:1) لأن التلاميذ ما كانوا قادرين على معاينة هذا المجد.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 فبراير 2012)

*هل ظهور واختفاء المسيح بعد القيامة ينكر قيامته بجسده الحقيقي ؟ لوقا 24: 31 و متي 28 ومرقس 16 ويوحنا 21 و 1كورنثوس 15*
*

* 
*الشبهة * 
*

* 
*يقول لوقا 24: 31 فانفتحت اعينهما و عرفاه ثم اختفى عنهما  * 
*فلو كان جسده حقيقي كيف يظهر فجاه ويختفي فجأه * 
*

* 
*الرد*
*

* 
*اثبت في ملف * 
*هل ظهورات المسيح بعد القيامة رؤيا ام جسد حقيقي*
*ان المسيح قام بجسد حقيقي مادي محسوس وملموس منظور به عظام ولحم واثار الجروح والمسامير لازالت  ظاهره به * 
* انجيل لوقا 24*
*24: 36 و فيما هم يتكلمون بهذا وقف يسوع نفسه في وسطهم و قال لهم سلام لكم * 
*24: 37 فجزعوا و خافوا و ظنوا انهم نظروا روحا * 
*24: 38 فقال لهم ما بالكم مضطربين و لماذا تخطر افكار في قلوبكم * 
*24: 39 انظروا يدي و رجلي اني انا هو جسوني و انظروا فان الروح ليس له لحم و عظام كما ترون لي * 
*24: 40 و حين قال هذا اراهم يديه و رجليه * 
*24: 41 و بينما هم غير مصدقين من الفرح و متعجبين قال لهم اعندكم ههنا طعام * 
*24: 42 فناولوه جزءا من سمك مشوي و شيئا من شهد عسل * 
*24: 43 فاخذ و اكل قدامهم*
*

* 
*وشهد علي قيامته تلاميذه والمجدليه واخرون كثيرون منهم 500 اخ دفعه واحده * 
*رسالة بولس الرسول الاولي الي أهل كورنثوس 15*
*15: 6 و بعد ذلك ظهر دفعة واحدة لاكثر من خمس مئة اخ اكثرهم باق الى الان و لكن بعضهم قد رقدوا * 
*

* 
*وشبهة المشكك سببها عدم فهم طبيعة جسد المسيح بعد القيامة وقبل الصعود لان جسد المسيح بعد القيامة وقبل الصعود هو جسد حقيقي ممجد له سلطان علي المادة وعلي اي قيود فهو يتحكم في الماده بسلطانة ويقدر يخترق الابواب المغلقة ويقدر ان يتحكم بان هذا الجسد يظهر ويختفي ويظهر لمن يريد فقط لقد صار المسيح مختفياً بجسده إلاّ في الأوقات التي يريد أن يظهر فيها بتنازل منه. فالمسيح قام بجسد ممجد لا يستطيع أحد من البشر أن يعاينه ويتطلع إليه. ولكن في هذه الفترة لم يظهر مجد المسيح، لم يظهر هذا المجد ولكن لم يكن كل إنسان قادراً أن يرى المسيح وذلك بسبب خطايا البشر. كان هناك شروط ليرى أحد المسيح. ما عاد أحد يستطيع أن يراه إلاّ بالقدر الذي يسمح به هو. فالخطية جعلت إمكانياتنا الجسدية ضعيفة. وهذا ما نفهمه من قول الله "لا يراني الإنسان ويعيش" (خر20:33) فهو يعد القيامه بعد ان دفع ثمن الخطيه لايستطيع كل البشر ان يروه ولكن هو يظهر لمن يعطي لهم ان يتحملوا ظهوره. في هذه المرحلة بعد القيامة كان لابد أن تتوافر شروط فيمن يراه وهذه الشروط هي الإيمان والمحبة والقداسة والرجاء وهذا ليكون للشخص بصيرة روحية يراه بها، وما يساعد علي وجود هذه البصيرة التناول من جسد الرب ودمه كما حدث مع كل تلاميذه و تلميذي عمواس، وهذه البصيرة تعطي أن نعرفه لا كشخص عادى، بل كإله، كما صرخ توما "ربي والهي" ولكن هذا لا ينفي بل يؤكد انه جسد حقيقي ولكن ممجد اكثر من الحالة الاولي وظهوره واختفاؤه بهذا الجسد الحقيقي هذا يؤكد ان له سلطان علي المادة وان هذا الجسد له صلاحيات اكثر ولكن هذه الصلاحيات لم تلغي كينونته المادية * 
*فاذا كان المسيح في ايام جسده قبل القيامه بلمسه منه كان يجعل المفلوج يقف ويحمل سريره*
*إنجيل لوقا 5: 24*
*
* 
*وَلكِنْ 			لِكَيْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ لابْنِ 			الإِنْسَانِ سُلْطَانًا عَلَى الأَرْضِ 			أَنْ يَغْفِرَ الْخَطَايَا»، 			قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ: 			«لَكَ 			أَقُولُ: 			قُمْ 			وَاحْمِلْ فِرَاشَكَ وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى 			بَيْتِكَ!».*
*

* 
*وغيره كثيرين * 
* سفر أعمال الرسل 8: 7*
*
* 
*لأَنَّ 			كَثِيرِينَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ بِهِمْ 			أَرْوَاحٌ نَجِسَةٌ كَانَتْ تَخْرُجُ 			صَارِخَةً بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ. 			وَكَثِيرُونَ 			مِنَ الْمَفْلُوجِينَ 			وَالْعُرْجِ شُفُوا.*
*

* 
*وذو اليد اليابسه يعود صحيحا * 
*انجيل لوقا 6*
*10 ثُمَّ نَظَرَ حَوْلَهُ إِلَى جَمِيعِهِمْ وَقَالَ لِلرَّجُلِ: «مُدَّ يَدَكَ». فَفَعَلَ هكَذَا. فَعَادَتْ يَدُهُ صَحِيحَةً كَالأُخْرَى.*
*

* 
*وهذا ضد الطبيعه الماديه لمرضه لان المفاصل تصلبت والعضلات تيبست فلماذا نرفض ان بعد قيامته بهذا الجسد الممجد بان هذا الجسد يظهر ويختفي حسب ارادته ويظهر لمن يشاء فقط * 
*وان كان المسيح اكثر من مره اختفي بجسده قبل القيامة * 
*إنجيل يوحنا 8: 59*
*
* 
*فَرَفَعُوا 			حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ. 			أَمَّا 			يَسُوعُ فَاخْتَفَى 			وَخَرَجَ مِنَ الْهَيْكَلِ مُجْتَازًا 			فِي وَسْطِهِمْ وَمَضَى هكَذَا.*
*

* 
*إنجيل يوحنا 12: 36*
*
* 
*مَا 			دَامَ لَكُمُ النُّورُ آمِنُوا بِالنُّورِ 			لِتَصِيرُوا أَبْنَاءَ النُّورِ». 			تَكَلَّمَ 			يَسُوعُ بِهذَا ثُمَّ مَضَى وَاخْتَفَى 			عَنْهُمْ.*
* 

* 
*وان كان اعطي لتلاميذه هذه الموهبة وهم لازالوا بجسدهم * 
*سفر اعمال الرسل 8*
*8: 39 و لما صعدا من الماء خطف روح الرب فيلبس فلم يبصره الخصي ايضا و ذهب في طريقه فرحا * 
*8: 40 و اما فيلبس فوجد في اشدود و بينما هو مجتاز كان يبشر جميع المدن حتى جاء الى قيصرية * 
*

* 
*بل ايليا ايضا في العهد القديم كان يحمله الروح ويختفي , فلماذا يرفض المشكك ان المسيح بجسده الممجد القائم من الاموات لا يستطيع ان يختفي ويظهر كما يشاء * 
*مع ملاحظة التدرج في جسد المسيح فهو بعد القيامة كان مادي ممجد بسلطان علي المادة ولكن وقت صعوده تحول الي الجسد النوراني الذي تكلم عنه الكتاب المقدس وبخاصه معلمنا بولس الرسول شرح باكثر تفصيل مرحلة تحول الجسد المادي الي النوراني بعد القيامة  * 
*رسالة بولس الرسول الأولي الي أهل كورنثوس 15*
* 15: 37 و الذي تزرعه لست تزرع الجسم الذي سوف يصير بل حبة مجردة ربما من حنطة او احد البواقي * 
*15: 38 و لكن الله يعطيها جسما كما اراد و لكل واحد من البزور جسمه * 
*15: 39 ليس كل جسد جسدا واحدا بل للناس جسد واحد و للبهائم جسد اخر و للسمك اخر و للطير اخر * 
*15: 40 و اجسام سماوية و اجسام ارضية لكن مجد السماويات شيء و مجد الارضيات اخر * 
*15: 41 مجد الشمس شيء و مجد القمر اخر و مجد النجوم اخر لان نجما يمتاز عن نجم في المجد * 
*15: 42 هكذا ايضا قيامة الاموات يزرع في فساد و يقام في عدم فساد * 
*15: 43 يزرع في هوان و يقام في مجد يزرع في ضعف و يقام في قوة * 
*15: 44 يزرع جسما حيوانيا و يقام جسما روحانيا يوجد جسم حيواني و يوجد جسم روحاني * 
*15: 45 هكذا مكتوب ايضا صار ادم الانسان الاول نفسا حية و ادم الاخير روحا محييا * 
*15: 46 لكن ليس الروحاني اولا بل الحيواني و بعد ذلك الروحاني * 
*15: 47 الانسان الاول من الارض ترابي الانسان الثاني الرب من السماء * 
*15: 48 كما هو الترابي هكذا الترابيون ايضا و كما هو السماوي هكذا السماويون ايضا * 
*15: 49 و كما لبسنا صورة الترابي سنلبس ايضا صورة السماوي * 
*15: 50 فاقول هذا ايها الاخوة ان لحما و دما لا يقدران ان يرثا ملكوت الله و لا يرث الفساد عدم الفساد * 
*15: 51 هوذا سر اقوله لكم لا نرقد كلنا و لكننا كلنا نتغير * 
*15: 52 في لحظة في طرفة عين عند البوق الاخير فانه سيبوق فيقام الاموات عديمي فساد و نحن نتغير * 
*15: 53 لان هذا الفاسد لا بد ان يلبس عدم فساد و هذا المائت يلبس عدم موت * 
*15: 54 و متى لبس هذا الفاسد عدم فساد و لبس هذا المائت عدم موت فحينئذ تصير الكلمة المكتوبة ابتلع الموت الى غلبة * 
*

* 
*وبالطبع ليتحول جسده الي الجسد النوراني يحتاج ان يكون جسده مادي اولا ليتحول نوراني فهذا يثبت سلطانه وان جسده حقيقي بعد القيامة ولكن له سلطان علي الماده*
*وشيئ اخر ان هذا السلطان يثبت انه تمم الفداء وبهذا كسر شوكة الموت وكسر قيود المادة التي تفني والجسد الذي يموت وبظهوره واختفاؤه اعلن ان هذا ما يمكن ان نناله بايماننا بفداؤه والمضي في درجات الايمان  حتي نصل الي النهاية ويتحول هذا الجسد الترابي الي صورة جسده السماوي النوراني * 
*

* 
*واخيرا المعني الروحي * 
*من تفسير ابونا تادرس يعقوب واقوال الاباء * 
* ربما عجزا عن معرفته، لأنه إذ قام حمل جسده نوعًا من المجد عن ذي قبل، لذا لم يستطيعا معرفته، كما حدث مع مريم المجدلية (يو 20: 14)، والتلاميذ على شاطئ البحيرة (يو 21: 4). وربما كان علة عجزهما عن معرفته ضعف إيمانهما وتباطؤهما في الفهم الروحي، أو بقصد إلهي حتى يكشف لهما السيد أسراره الإلهية وتحقيق النبوات فيه. "ابتدأ من موسى ومن جميع الأنبياء يفسر لهما الأمور المختصة به في جميع الكتب" [27]*
*v إذ صار له الجسد الروحي (ذات جسده المولود به من العذراء يحمل طبيعة جديدة تليق بالحياة السماوية) لا تمثل المسافات المكانية عائقًا لحلوله (بالجسد) أينما أراد، ولا يخضع جسده لنواميس الطبيعة بل للناموس الروحي والفائق للطبيعة. لذلك كما يقول مرقس أنه ظهر لهما "بهيئة أخرى" (مر 16: 12)، فلم يسمح لهما أن يعرفاه.*
*قيل: "أمسكت أعينهما عن معرفته"، حتى يعلنا حقًا مفاهيمهما المملوءة شكًا، فينكشف جرحهما ويتقبلا الشفاء، ولكي يعرفا أنه وإن كان ذات الجسد الذي تألم قام ثانية لكنه لم يعد منظورًا للكل، وإنما لمن يريدهم أن ينظروه. وأيضا لكي لا يتعجبا أنه لم يعد يسير وسط الناس (كما كان قبل القيامة)، مظهرًا أن تحوله لا يناسب البشرية بل ما هو إلهي، مقدمًا نفسه مثالاً للقيامة المقبلة حيث نصير سائرين كملائكة وأبناء الله.*
*الأب ثيؤفلاكتيوس*
*v بحق حجب إعلان نفسه عنهما بظهوره بهيئة لا يعرفونها؛ فعل هذا بخصوص الأعين الجسدية من أجل ما فعلاه هم بنفسيهما داخليًا بخصوص عين الذهن. فإنهما في الداخل وإن كانا قد أحبا لكنهما شكا. فإذ تحدثا عنه ظهر لهما، ولكنهما إذ شكا أخفى هيئته عنهما[934].*
*البابا غريغوريوس (الكبير)*
*إن كانت أعينهما قد أمسكت عن معرفته، لكنه تقدم بنفسه إليهما ليبدأ الحديث معهما، إذ سألهما: "ما هذا الكلام الذي تتطارحان به، وأنتما ماشيان عابسين؟" [17]. فإن كان السيد قد تألم وصلب فالموت لم يفصله عن تلاميذه، وإن كان قد قام فقيامته لم تبعد به عنهم. من أجلنا قد صلب ومات وقام لكي يقترب إلينا ويبادرنا بالحب، مشتاقًا أن يدخل معنا في حوار، لكي يقدم ذاته لنا، فنفتح أعيننا لمعاينته وقلوبنا لسكناه فينا.*
*على أي الأحوال، إن قصة لقاء السيد المسيح بتلميذي عمواس اللذين أُمسكت أعينهما عن معرفته هي قصة كل إنسان روحي، يرافقه الرب كل الطريق، ويقوده بنفسه، ويلهب قلبه، ويكشف له أسرار إنجيله، ويعلن له قيامته، ويفتح بصيرته لكي يعاينه ويفرح به.*
*يقول القديس أغسطينوس: [ليس غياب الله غيابًا. آمن به فيكون معك حتى وإن كنت لا تراه. فعندما اقترب الرب من الرسولين لم يكن لهما الإيمان... لم يصدقا أنه قام، أو أنه يمكن لأحد أن يقوم... لقد فقدا الإِيمان ولم يعد لهما رجاء... كانا يمشيان معه في الطريق. موتى مع الحيّ، أمواتًا مع الحياة. كانت "الحياة" تمشى معهما، غير أن قلبيهما لم يكونا ينبضان بالحياة.]*
*

* 
*لماذا لم يتعرف تلميذي عمواس ولا المجدليه المسيح ؟ مرقس 16: 12 ولوقا 24: 16 و 31 و يوحنا 20: 14*
*

* 
* الشبهة * 
*

* 
*في لوقا 24: 16 لكن امسكت اعينهما عن معرفته * 
*وفي يوحنا 20: 14 و لما قالت هذا التفتت الى الوراء فنظرت يسوع واقفا و لم تعلم انه يسوع * 
*فاذا كان قام المسيح بجسده الحقيقي كما يقال فكيف لم يتعرف عليه وكيف يغير هيئته كما  يقول مرقس 16: 12  وَبَعْدَ ذلِكَ ظَهَرَ بِهَيْئَةٍ أُخْرَى لاثْنَيْنِ مِنْهُمْ، وَهُمَا يَمْشِيَانِ مُنْطَلِقَيْنِ إِلَى الْبَرِّيَّةِ. * 
*

* 
*الرد*
* 

* 
*شرحت سابقا في ملف * 
*هل ظهور واختفاء المسيح بعد القيامه ينكر انه قام بجسده الحقيقي * 
*ان المسيح قام بنفس جسده ونفس هياته بما فيها ايضا من اثار المسامير وطعنة الحربه ولكن هذا الجسد الذي دفع ثمن الخطية وتمم الفداء قام كجسد ممجد له سلطان علي الماده ولا يستطيع احد ان يراه الا بشروط هي الإيمان والمحبة والقداسة والرجاء وهذا ليكون للشخص بصيرة روحية يراه بها، وما يساعد علي وجود هذه البصيرة التناول من جسد الرب ودمه كما حدث مع كل تلاميذه و تلميذي عمواس، وهذه البصيرة تعطي أن نعرفه لا كشخص عادى، بل كإله، كما صرخ توما "ربي والهي" فالمسيح قام بجسد ممجد لا يستطيع أحد من البشر أن يعاينه ويتطلع إليه. ولكن في هذه الفترة لم يظهر مجد المسيح، لم يظهر هذا المجد ولكن لم يكن كل إنسان قادراً أن يرى المسيح وذلك بسبب خطايا البشر. كان هناك شروط ليرى أحد المسيح. ما عاد أحد يستطيع أن يراه إلاّ بالقدر الذي يسمح به هو. فالخطية جعلت إمكانياتنا الجسدية ضعيفة. وهذا ما نفهمه من قول الله "لا يراني الإنسان ويعيش" (خر20:33) فهو يعد القيامه بعد ان دفع ثمن الخطيه لايستطيع كل البشر ان يروه ولكن هو يظهر لمن يعطي لهم ان يتحملوا ظهوره.*
*ومن هذا نفهم انه هو نفس الجسد الحقيقي ولكنه بسلطانه علي الماده قادر علي ان يكون اكثر قوه فلا توجد عليه اثار تعب او ضعف او ارهاق فلا يدركه من يعرفه من اول لحظه * 
*وايضا كما قلت هو يسمح لمن يراه ويعطيهم البصيره ان يتحملوا ان يروه وهو يعطي هذه العطيه بدرجات حسب مشيئته وحسب ايمان الشخص الذي هو امامه ولهذا بطرس عرفه مباشره ومريم المجدليه ومريم الاخري في ظهوره الثاني لها عرفوه مباشره والتلاميذ في العلية الاحد مساء عرفوه مباشره وبعدها في الجليل وايضا عند بحيرة طبرية وفي اورشليم قبيل صعوده والخمسمائة اخ ويعقوب كل هؤلاء عرفوه مباشره * 
*اما مريم المجدليه في المره الاولي وتلميذي عمواس فكان عندهم مشكله ايمانية اضعفت بصيرتهم الروحيه فلم يدركوه وهذا التي ساشرحها هنا * 
*انجيل يوحنا 20*
*يبدا يوحنا الحبيب في شرح تفاصيل زيارة مريم المجدليه للمره الثانيه * 
*20: 1 و في اول الاسبوع جاءت مريم المجدلية الى القبر باكرا و الظلام باق فنظرت الحجر مرفوعا عن القبر*
*وهذه هي الزياره الاولي ثم تبعتها زيارة ثانية بعد نص ساعه ولكن الملاحظ ان في وقت باكر يكون النور غير كافي فلو راي انسان اخر لا يستطيع ان يميزه بسبب قلة النور وهذه المنطقه بستان شجره كثيف ايضا وكل هذه عوامل تؤثر علي البصر وهذا هو العامل الاول*
*وكما رأينا يوحنا الحبيب في هذا المشهد يشرح موقف انسان يحتاج تصحيح الله لموقفه وهي المجدليه مثلما فعل قبل ذلك وايضا بعد ذلك في موقف توما * 
*20: 12 فنظرت ملاكين بثياب بيض جالسين واحدا عند الراس و الاخر عند الرجلين حيث كان جسد يسوع موضوعا * 
*وهنا في المره الثانيه يشرح ان مريم المجدليه رغم ان المره الاولي سمعت من الملاك الجالس علي الحجر وايضا الملاك الجالس عند الراس هي مره ثانيه لا تصدق اعينها واذانها وتدخل مره ثانيه وهنا نري سبب ثاني مهم لعدم تميزها للرب يسوع بالاضافه الي ضعف الرؤيا بسبب قلة النور ايضا ضعف البصيره الروحيه بسبب عدم الايمان ورفض تصديق الملائكة * 
*20: 13 فقالا لها يا امراة لماذا تبكين قالت لهما انهم اخذوا سيدي و لست اعلم اين وضعوه * 
*وهي في اسلوب غير مصدق لكلام الملاكين سابقا تقول انهم اخذوه رغم انها اخبرت بطرس من قليل عن موضوع انه غير موجود في القبر * 
*ونلاحظ ان الملاك لم يجيب علي سؤال المجدليه لانه سبق فاخبرها الرد المكلف به وهو انه ليس هو ههنا ولكنه قام فهي بعدم تصديقه لايحتاج ان يكرر مره اخري وهنا سبب ثالث وهو خيبة الامل * 
*20: 14 و لما قالت هذا التفتت الى الوراء فنظرت يسوع واقفا و لم تعلم انه يسوع * 
*وهذا اول ظهر للسيد المسيح كما اخبرنا مرقس البشير ولكن بسبب عدم تصديقها لقيامته لم تنفتح بصيرتها وتعرف انه هو يسوع . ومن العدد نفهم انه يتكلم من علي بعد وهذا سبب رابع لانها لم تميزه من اول نظره * 
*20: 15 قال لها يسوع يا امراة لماذا تبكين من تطلبين فظنت تلك انه البستاني فقالت له يا سيد ان كنت انت قد حملته فقل لي اين وضعته و انا اخذه * 
*وتكرر نفس الكلام التي سالته للملاك رغم انها سمعت من الملاك سابقا انه قام وتصر ان احدهم حمل جسد المسيح رغم ان اخر مثل يوحنا رائي الاكفان فصدق مباشره بانه قام . ومريم المجدليه كعادة النساء في هذا الوقت لا تنظر الي الرجال الغرباء فهي سمعت شخص من مسافه يكلمها فالتفتت ولكنها لم تثبت عليه النظر وهذا سبب انها ظنته البستاني فلم تنظر اليه جيدا وهذا سبب خامس وهو الحياء من النظر الي الغرباء * 
*والذي يؤكد ذلك انه لما عرفها بنفسه نظرت جيدا فيقول يوحنا * 
*20: 16 قال لها يسوع يا مريم فالتفتت تلك و قالت له ربوني الذي تفسيره يا معلم * 
*فهي لو كانت لا تزال تنظر اليه لما احتاج يوحنا ان يقول فالتفتت بل هذا التعبير يوضح انها لم تلتفت جيدا المره الاولي * 
*هذا مع وضع في العتبار الخوف والرهبة التي كانت موجوده عند كل التلاميذ والمريمات وهذا سبب سادس * 
*وهذا هو العدد الشهير الذي لقبت فيه السيد المسيح لقب رابوني الذي تفسيره يامعلم وهو عبريا رابوني . ولقب رابوني يدل علي انها لازالت متمسكه بالسيد المسيح علي انه فقط المعلم الصالح وليس الله الظاهر في الجسد * 
*20: 17 قال لها يسوع لا تلمسيني لاني لم اصعد بعد الى ابي و لكن اذهبي الى اخوتي و قولي لهم اني اصعد الى ابي و ابيكم و الهي و الهكم * 
*وهنا عاتبها السيد المسيح وقال لها لاتلمسيني الذي يعني في اليوناني لاتتمسكي بي اي لاتتمسك به فقط بمستوي المعلم . وهو يوضح انها ارادت ان تقترب منه فرفض عتابا لها وايضا يوحد انه بالفعل كان يكلمها علي مسافه بعيده * 
*ونلاحظ ان المسيح هو بهيئته المعروفه بنفس الشكل ولم تتغير ولهذا لم تساله المجدليه لماذا هو شكله متغير فهي ادركت ان خطأ عدم تمييزه من البدايه هو خطأها وليس لانه هو اخذ شكل اخر ولكن هو قام مرتديا ملابس اخري غير ملابسه المعتاده قبل الصلب ولهذا من صورة ملبسه من بعيد ظنته البستاني * 
*20: 18 فجاءت مريم المجدلية و اخبرت التلاميذ انها رات الرب و انه قال لها هذا * 
*ولايكمل معلمنا يوحنا التفاصيل لان في اثناء رجوعهما هي ومريم ام يعقوب لاقاهما الرب ولمستاه وسجدتا له فمعلمنا يوحنا الذي يركز علي مريم المجدليه وموقفها في حادثة القيامه ولهذا لم يذكر الموقف الذي ظهر فيه للمريمتان لان المجدليه تعلمت الدرس*
*فالاسباب نقدر ان نحصرها معا في * 
*1 ضعف الاضائة وكثافة شجر البستان ( والبكاء ايضا الذي يؤثر علي الرؤية  * 
*2 ضعف الايمان والبصيره الروحية ( وهو اهم الاسباب ) * 
*3 خيبة الامل * 
*4 بعد المسافة * 
*5 لم تنظر اليه جيدا لحياءها من النظر لغريب * 
*6 الخوف والرهبة من الاحداث*
*7 اختلاف شكل الملابس من بعيد  * 
*

* 
*وهذا الموقف ايضا تكرر مع تليميذي عمواس الذين من الرهبة والانزعاج خرجوا من اورشليم الي قرية عمواس * 
*انجيل لوقا 24*
*24: 13 و اذا اثنان منهم كانا منطلقين في ذلك اليوم الى قرية بعيدة عن اورشليم ستين غلوة اسمها عمواس*
*لم يوضح الانجيل سبب انطلاق كليوباس ولوقا الرسولين ولكن قد يكون احداث صلب المسيح وتوعد اليهود من النيل بالتلاميذ وخبر القيامه الذي فهموه علي انه اختفاء جسد الرب سيسبب مشاكل كثيره فقد يكون ذهابهما هو نوع من الهروب * 
*ويكون من العوامل التي جعلتهم لم يتعرفوا علي المسيح وهو الخوف  * 
*24: 14 و كانا يتكلمان بعضهما مع بعض عن جميع هذه الحوادث*
*ايضا يوضح الانجيل انهم كانوا منشغلين ولم يركزوا في هيئة من يسير معهم وهذا سبب ثاني  * 
*24: 15 و فيما هما يتكلمان و يتحاوران اقترب اليهما يسوع نفسه و كان يمشي معهما * 
*24: 16 و لكن امسكت اعينهما عن معرفته*
*ضعف البصيره الروحية وهو من اهم الاسباب لان الانسان ينال حسب ايمانه والاعداد التاليه ستوضح ايضا هذا * 
*ولكن تعبير امسكت اعينهما يؤكد ان المسيح هو بحسده الحقيقي وبنفس هيئته ولم يتغير ممنظره او شبهه ولكن العيب في عينهم وليس في شكله  * 
*24: 17 فقال لهما ما هذا الكلام الذي تتطارحان به و انتما ماشيان عابسين*
*وتعبير عابسين اي انهما لم ينظرا اليه ولكن علامات الحزن تغطي اعينهم وغالبا ينظرون الي الارض لوعورة الطريق وقلة الاضائة وايضا لانشغالهما بالاحداث  * 
*24: 18 فاجاب احدهما الذي اسمه كليوباس و قال له هل انت متغرب وحدك في اورشليم و لم تعلم الامور التي حدثت فيها في هذه الايام * 
*24: 19 فقال لهما و ما هي فقالا المختصة بيسوع الناصري الذي كان انسانا نبيا مقتدرا في الفعل و القول امام الله و جميع الشعب*
*وهنا تعبير محزن ان بعد كل هذا هما لايزالا يعتقدا ان يسوع مجرد نبي مقتدرا في الفعل والقول وهذا ضعف شديد في الايمان لان المسيح سبق واخبرهم انه ابن الله وانه هو المسيح . ولهذا لا يقدران بايمانهم الضعيف هذا ان يدركا يسوع المسيح القائم من الاموات إذاً هو عدم الإيمان الذي جعل عيونهم تُمْسَك. والمسيح كشف هذا صراحة أيها البطيئا القلوب في الإيمان وكيف إنفتحت أعينهما؟ بعد أن تناولا(30:24) فالتناول يعطى إنفتاح للعيون، ولكن لنلاحظ أنه قبل التناول قام المسيح بتعليمهما ليصيرا مستحقين ويزيل شكوكهما. والله أمسك أعينهما ليعلنا شكوكهما أي مرضهما للمسيح فيعلمهم فيشفيهم وبذلك يصيران مستحقين للتناول. ولكن المسيح بدأ معهما اولا بالاقناع العقلى. والإيمان أيضاً يفتح الأعين. * 
*24: 20 كيف اسلمه رؤساء الكهنة و حكامنا لقضاء الموت و صلبوه * 
*24: 21 و نحن كنا نرجو انه هو المزمع ان يفدي اسرائيل و لكن مع هذا كله اليوم له ثلاثة ايام منذ حدث ذلك*
*وهنا كلامهما يكشف سبب ضعف ايمانهما فهما لما رايا مثل بقية التلاميذ اعمال الرب يسوع القوية جدا وسلطانه ترجوا ان يكون يسوع هو المسيح المنتظر ابن الانسان الذي تنبا عنه دانيال الذي يفدي اسرائيل ولكنهم كانوا يفهمون خطأ الفداء فقد ظنوا ان الفداء هو تحرير اسرائيل عسكريا وليس فداء بالدم لكفارة الخطايا فعندما صلب ومات فقدوا ايمانهم ونزل مرتبة يسوع في نظرهم الي مرتبة مجرد نبي لانه لم يحقق فداء اسرائيل فكل هذا يؤكد سبب عدم تميزهم للرب يسوع هو ضعف ايمانهم وبصيرتهم الروحية  * 
*24: 22 بل بعض النساء منا حيرننا اذ كن باكرا عند القبر * 
*24: 23 و لما لم يجدن جسده اتين قائلات انهن راين منظر ملائكة قالوا انه حي * 
*24: 24 و مضى قوم من الذين معنا الى القبر فوجدوا هكذا كما قالت ايضا النساء و اما هو فلم يروه*
*اي انهما رافضان لفكرة قيامته لضعف ايمانهما لهذا المسيح يوبخهما قائلا  * 
*24: 25 فقال لهما ايها الغبيان و البطيئا القلوب في الايمان بجميع ما تكلم به الانبياء * 
*24: 26 اما كان ينبغي ان المسيح يتالم بهذا و يدخل الى مجده * 
*24: 27 ثم ابتدا من موسى و من جميع الانبياء يفسر لهما الامور المختصة به في جميع الكتب * 
*24: 28 ثم اقتربوا الى القرية التي كانا منطلقين اليها و هو تظاهر كانه منطلق الى مكان ابعد * 
*24: 29 فالزماه قائلين امكث معنا لانه نحو المساء و قد مال النهار فدخل ليمكث معهما*
*ايضا سبب رابع هو ضعف الاضائة لان الوقت نحو المساء  * 
*24: 30 فلما اتكا معهما اخذ خبزا و بارك و كسر و ناولهما * 
*24: 31 فانفتحت اعينهما و عرفاه ثم اختفى عنهما*
*انفتحت اعينهما لاجل التناول من يده وايضا لانه يجلس مقابلهما اما في الطريق فان ملابسه متغيره عن ما اعتادوا عليه وقد تكون ملابسه تخفي وجهه بطريقه تجعل من ينظر اليه من الجانب وهم سائرين لا يرون وجهه * 
*



*
*24: 32 فقال بعضهما لبعض الم يكن قلبنا ملتهبا فينا اذ كان يكلمنا في الطريق و يوضح لنا الكتب * 
*فالاسباب نقدر ان نحصرها معا في * 
*1 ضعف الاضائة لان الوقت نحو المساء  * 
*2 ضعف الايمان والبصيره الروحية ( وهو اهم الاسباب ) * 
*3 خيبة الامل * 
*4 الانشغال بامور اخري والنظر بالجانب * 
*5 الخوف والرهبة من الاحداث*
*6 اختلاف شكل الملابس * 
*7 العبوس والنظر الي الارض * 
*

* 
*ولكن نلاحظ في كل ظهورات المسيح لم يساله احد لماذا هياته متغيره وهذا دليل ان هيئته لم تتغير علي الاطلاق الا ملابسه فقط وحتي في الحالتين السابقتين الذين لم يتعرفوا عليه في البدايه عندما عرفوه لم يشكوا لحظه في انه الرب نفس الجسد المادي ونفس المنظر  * 
*

* 
*الشاهد الثالث * 
*انجيل مرقس 16*
*وبعد ذلك ظهر بهيئة أخرى لاثنين منهم وهما يمشيان منطلقين إلى البرية. * 
*كلمة هيئة في النص اليوناني هي كلمة كلمة مورف التي تعبر عن طبيعة وليس مظهر خارجي  * 
*(KJV)  After that he appeared in another form unto two of them, as they walked, and went into the country.*
*(GNT-TR) μετα δε ταυτα δυσιν εξ αυτων περιπατουσιν εφανερωθη εν ετερα μορφη πορευομενοις εις αγρον*
*وهي تختلف عن كلمة ايقونا اليوناني التي تعبر عن صورة خارجية * 
*فنفهم من كلام مرقس البشير ان يتكلم ان طبيعة جسد المسيح مختلفه وهذه التي شرحتها تفصيلا في ملف * 
*هل ظهور واختفاء المسيح بعد القيامه ينكر انه قام بجسده الحقيقي * 
*فهو قام بجسده الحقيقي ولكن بطبيعه ممجده ولكن نفس الهيئة وهو من عظام ولحم ولكن له سلطان علي المادة * 
*وايضا مظهره من ناحية الملبس كان مختلف قليلا فهو كان يرتدي ملابس مختلفه فالمره الاولي ظنته مريم المجدليه البستاني والمره الثانيه ظنه تلميذي عمواس انه معلم من الكتبة او الناموسيين لانه * 
*انجيل لوقا 24*
*24: 25 فقال لهما ايها الغبيان و البطيئا القلوب في الايمان بجميع ما تكلم به الانبياء*
*وهذا لا يتحمله تلميذي عمواس من شخص غريب الا لو كان معلم لان يحق للمعلم ان يقيم التلاميذ ويشرح لهم خطاهم * 
*فهو يشرح لهم ولهذا من الواضح ان ملابسه تظهر انه احد الكتبه او الناموسيين  * 
*24: 26 اما كان ينبغي ان المسيح يتالم بهذا و يدخل الى مجده * 
*24: 27 ثم ابتدا من موسى و من جميع الانبياء يفسر لهما الامور المختصة به في جميع الكتب * 
*24: 28 ثم اقتربوا الى القرية التي كانا منطلقين اليها و هو تظاهر كانه منطلق الى مكان ابعد * 
*24: 29 فالزماه قائلين امكث معنا لانه نحو المساء و قد مال النهار فدخل ليمكث معهما*
*24: 30 فلما اتكا معهما اخذ خبزا و بارك و كسر و ناولهما * 
*ومن عادة المعلم هو الذي يبارك فرغم انهما اضافاه عندهما الا انه هو الذي بارك الطعام وقسم وهذا يؤكد ان ملابسه كانت ملابس معلم يهودي * 
*والمعلمين اليهود ملابسهم مميزه بغطاء الراس * 
*



*
*

* 
*



*
*

* 
* ولهذا فبالفعل طبيعته ممجده وملابسه متغيره ولكن وجهه وجسده هو نفسه * 
*وقال المفسر جيل تعليقا * 
*This is not to be understood of any change in the shape of his body, or the features of his face; for as soon as their eyes were opened, which had been before held, they knew him perfectly well: whereas, if there had been such an alteration made in him, that he could not have been known for the same, there would have been no need of holding their eyes, that they should not know him, Luk_24:16. * 
*لايجب ان يفهم هذا علي انه تغيير في شكل جسده او ملامح وجهه لانه مباشره عندما فتحت اعينهم والتي كانت قبل ذلك ممسوكه عرفاه جيدا ولو كان هناك تغيير تم فيه لما تمكنا من معرفته مباشره بشخصه ولما كان هناك حاجة لعقد عيونهم لكي لا يعرفوه ( اولا في لوقا 24: 16 )  * 
*

* 
*
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 فبراير 2012)

*هل التلاميذ انطلقوا الي الجليل مباشره بعد ان اخبرتهم المريمات عن قيامة الرب ام بقوا في العلية ؟ متي **28: 16 **ولوقا **24 **و يوحنا **20: 19*


 
*الشبهة * 


 
جاء في متى 28: 10 و16 و17»فقال لهما يسوع لا تخافا. اذهبا قولا لإخوتي أن يذهبوا إلى الجليل، وهناك يرونني.. وأما الأحد عشر تلميذاً فانطلقوا إلى الجليل إلى الجبل حيث أمرهم يسوع. ولما رأوه سجدوا له، ولكن بعضهم شكّوا«.. ولكن جاء في يوحنا 20: 19»ولما كانت عشية ذلك اليوم، وهو أول الأسبوع، وكانت الأبواب مغلقة حيث كان التلاميذ مجتمعين لسبب الخوف من اليهود، جاء يسوع ووقف في الوسط وقال لهم: سلام لكم« وهذا تناقض


 
*الرد*


 
*الحقيقه لا يوجد تعارض بين العددين بل كل منهما يتكلم عن احداث ويختصر احداث والاثنين معا يكملان بعض وتظهر الصورة جلية وترتيب الاحداث*
*والرد باختصار متي البشير لا يتكلم عن ظهورات المسيح نهار الاحد ثم لا يكمل فلا يتكلم عن رحلة تلميذي عمواس ولا ظهور المسيح في العليه مساء ولا غيرها بل يختصر ويقفز مباشره الي الحديث عن رحلة التلاميذ من اليهودية الي الجليل اما يوحنا الحبيب فيتكلم بشيئ من التفصيل اكثر عن بعض الظهورات التي لم يتكلم عنها متي البشير * 
*وارجوا الرجوع الي ملف * 
*ظهورات رب المجد*


 
*والاعداد*
*انجيل متي **28*
*28: 10 **فقال لهما يسوع لا تخافا اذهبا قولا لاخوتي ان يذهبوا الى الجليل و هناك يرونني * 
*ويقول لهما المسيح لانكما امنتما اذا اذهبا ونفزوا وصية الملائكه لانها هي وصية الرب وهي اخبار التلاميذ كلهم وليس بعضهم فقط ان يذهبوا الي الجليل * 
*28: 11 **و فيما هما ذاهبتان اذا قوم من الحراس جاءوا الى المدينة و اخبروا رؤساء الكهنة بكل ما كان * 
*واثناء هذه الاحداث الحراث الذين عاينوا الزلزله وشاهدوا الملاك المهيب الذي حرك الجحر وارتعبوا بسببه كانوا جاؤا الي المدينه وطلبوا ان يتكلموا مع رؤساء الكهنه فلاقوهم واخبروهم بما حدث وبامر دحرجة الحجر وهنا بدات مؤامرة الرؤساء ويكمل متي في المؤامره ولا يتكلم عن بقية ظهورات رب المجد في اليهودية حتي ينتهي الي الجليل * 
*28: 12 **فاجتمعوا مع الشيوخ و تشاوروا و اعطوا العسكر فضة كثيرة * 
*28: 13 **قائلين قولوا ان تلاميذه اتوا ليلا و سرقوه و نحن نيام * 
*28: 14 **و اذا سمع ذلك عند الوالي فنحن نستعطفه و نجعلكم مطمئنين * 
*28: 15 **فاخذوا الفضة و فعلوا كما علموهم فشاع هذا القول عند اليهود الى هذا اليوم * 
*28: 16 **و اما الاحد عشر تلميذا فانطلقوا الى الجليل الى الجبل حيث امرهم يسوع*
*مع ملاحظة ان المسافه من اليهودية الي الجليل هي تقريبا **170 **كم تستغرق مشيا تقريبا اسبوع فكل هذا يختصره متي البشير * 
*وكما قلت سابقا الشيئ الذي لا يذكره احد المبشرين لا يعني عدم حدوثه ولكن هو لم يخبر به فقط وهو ركز علي اشياء من وجهة نظره فقط * 
*28: 17 **و لما راوه سجدوا له و لكن بعضهم شكوا * 
*28: 18 **فتقدم يسوع و كلمهم قائلا دفع الي كل سلطان في السماء و على الارض * 
*28: 19 **فاذهبوا و تلمذوا جميع الامم و عمدوهم باسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس * 
*بل متي البشير يختصر ايضا بقية ظهورات رب المجد في منطقة الجليل مثل ظهوره في البيت وظهوره لهم عند بحيرة طبرية وظهوره للخمسمائة اخ * 
*والاحداث التي يختصرها متي البشير بعد ان يذكر ظهوره للمريمات يشترك في ذكرها مرقس البشير ولوقا البشير ويوحنا الحبيب وايضا بولس الرسول * 
*فلوقا البشير يشرح لنا ظهوره الي بطرس عند القبر  * 
*لوقا **24*


 
*24: 12 **فقام بطرس و ركض الى القبر فانحنى و نظر الاكفان موضوعة وحدها فمضى متعجبا في نفسه مما كان*
*24: 34 **و هم يقولون ان الرب قام بالحقيقة و ظهر لسمعان* 
*وايضا معلمنا بولس الرسول يؤكد ذلك * 
*كورنثوس الاولي **15: 5 * 
*15: 5 **و انه ظهر لصفا ثم للاثني عشر*
*ولوقا البشير ايضا يذكر ظهوره الي تلميذي عمواس وهذا امر مهم لنفهم سياق الاحداث * 
*لوقا **24: 13- 35 * 
*24: 13 **و اذا اثنان منهم كانا منطلقين في ذلك اليوم الى قرية بعيدة عن اورشليم ستين غلوة اسمها عمواس * 
*24: 14 **و كانا يتكلمان بعضهما مع بعض عن جميع هذه الحوادث * 
*24: 15 **و فيما هما يتكلمان و يتحاوران اقترب اليهما يسوع نفسه و كان يمشي معهما * 
*24: 16 **و لكن امسكت اعينهما عن معرفته * 
*24: 17 **فقال لهما ما هذا الكلام الذي تتطارحان به و انتما ماشيان عابسين * 
*24: 18 **فاجاب احدهما الذي اسمه كليوباس و قال له هل انت متغرب وحدك في اورشليم و لم تعلم الامور التي حدثت فيها في هذه الايام * 
*24: 19 **فقال لهما و ما هي فقالا المختصة بيسوع الناصري الذي كان انسانا نبيا مقتدرا في الفعل و القول امام الله و جميع الشعب * 
*24: 20 **كيف اسلمه رؤساء الكهنة و حكامنا لقضاء الموت و صلبوه * 
*24: 21 **و نحن كنا نرجو انه هو المزمع ان يفدي اسرائيل و لكن مع هذا كله اليوم له ثلاثة ايام منذ حدث ذلك * 
*24: 22 **بل بعض النساء منا حيرننا اذ كن باكرا عند القبر * 
*24: 23 **و لما لم يجدن جسده اتين قائلات انهن راين منظر ملائكة قالوا انه حي * 
*24: 24 **و مضى قوم من الذين معنا الى القبر فوجدوا هكذا كما قالت ايضا النساء و اما هو فلم يروه * 
*24: 25 **فقال لهما ايها الغبيان و البطيئا القلوب في الايمان بجميع ما تكلم به الانبياء * 
*24: 26 **اما كان ينبغي ان المسيح يتالم بهذا و يدخل الى مجده * 
*24: 27 **ثم ابتدا من موسى و من جميع الانبياء يفسر لهما الامور المختصة به في جميع الكتب * 
*24: 28 **ثم اقتربوا الى القرية التي كانا منطلقين اليها و هو تظاهر كانه منطلق الى مكان ابعد * 
*24: 29 **فالزماه قائلين امكث معنا لانه نحو المساء و قد مال النهار فدخل ليمكث معهما * 
*24: 30 **فلما اتكا معهما اخذ خبزا و بارك و كسر و ناولهما * 
*24: 31 **فانفتحت اعينهما و عرفاه ثم اختفى عنهما * 
*24: 32 **فقال بعضهما لبعض الم يكن قلبنا ملتهبا فينا اذ كان يكلمنا في الطريق و يوضح لنا الكتب * 
*24: 33 **فقاما في تلك الساعة و رجعا الى اورشليم و وجدا الاحد عشر مجتمعين هم و الذين معهم * 
*24: 34 **و هم يقولون ان الرب قام بالحقيقة و ظهر لسمعان * 
*24: 35 **و اما هما فكانا يخبران بما حدث في الطريق و كيف عرفاه عند كسر الخبز * 
*وهذا اكده مرقس البشير ايضا باختصار وليس بتفصيل مثل معلمنا لوقا البشير * 
*انجيل مرقس **16*
*16: 12 **و بعد ذلك ظهر بهيئة اخرى لاثنين منهم و هما يمشيان منطلقين الى البرية * 
*16: 13 **و ذهب هذان و اخبرا الباقين فلم يصدقوا و لا هذين*
*وموضوع تلميذي عمواس هو امر مهم لان التلاميذ لن ينطلقوا الي الجليل بدون ان ينتظروا بقية التلاميذ فهم يجب عليهم ان ينتظروا تلميذي عمواس لكي ينطلقوا كلهم معا الي الجليل * 
*فمتي البشير يختصر الاحداث ولكن هو وضح انهم انطلقوا معا وهذا شيئ مهم فرغم انه لم يذكر التفاصيل ولكن توضيحه الي هذا يؤكد انهم لم ينطلقوا مباشره ولكن انتظروا الي ان يجتمعوا معا فينطلقوا * 
*اما لوقا البشير فيكمل بعده بقية احداث النهار هو ومرقس البشير ويوحنا البشير لان امر تلميذي عمواس يوضح انهما عادا مساء من رحلتهما وهما خرجا قبل ان يرى الرب يسوع ولكن فقط سمعا من المريمات  * 
*والتلاميذ كانوا علي استعداد للانطلاق ولكن كانا فقط يستمعا الي قصة تلميذي عمواس الذين عادوا مساء واثناء ذلك ظهر لهم الرب يسوع وهذا ما اخبر به لوقا البشير ويوحنا الحبيب*
*انجيل لوقا **24: 36- 49 * 
*24: 36 **و فيما هم يتكلمون بهذا وقف يسوع نفسه في وسطهم و قال لهم سلام لكم * 
*24: 37 **فجزعوا و خافوا و ظنوا انهم نظروا روحا * 
*24: 38 **فقال لهم ما بالكم مضطربين و لماذا تخطر افكار في قلوبكم * 
*24: 39 **انظروا يدي و رجلي اني انا هو جسوني و انظروا فان الروح ليس له لحم و عظام كما ترون لي * 
*24: 40 **و حين قال هذا اراهم يديه و رجليه * 
*24: 41 **و بينما هم غير مصدقين من الفرح و متعجبين قال لهم اعندكم ههنا طعام * 
*24: 42 **فناولوه جزءا من سمك مشوي و شيئا من شهد عسل * 
*24: 43 **فاخذ و اكل قدامهم * 
*24: 44 **و قال لهم هذا هو الكلام الذي كلمتكم به و انا بعد معكم انه لا بد ان يتم جميع ما هو مكتوب عني في ناموس موسى و الانبياء و المزامير * 
*24: 45 **حينئذ فتح ذهنهم ليفهموا الكتب* 
*فلوقا البشير وضح الترتيب بطريقه رائعه ولم يختصر مثل متي البشير * 
*ولهذا عندما نقراء كلام يوحنا الحبيب نفهم التسلسل جيدا وندرك ان لا يوجد اي تناقض مع متي البشير في وقت الانطلاق * 
*يوحنا **20: 19 – 23*
*20: 19 **و لما كانت عشية ذلك اليوم و هو اول الاسبوع و كانت الابواب مغلقة حيث كان التلاميذ مجتمعين لسبب الخوف من اليهود جاء يسوع و وقف في الوسط و قال لهم سلام لكم * 
*20: 20 **و لما قال هذا اراهم يديه و جنبه ففرح التلاميذ اذ راوا الرب * 
*20: 21 **فقال لهم يسوع ايضا سلام لكم كما ارسلني الاب ارسلكم انا * 
*20: 22 **و لما قال هذا نفخ و قال لهم اقبلوا الروح القدس * 
*20: 23 **من غفرتم خطاياه تغفر له و من امسكتم خطاياه امسكت * 


 
*ثم يكمل يوحنا الحبيب ويوضح كلام متي البشير بانه يوضح ان رحلتهم من اليهودية من العلية الي الجليل استغرقت اقل من ثمانية ايام لانه يقول ان بعد ان تركوا اليهودوية منطلقين الي الجليل وصلوا هناك وظهر لهم بعد ثمانية ايام من اخر ظهور له معهم في اليهودية * 
*انجيل يوحنا **20*
*20: 26 **و بعد ثمانية ايام كان تلاميذه ايضا داخلا و توما معهم فجاء يسوع و الابواب مغلقة و وقف في الوسط و قال سلام لكم * 
*20: 27 **ثم قال لتوما هات اصبعك الى هنا و ابصر يدي و هات يدك و ضعها في جنبي و لا تكن غير مؤمن بل مؤمنا * 
*20: 28 **اجاب توما و قال له ربي و الهي * 
*20: 29 **قال له يسوع لانك رايتني يا توما امنت طوبى للذين امنوا و لم يروا * 
*20: 30 **و ايات اخر كثيرة صنع يسوع قدام تلاميذه لم تكتب في هذا الكتاب * 
*20: 31 **و اما هذه فقد كتبت لتؤمنوا ان يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله و لكي تكون لكم اذا امنتم حياة باسمه * 
*ويوضح ان هذا في الجليل بجانب بحيرة طبرية * 
*انجيل يوحنا **21*
*21: 1 **بعد هذا اظهر ايضا يسوع نفسه للتلاميذ على بحر طبرية ظهر هكذا * 


 
*اذا تاكدنا ان متي البشير بعد قصة ظهور المسيح للمريمات لا يكمل بل يختصر ويخبر انهم فيما بعد انطلقوا الي الجليل ولكن من خلال بقية المبشرين نعرف بقية الاحداث التي اختصرها متي البشير انه بعد ذلك في نفس اليوم ظهر لبطرس ثم لتلميذي عمواس الذين كانوا التلاميذ ينتظروهم لكي ينطلقوا الي الجليل ثم يتفق المبشرين علي ان التلاميذ وصلوا الجليل والمسيح بدا يظهر لهم هناك *


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 فبراير 2012)

*كم عدد التلاميذ الذين ظهر لهم المسيح بعد قيامته ؟متي 28: 16 و مرقس 16 ولوقا 24 : 33 و يوحنا 20: 24 واعمال 1 و 1كو 15: 5*

*الشبهة*

*اختلفت الروايات حول عدد التلاميذ الذين ظهر لهم المسيح بعد قيامته: * 
*متّى 28 : 16» وَأَمَّا (التَّلاَمِيذُ الأَحَدَ عَشَرَ) ، فَذَهَبُوا إِلَى مِنْطَقَةِ الْجَلِيلِ، إِلَى الْجَبَلِ الَّذِي عَيَّنَهُ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ. 17فَلَمَّا رَأَوْهُ، سَجَدُوا لَهُ. «.*
*كُورِنْثُوسَ 15 : 3 .. » وَهُوَ أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ مَاتَ... 4وَأَنَّهُ دُفِنَ، وَأَنَّهُ قَامَ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ...، 5وَأَنَّهُ ظَهَرَ لِبُطْرُسَ، ثُمَّ (لِلاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ) . «.*
*لوقا 24: 33 ثُمَّ قَامَا فِي تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ عَيْنِهَا، وَرَجَعَا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ، فَوَجَدَا الأَحَدَ عَشَرَ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُمْ مُجْتَمِعِينَ، ..36وَفِيمَا هُمَا يَتَكَلَّمَانِ بِذَلِكَ، وَقَفَ يَسُوعُ نَفْسُهُ فِي وَسَطِهِمْ، وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «سَلاَمٌ لَكُمْ!» «.*
*لكن يوحنا كذّب متي و لوقا،فغيّب عنهم توما،مما يجعلهم عشرة فقط: * 
*يوحنا 20 :19 » وَلَمَّا حَلَّ مَسَاءُ ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ، وَهُوَ الْيَوْمُ الأَوَّلُ مِنَ الأُسْبُوعِ، كَانَ التَّلاَمِيذُ مُجْتَمِعِينَ فِي بَيْتٍ .. وَإِذَا يَسُوعُ يَحْضُرُ وَسْطَهُمْ قَائِلاً: «سَلاَمٌ لَكُمْ!» ..24وَلكِنَّ تُومَا، أَحَدَ التَّلاَمِيذِ الاثَنْي عَشَرَ، وَهٌوَ الْمَعْرُوفُ بِالتَّوْأَمِ، لَمْ يَكُنْ مَعَ التَّلاَمِيذِ، حِينَ حَضَرَ يَسُوعُ. «.*

*الرد * 

*لا يوجد تناقض في هذا الامر ان فهمنا معني لقب الاثني عشر * 
*المسيح لم يكن له اثني عشر تلميذ فقط ولكن له تلاميذ كثيرين منهم 70 رسول و120 اخر و 500 اخ وغيرهم الكثيرين * 
*إنجيل لوقا 6: 13*

*وَلَمَّا 			كَانَ النَّهَارُ دَعَا تَلاَمِيذَهُ، 			وَاخْتَارَ مِنْهُمُ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ، 			الَّذِينَ سَمَّاهُمْ أَيْضًا «رُسُلاً»:*

*ولكن لقب الاثني عشر كان مميز فهو يرمز لاسرة الله بمعني ملكوت الله علي الارض خاصته فكات في العهد القديم اثني عشر سبط وكنيسة العهد الجديد اثني عشر كرمز * 
*ولهذا قال * 
*إنجيل متى 19: 28*

*فَقَالَ 			لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: 			«الْحَقَّ 			أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: 			إِنَّكُمْ 			أَنْتُمُ الَّذِينَ تَبِعْتُمُونِي، 			فِي التَّجْدِيدِ، مَتَى جَلَسَ ابْنُ 			الإِنْسَانِ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ مَجْدِهِ، 			تَجْلِسُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا عَلَى 			اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ 			كُرْسِيًّا تَدِينُونَ أَسْبَاطَ 			إِسْرَائِيلَ الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ.*

*والشيئ الهام هو معني تجلسون علي اثني عشر كرسيا تدينون اسباط اسرائيل وهو المقصود منها الدينونة بالقياس فاثنين يكونوا في نفس الموقف احدهم يعمل خير والثاني يعمل شر فيكون الاول ديان للثاني باعماله وليس بمعني انه سيكون قاضي لان الديان هو الرب يسوع المسيح ولكن هذه دينونة بالقياس بمعني ان بسبب اعمال الاول الجيدة ظهرت ان اعمال الثاني شريرة وظهر انه كانت له فرصه ان يعمل خير مثل الاول ولكنه فضل الشر ولهذا التلاميذ سيكونوا في يوم الرب العظيم كديانين للأسباط الإثنى عشر ليس بمعني اثني عشر كرقم ولكن كرمز مهم لاسرة المسيح، لأن ما كان ينبغى لهؤلاء أن يفعلوه، أي أن يؤمنوا بالمسيح ويكرزوا به ويكونوا نوراً للأمم قد تخلوا عنهُ ولم يقوموا به، ولكن التلاميذ وهم من شعب اليهود أي لهم نفس ظروف اليهود قد قبلوا المسيح وآمنوا به وكرزوا به وصاروا نوراً للعالم، بل هم تركوا كل شىء لأجله. فماذا سيكون عذر اليهودى الذي رفض المسيح وهو يرى أمامه التلاميذ الذين هم مثله في كل الظروف في مجد عظيم بسبب إيمانهم بالمسيح.*
*وكثيرا ما استخدم السيد المسيح تعبير الاثني عشر ليس فقط علي تلاميذه ولكن بمعني خاصته * 
*إنجيل متى 26: 53*

*أَتَظُنُّ 			أَنِّي لاَ أَسْتَطِيعُ الآنَ أَنْ 			أَطْلُبَ إِلَى أَبِي فَيُقَدِّمَ لِي 			أَكْثَرَ مِنِ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ 			جَيْشًا مِنَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ؟*

*وتلاميذه ايضا يفهمون هذا الرمز * 
*رسالة يعقوب 1: 1*

*يَعْقُوبُ، 			عَبْدُ اللهِ وَالرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ 			الْمَسِيحِ، يُهْدِي السَّلاَمَ إِلَى 			الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ 			سِبْطًا الَّذِينَ فِي الشَّتَاتِ.*

*سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 7: 5*

*مِنْ 			سِبْطِ يَهُوذَا اثْنَا عَشَرَ 			أَلْفَ مَخْتُومٍ. 			مِنْ 			سِبْطِ رَأُوبِينَ اثْنَا عَشَرَ 			أَلْفَ مَخْتُومٍ. 			مِنْ 			سِبْطِ جَادَ اثْنَا عَشَرَ 			أَلْفَ مَخْتُومٍ.*

*فعندما يستخدم المبشرين اسم الاثني عشر لا يقصدون بهم عدد دائما ولكن بالاكثر لقب خاصة الرب ولكن هم احيانا يستخدمون لقب الاحدي عشر لتاكيد حقيقة موت يهوذا الخائن * 
*الشيئ الثاني وهو تعيين التلميذ الاثني عشر * 
*سفر اعمال الرسل 1*
*1: 20 لانه مكتوب في سفر المزامير لتصر داره خرابا و لا يكن فيها ساكن و لياخذ وظيفته اخر * 
*1: 21 فينبغي ان الرجال الذين اجتمعوا معنا كل الزمان الذي فيه دخل الينا الرب يسوع و خرج * 
*1: 22 منذ معمودية يوحنا الى اليوم الذي ارتفع فيه عنا يصير واحد منهم شاهدا معنا بقيامته * 
*1: 23 فاقاموا اثنين يوسف الذي يدعى برسابا الملقب يوستس و متياس * 
*1: 24 و صلوا قائلين ايها الرب العارف قلوب الجميع عين انت من هذين الاثنين ايا اخترته * 
*1: 25 لياخذ قرعة هذه الخدمة و الرسالة التي تعداها يهوذا ليذهب الى مكانه * 
*1: 26 ثم القوا قرعتهم فوقعت القرعة على متياس فحسب مع الاحد عشر رسولا * 
*فمتياس كان من تلاميذ المسيح ومعني متياس عطية يهوه فالرب اعطاهم متياس بالقرعة بدل من يهوذا وهو حسب وصف اعمال الرسل كان ممن تتبع المسيح من معمودية يوحنا المعمدان وطوال خدمة المسيح الي يوم صعوده وهو كان من السبعين رسول الذين ارسلهم المسيح في بداية الخدمة للتبشير  * 
*والمسيح نفسه في نفس الخطبة اكمل وقال * 
*انجيل متي 19*
*19: 28 فقال له يسوع الحق اقول لكم انكم انتم الذين تبعتموني في التجديد متى جلس ابن الانسان على كرسي مجده تجلسون انتم ايضا على اثني عشر كرسيا تدينون اسباط اسرائيل الاثني عشر*
*ومعني التجديد هو قيامة المسيح وتجديد الانسان بمعمودية الروح القدس ويهوذا لم يكن من الذين اتبعوا المسيح في التجديد ولكن كان متياس التلميذ الاثني عشر الذي اختير مكان يهوذا * 
*وعندما يكتب كاتب الوحي هو يكتب بعد هذه الاحداث بفتره فهو يتكلم عن التلاميذ بما فيهم من سيتم تعيينه بعد الموقف لانه كان معهم ومرافق لهم وهو حسب من الاثني عشر قبل حلول الروح القدس * 

*وندرس الاعداد معا * 
*انجيل متي 16*
*28: 16 و اما الاحد عشر تلميذا فانطلقوا الى الجليل الى الجبل حيث امرهم يسوع * 
*28: 17 و لما راوه سجدوا له و لكن بعضهم شكوا * 
*كلام متي البشير عن الاحدي عشر تلميذ صحيح لانهم بالفعل احدي عشر فتوما كان متغيب عنهم في ظهور المسيح للتلاميذ في اول يوم بعد قيامته ولكنه رافقهم في رحلتهم الي الجليل ولهذا راي المسيح بعد ثمانية ايام عندما ذهبوا الي الجليل كما اخبرنا انجيل يوحنا  * 
*فتعبير متي البشير بان الاحدي عشر انطلقوا الي الجليل هذا صحيح رغم ان توما لم يري المسيح في اورشليم ولكن راه في الجليل فهو بالتاكيد انطلق معهم  * 

*الشاهد الثاني * 
*انجيل لوقا 24*
*انجيل لوقا 24*
*24: 33 فقاما في تلك الساعة و رجعا الى اورشليم و وجدا الاحد عشر مجتمعين هم و الذين معهم * 
*24: 34 و هم يقولون ان الرب قام بالحقيقة و ظهر لسمعان*
*اولا الموقف كان فيه اضطراب كثير وكثيرون ياتون ويذهبون وشرحت هذا في ملف ظهورات رب المجد ويجب علينا ان نتخيل هذا الاضطراب العظيم والامر الاخر انهم يستعدون لسفر مسيرة اسبوع من اليهودية الي الجليل فهم يحتاجوا بعض المؤن والمستلزمات لسفر هذه المسافه سيرا فلا يستبعد ان يكون توما بعد رجوع تلميذي عواس انطلق ليشتري احتياجات او يجهز اشياء من لوازم السفر وهذا الذي اميل له ولكن لا استبعد بعض الاحتمالات الاخري مثل*
*الاحتمال الثاني ان يكون لوقا البشير يقصد بالاحدي عشر بمن سيعين فيما بعد وهو متياس الذي ايضا كما شرحت تتبع كل شيئ من البداية معهم ولهذا لوقا البشير يقول ( الاحدي عشر والذين معهم ) اذا هو يتكلم عن التلاميذ حتي من سيتم اختياره*
*ثالثا هناك في كلام لوقا البشير نوع من الاجمال فنجد انه يبدأ يختصر فلا يتكلم عن رحلة التلاميذ الي الجليل ولا الي العوده منها بل يعبر عن فتره زمنيه ويذهب مباشره بعد ان يخبر بظهوره للتلاميذ الي احداث الصعود مباشره  * 
*24: 35 و اما هما فكانا يخبران بما حدث في الطريق و كيف عرفاه عند كسر الخبز * 
*24: 36 و فيما هم يتكلمون بهذا وقف يسوع نفسه في وسطهم و قال لهم سلام لكم * 
*24: 37 فجزعوا و خافوا و ظنوا انهم نظروا روحا * 
*24: 38 فقال لهم ما بالكم مضطربين و لماذا تخطر افكار في قلوبكم * 
*24: 39 انظروا يدي و رجلي اني انا هو جسوني و انظروا فان الروح ليس له لحم و عظام كما ترون لي * 
*24: 40 و حين قال هذا اراهم يديه و رجليه * 
*24: 41 و بينما هم غير مصدقين من الفرح و متعجبين قال لهم اعندكم ههنا طعام * 
*24: 42 فناولوه جزءا من سمك مشوي و شيئا من شهد عسل * 
*24: 43 فاخذ و اكل قدامهم*
*نلاحظ لغة لوقا البشير بدات تتغير باتجاه الكلام الاجمالي  * 
*24: 44 و قال لهم هذا هو الكلام الذي كلمتكم به و انا بعد معكم انه لا بد ان يتم جميع ما هو مكتوب عني في ناموس موسى و الانبياء و المزامير * 
*24: 45 حينئذ فتح ذهنهم ليفهموا الكتب*
*فالمسيح لم يشرح لهم الكتب وموسي والانبياء والمزامير كلها في دقائق ولكن هذا استغرق زمن طويل وهو فترة بقية الاربعين يوم * 
*اذا فكلام لوقا البشير رغم انه لايشرح تفصيل الا انه يوضح ان الامر استغرف فتره طويل وان لم يحددها * 
*ولهذا فاحداث ظهوره للاحدي عشر رغم اني اتوقع انه يتكلم عن ظهوره يوم الاحد الا انه لا يستبعد ان يكون يتكلم بصوره اجماليه عن ظهوره للتلاميذ المجتمعين عدة مرات ولهذا ذكر انه ظهر للاحدي عشر باسلوب الاجمال رغم انه ظهر مره لعشره منهم ومره لسبعه ومره للاحدي عشر معا * 
*ولكن اميل للراي الاول وهو ان توما غادرهم بعد رجوع تلميذي عمواس للتجهيز للسفر وظهر المسيح اثناء غيابه وهو علم بذلك بعد رجوعه وانضمامه لهم لينطلقوا الي الجليل معا وهذا ما اخبر به يوحنا الحبيب بشيئ من التفصيل * 
* انجيل يوحنا  * 
*20: 19 و لما كانت عشية ذلك اليوم و هو اول الاسبوع و كانت الابواب مغلقة حيث كان التلاميذ مجتمعين لسبب الخوف من اليهود جاء يسوع و وقف في الوسط و قال لهم سلام لكم * 
*20: 20 و لما قال هذا اراهم يديه و جنبه ففرح التلاميذ اذ راوا الرب * 
*20: 21 فقال لهم يسوع ايضا سلام لكم كما ارسلني الاب ارسلكم انا * 
*20: 22 و لما قال هذا نفخ و قال لهم اقبلوا الروح القدس * 
*20: 23 من غفرتم خطاياه تغفر له و من امسكتم خطاياه امسكت * 
*20: 24 اما توما احد الاثني عشر الذي يقال له التوام فلم يكن معهم حين جاء يسوع*
*معلمنا يوحنا الذي كان معهم ويعرف عددهم ويعرف ان يهوذا انتحر ويتابع كل شيئ يذكر ان توما احد الاثني عشر المتغيب وهذا يؤكد ان لقب الاثني عشر هو لقب شهره للتلاميذ وليس تعداد فقط  فمقولة الاثني عشر ليست لتدل علي عددهم في كل حين ولكن لقب لهم حتي لو عددهم اختلف مؤقتا * 
*20: 25 فقال له التلاميذ الاخرون قد راينا الرب فقال لهم ان لم ابصر في يديه اثر المسامير و اضع اصبعي في اثر المسامير و اضع يدي في جنبه لا اؤمن * 
*20: 26 و بعد ثمانية ايام كان تلاميذه ايضا داخلا و توما معهم فجاء يسوع و الابواب مغلقة و وقف في الوسط و قال سلام لكم * 

*وبهذا لا يوجد تناقض بين يوحنا الحبيب وبين متي البشير ولوقا البشير * 
*اما عن كلام معلمنا بولس الرسول في * 
*رسالة بولس الرسول الاولي الي اهل كورنثوس 15*
*15: 3 فانني سلمت اليكم في الاول ما قبلته انا ايضا ان المسيح مات من اجل خطايانا حسب الكتب * 
*15: 4 و انه دفن و انه قام في اليوم الثالث حسب الكتب * 
*15: 5 و انه ظهر لصفا ثم للاثني عشر * 
*15: 6 و بعد ذلك ظهر دفعة واحدة لاكثر من خمس مئة اخ اكثرهم باق الى الان و لكن بعضهم قد رقدوا * 
*فواضح تماما ان كلام معلمنا بولس الرسول انه عن التلاميذ باعتبار ما كان بعد ذلك وهو تعيين متياس التلميذ الاثني عشر اي انه يذكر الحاضرين فهو يتكلم عن الاثني عشر بما فيهم من سيعين فيما بعد  وايضا يستخدم معلمنا بولس الرسول ذلك اعتبارا للقب الذي له معني مهم وهو لقب الشهره اي الاثني عشر  * 
*واضع تعليق ابونا تادرس يعقوب واقوال الاباء * 
*تعبير "الإثني عشر" لا يعني العدد رقم 12، إنما يحمل إشارة إلى التلاميذ كجماعة معًا، وقد دعوا هكذا حتى بعد خيانة يهوذا، حيث اختير فيما بعد الثاني عشر، وكان شاهدًا لقيامة السيد المسيح. غالبًا ما كان متياس الذي اختير فيما بعد عوض يهوذا الأسخريوطي حاضرًا معهم (أع 1: 22- 23).*
*يشر الرسول إلى كل شهود العيان للقيامة، لكنه اكتفي بمن يثق فيهم الكورنثوسيون، وكان أغلبهم لازالوا أحياء حتى يمكن التحقق منهم بما رأوه. بدأ بالقديس بطرس الرسول ثم بالاثني عشر تلميذًا، ولم يذكر المريمات حتى القديسة مريم والدة الإله لأنهم سوف لا يلتقون بهن.*
* يخبرنا الكتاب المقدس أنه ظهر أولاً لمريم (مر 16 : 9). ولكن عندما ظهر للرجال ظهر أولاً للذين طلب منهم بالأكثر أن يروه. ولكن أي الرسل يعنى هنا؟ لأن متياس لم يكن بعد قد أضيف إلى الرقم إلا بعد الصعود. على أي الأحوال يبدو أن المسيح ظهر حتى بعد صعوده إلى السماء. لم يحدد بولس الوقت وإنما يسجل الخبرة[1087].*
*القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم*


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 فبراير 2012)

*
* *هل صعد المسيح في نفس اليوم ام بعد اربعين يوما ؟ متي 28 ولوقا 24 : 51 ويوحنا 20 و 21 واعمال 1: 3*
*

* 
*الشبهة * 
*

* 
*المُكث منذ القيامة حتى الإصعاد*
*ـ نفس اليوم: * 
*في لوقا في نفس يوم قيامته (آخر يوم الأحد أو ليلة الاثنين): * 
*لوقا 24: 51 » وَبَيْنَمَا كَانَ يُبَارِكُهُمْ، انْفَصَلَ عَنْهُمْ وَأُصْعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ. [وهذا يجعل كل الروايات الأخرى التي أخّرت صعوده ،روايات مُستحيلة ]. «.*
*ـ 40 يوماً: لكن في أعمال الرسل فقد ظل معهم 40 يوماً منذ قيامته حتى إصعاده: * 
*أعمال الرسل 1: 3 »وَخِلاَلَ فَتْرَةِ أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْماً بَعْدَ آلامِهِ، ظَهَرَ لَهُمْ مَرَّاتٍ عَدِيدَةً،... 9قَالَ هَذَا وَارْتَفَعَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ بِمَشْهَدٍ مِنْهُمْ. «.*
*ـ حتّى بلوغ الجليل * 
*متّى 28: 16 » وَأَمَّا التَّلاَمِيذُ الأَحَدَ عَشَرَ، فَذَهَبُوا إِلَى مِنْطَقَةِ الْجَلِيلِ، إِلَى الْجَبَلِ الَّذِي عَيَّنَهُ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ. 17فَلَمَّا رَأَوْهُ، سَجَدُوا لَهُ. «. [وهذا يناقض الأمر بالمكث بأورشليم حتى حلول الروح] * 
*وهي مسافة بعيدة، حوالي مرحلتين، فلن يتمكنوا من رؤية المسيح بالجليل * 
*

* 
*الرد*
*

* 
*الحقيقه هذه شبهة لا اصل لها لان لوقا البشير لم يقل ان صعود المسيح كان في نفس اليوم ولكن لوقا البشير وضح احداث اول يوم لظهور رب المجد بالكامل في انجيله ثم يختصر الاحداث ما بعد ذلك الي تركيزه علي الصعود وهذا قد شرحته تفصيلا في ملف * 
*ظهورات رب المجد*
*والامر الثاني هو ان لوقا البشير هو كاتب انجيل لوقا وهو كاتب اعمال الرسل فهو لايناقض نفسه فهو كاتب الاثنين ولكن ما تكلم عنه باختصار في انجيله يتكلم عنه بتفصيل اكثر في سفر الاعمال * 
*اما يوحنا الحبيب لا يشرح بتفصيل احداث اول يوم من قيامة رب المجد ولكن يكمل الاحداث بعد ذلك بطريقه تكميلية رائعه*
*انجيل لوقا 24*
*24: 33 فقاما في تلك الساعة و رجعا الى اورشليم و وجدا الاحد عشر مجتمعين هم و الذين معهم * 
*24: 34 و هم يقولون ان الرب قام بالحقيقة و ظهر لسمعان * 
*24: 35 و اما هما فكانا يخبران بما حدث في الطريق و كيف عرفاه عند كسر الخبز * 
*24: 36 و فيما هم يتكلمون بهذا وقف يسوع نفسه في وسطهم و قال لهم سلام لكم * 
*24: 37 فجزعوا و خافوا و ظنوا انهم نظروا روحا * 
*24: 38 فقال لهم ما بالكم مضطربين و لماذا تخطر افكار في قلوبكم * 
*24: 39 انظروا يدي و رجلي اني انا هو جسوني و انظروا فان الروح ليس له لحم و عظام كما ترون لي * 
*24: 40 و حين قال هذا اراهم يديه و رجليه * 
*24: 41 و بينما هم غير مصدقين من الفرح و متعجبين قال لهم اعندكم ههنا طعام * 
*24: 42 فناولوه جزءا من سمك مشوي و شيئا من شهد عسل * 
*24: 43 فاخذ و اكل قدامهم*
*الي هنا لوقا البشير يتكلم عن احداث ظهور رب المجد في اورشليم قبل مغادرتهم الي الجليل * 
*ولكن نلاحظ لغة لوقا البشير بدات تتغير باتجاه الكلام الاجمالي فيقول  * 
*24: 44 و قال لهم هذا هو الكلام الذي كلمتكم به و انا بعد معكم انه لا بد ان يتم جميع ما هو مكتوب عني في ناموس موسى و الانبياء و المزامير * 
*24: 45 حينئذ فتح ذهنهم ليفهموا الكتب*
*فالمسيح لم يشرح لهم الكتب وموسي والانبياء والمزامير كلها في دقائق ولكن هذا استغرق زمن طويل وهو فترة بقية الاربعين يوم * 
*اذا فكلام لوقا البشير رغم انه لايشرح تفصيل الا انه يوضح ان الامر استغرف فتره طويل وان لم يحددها * 
*وعند هذا يوجد فاصل زمني وهو رحلتهم الي الجليل وتعليم المسيح لهم ثم رجوعهم من الجليل وكلامه معهم قبل صعوده  * 
*24: 46 و قال لهم هكذا هو مكتوب و هكذا كان ينبغي ان المسيح يتالم و يقوم من الاموات في اليوم الثالث * 
*24: 47 و ان يكرز باسمه بالتوبة و مغفرة الخطايا لجميع الامم مبتدا من اورشليم * 
*24: 48 و انتم شهود لذلك * 
*24: 49 و ها انا ارسل اليكم موعد ابي فاقيموا في مدينة اورشليم الى ان تلبسوا قوة من الاعالي * 
*24: 50 و اخرجهم خارجا الى بيت عنيا و رفع يديه و باركهم * 
*24: 51 و فيما هو يباركهم انفرد عنهم و اصعد الى السماء * 
*24: 52 فسجدوا له و رجعوا الى اورشليم بفرح عظيم * 
*24: 53 و كانوا كل حين في الهيكل يسبحون و يباركون الله امين * 
* 

* 
*فالرحلة التي لم يتكلم عن تفصيلاها لوقا البشير في انجيله ولكن تكلم عنها في الاعمال * 
*سفر اعمال الرسل 1*
*1: 1 الكلام الاول انشاته يا ثاوفيلس عن جميع ما ابتدا يسوع يفعله و يعلم به * 
*1: 2 الى اليوم الذي ارتفع فيه بعدما اوصى بالروح القدس الرسل الذين اختارهم * 
*1: 3 الذين اراهم ايضا نفسه حيا ببراهين كثيرة بعدما تالم و هو يظهر لهم اربعين يوما و يتكلم عن الامور المختصة بملكوت الله * 
*1: 4 و فيما هو مجتمع معهم اوصاهم ان لا يبرحوا من اورشليم بل ينتظروا موعد الاب الذي سمعتموه مني * 
*وفي نهاية الاربعين يوم بعد ان ذهبوا الي الجليل وعادوا منها اوصاهم ان بعد صعوده لا يبرحوا من اورشليم حتي ياتي الروح القدس * 
*وايضا تكلم عنها متي البشير ويوحنا الحبيب*
*انجيل متي 28 * 
*7 وَاذْهَبَا سَرِيعًا قُولاَ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ: إِنَّهُ قَدْ قَامَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ. هَا هُوَ يَسْبِقُكُمْ إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ. هُنَاكَ تَرَوْنَهُ. هَا أَنَا قَدْ قُلْتُ لَكُمَا».
8 فَخَرَجَتَا سَرِيعًا مِنَ الْقَبْرِ بِخَوْفٍ وَفَرَحٍ عَظِيمٍ، رَاكِضَتَيْنِ لِتُخْبِرَا تَلاَمِيذَهُ.
9 وَفِيمَا هُمَا مُنْطَلِقَتَانِ لِتُخْبِرَا تَلاَمِيذَهُ إِذَا يَسُوعُ لاَقَاهُمَا وَقَالَ: «سَلاَمٌ لَكُمَا». فَتَقَدَّمَتَا وَأَمْسَكَتَا بِقَدَمَيْهِ وَسَجَدَتَا لَهُ.
10 فَقَالَ لَهُمَا يَسُوعُ: «لاَ تَخَافَا. اِذْهَبَا قُولاَ لإِخْوَتِي أَنْ يَذْهَبُوا إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ، وَهُنَاكَ يَرَوْنَنِي».*
*

* 
*28: 16 و اما الاحد عشر تلميذا فانطلقوا الى الجليل الى الجبل حيث امرهم يسوع * 
*

* 
*اولا امرهم بالذهاب للجليل وبعدها يعودوا ويقيموا في اورشليم ويكون مكان اقامتهم المستمره*
*ويبداؤا خدمتهم من اورشليم بعد قبول الروح القدس * 
*والجليل ليجددهم ويذكرهم باختياره لهم * 
*جاءت الدعوة أن يلتقي الكل به في "الجليل"، التي تعني "العبور". فإن كان السيد قام من بين الأموات إنما ليعبر بنا من الموت إلى الحياة، ومن الألم إلى مجد القيامة، ومن إنساننا القديم إلى الحياة الجديدة التي صارت لنا فيه. ويرى القديس أغسطينوس أن الجليل وهي تعني "العبور"، تعني عبور التلاميذ إلى الأمم للكرازة بينهم بعد أن فتح لهم الطريق، بقوله "ها أنا أسبقكم إلى الجليل".*
*ولكن متي البشير لا يتكلم عن صعود رب المجد هو توقف عند مقابلتهم له في الجليل * 
*ومن ذهابهم الي الجليل ورجوعهم هذا ما شرحه لوقا البشير نفسه في الاعمال وايضا يوحنا الحبيب في انجيله  * 
*انجيل يوحنا * 
*21: 1 بعد هذا اظهر ايضا يسوع نفسه للتلاميذ على بحر طبرية ظهر هكذا * 
*

* 
*21: 14 هذه مرة ثالثة ظهر يسوع لتلاميذه بعدما قام من الاموات * 
*

* 
*21: 24 هذا هو التلميذ الذي يشهد بهذا و كتب هذا و نعلم ان شهادته حق * 
*21: 25 و اشياء اخر كثيرة صنعها يسوع ان كتبت واحدة واحدة فلست اظن ان العالم نفسه يسع الكتب المكتوبة امين * 
*

* 
*فبهذا تاكدنا ان المبشرين يكملون بعضهم وما تكلم عنه باختصار مبشر تكلم عنه بشيئ من التفصيل المبشر الثاني وادعاء ان هناك تناقض بين الصعود في نفس اليوم في انجيل لوقا ام بعد اربعين يوم في الاعمال هذا خطأ لان لوقا كاتب الاثنين ولوقا البشير يتكلم باختصار في انجيله وبتفصيل اكثر في الاعمال  * 
*

* 
*واخيرا المعني الروحي*
*من تفسير ابونا تادرس واقوال الاباء*
*يقدم لنا لوقا البشير خدمة السيد المسيح لتلاميذه بظهوره لهم دفعات كثيرة خلال الأربعين يومًا، مؤكدًا لهم أنه حي ببراهين كثيرة، ومحدثًا إياهم عن ملكوت الله. خدمته في هذه الفترة مختلفة تمامًا عن خدمته خلال الثلاث سنوات السابقة. لم يعد يقدم أشفية وإقامة موتى، ولا عظات للجماهير، ولا حوار معه، إنما أعلن بكل وسيلة عن حقيقة شخصه أنه غالب العالم الشرير والموت والشيطان، من يقتنيه يقتني الغلبة والنصرة، ويتمتع بالحياة الجديدة المُقامة، بكونها عبورًا إلى عربون السماء، وتمتعًا بالمجد السماوي الداخلي.*
*التعبير اليوناني للكلمتين "ببراهين كثيرة tekmhrion" يعنى "علامات مُلزمة"، أو "علامات لا تُقاوم" أو "معصومة من الخطأ"infallible proofs. فإن كانت القيامة هو عصب الإيمان والخلاص، بدونها يُفقد الصليب دوره، لهذا قدم السيد المسيح براهين كثيرة لتأكيدها، أما هذه البراهين أو العلامات التي لا تُقاوم فهي:*
*1.       كانت ظهوراته لأشخاصٍ مختلفين وفي أوقات متباينة (1 كو 15) خلال فترة دامت أربعين يومًا، هي إعلانات لا يمكن أن تحمل أي نوعٍ من الخداع، بل كانت تجتذب من يلتقون به. ربط السيد ظهوراته بآلامه وصلبه، إذ كشفت عن مجد الصليب بتأكيد قيامته، فصار التلاميذ يعتزون بالقول: "بعدما تألم"، فما كان يمكنهم التمتع بمجد هذه الظهورات الإلهية وإدراك حقيقة شخص السيد المسيح ورسالته لو لم يجتز الألم. هي طريق مجده، أي طريق تحقيق رسالته كمخلصٍ لنا، به ومعه نجتاز الألم لنعبر إلى الأمجاد. "إن كنا نتألم معه لكي نتمجد أيضًا معه" (رو 8: 17). "باحثين أي وقت أو ما الوقت الذي كان يدل عليه روح المسيح الذي فيهم (الأنبياء)، إذ سبق فشهد بالآلام التي للمسيح والأمجاد التي بعدها" (1 بط 1: 11). هكذا صار الألم طريق المجد الحقيقي، إذ يقول الرسول: "كما اشتركتم في آلام المسيح، افرحوا لكي تفرحوا في استعلان مجده أيضا مبتهجين" (1 بط 4: 13)[6]. هنا ندرك سرّ اعتزاز الكنيسة بالتعبير "آلامك المحيية"، وتكراره يوميًا في صلوات السواعي وفي الليتورجيات الكنسية كسرّ خلاصنا ومجدنا الأبدي.*
*2.       عدم توقعهم لقيامته (يو 20: 25؛ لو 24: 19-24) أكد أن ظهوراته لم تكن عن أوهامٍ أو خيالاتٍ أو تصوراتٍ كانت مسبقة في أذهانهم.*
*v     قضى أربعين يومًا بعد القيامة بدخل ويخرج، يأكل ويشرب، دون أن يجوع أو يعطش، وإنما كشهادة لتأكيد حقيقة جسده الذي لم يعد في عوز، إنما يأكل ويشرب وهو حامل سلطان... لم يعد بعد معهم في شركة الضعف البشري[7].*
*القديس أغسطينوس*
*3.       ظهر لهم كصديقٍ ورفيقٍ لهم، ولكن على مستوى جديدٍ وفائقٍ. لقد أكل وشرب معهم، ولكن ليس كحياةٍ يوميةٍ عاديةٍ، كما كان قبل قيامته.*
*4.       لقاؤه مع تلاميذه في الجليل كما عيَّن لهم. لقد رأوا ذاك الذي عاشوا معه قرابة ثلاث سنوات عن قربٍ شديدٍ، يعرفونه حق المعرفة.*
*5.       خضوع جسده للمس، ليصرخ كلٍ منهم في أعماقه مع توما الرسول قائلاً: "ربي وإلهي".*
*6.       لم تكن ظهورات مجردة، بل قدم لهم أحاديثه عن ملكوت الله الذي بدأوا يدركونه بمفهومٍ جديدٍ بعد تمتعهم بالقائم من الأموات والحوار معهم.*
*ملكوت الله: ما قدمه السيد المسيح لتلاميذه خلال هذه الفترة كرصيدٍ حيٍ لكرازتهم هو الكشف عن سرّ صليبه والتمتع بقوة قيامته. يقدم ذاته لهم بكونه المصلوب القائم من الأموات. بهذا صار ملكوت الله منظورًا ومسموعًا وملموسًا بالمسيح القائم من الأموات. وبهذا يترنم التلاميذ: "الذي سمعناه، الذي رأيناه بعيوننا، الذي شاهدناه، ولمسته أيدينا من جهة كلمة الحياة" (1 يو 1:1). فالشهادة العملية لقيامته من الأموات هي الجانب العملي لخبرة ملكوت الله فينا. أو بمعنى آخر ملكوت الله في جوهره هو اتحاد مع المسيح المصلوب القائم من الأموات والصاعد إلى السماوات.*
*قبل قيامته لم يكن التلاميذ قادرين على إدراك أسرار السيد المسيح، لذا قال لهم: "إن لي أمورًا كثيرة أيضًا لأقول لكم، ولكن لا تستطيعون أن تحتملوا الآن" (يو 16: 12). أما وقد صارت القيامة واقعًا يمكنهم أن يتلمسوه، لم يعد يقول لهم: "أحتى الآن لا تفهمون... كيف لا تفهمون؟" (مت 16: 9، 11)، إنما "فتح ذهنهم ليفهموا الكتب" (لو 24: 45).*
*v     لم يكن دائمًا معهم في هذه الفترة كما كان قبل القيامة. إذ لم يقل الكاتب: "أربعون يومًا" وإنما "خلال الأربعين يومًا". كان يأتي ويختفي ليقودهم إلى مفاهيم علوية، ولم يسمح لهم أن يتطلعوا إليه بنفس الطريقة السابقة، بل يقدم لهم مقاييس تؤكد أمرين: الإيمان بحقيقة قيامته، وإدراكه بأنه أعظم من أن يكون إنسانُا. في نفس الوقت، هذان الأمران متعارضان، فلكي نؤمن بقيامته إنما يتحقق ذلك بكون شخصيته بشرية، والأمر الثاني علي خلاف ذلك. ومع هذا فإن النتيجتين لهما فاعليتهما، كل منهما في الوقت المناسب لها[8].*
*القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم*
*يرى القديس أغسطينوس أن حياتنا على الأرض يمثلها الرقم 40، حيث نلتزم بتنفيذ الوصايا العشرة فنبلغ كمال التطويبات، وأن نمارسها في كل أركان المسكونة أو جهاتها الأربع (الشرق والغرب والشمال والجنوب) أي أينما وجدنا (10 × 4 =40)*
*v     يشير هذا الرقم (40) إلى الحياة التي تعملون فيها في هذا العالم[9].*
*القديس أغسطينوس*
*
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 فبراير 2012)

*هل صعد المسيح من بيت عنيا ام من جبل الزيتون لوقا 24: 50 و اعمال 1: 12



 الشبهة



الصعود حسب لوقا من بيت عنيا ضواحي أورشليم،
 [لوقا 24: 50 » ثُمَّ اقْتَادَهُمْ إِلَى خَارِجِ الْمَدِينَةِ إِلَى بَيْتِ عَنْيَا. وَبَارَكَهُمْ رَافِعاً يَدَيْهِ. 51وَبَيْنَمَا كَانَ يُبَارِكُهُمْ، انْفَصَلَ عَنْهُمْ وَأُصْعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ ]. «.
لكن بأعمال الرسل 1 (12) كان الصعود من جبل الزيتون:
» ثُمّرَجَعَ الرُّسُلُ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ مِنَ الْجَبَلِ الْمَعْرُوفِ بِجَبَلِ الزَّيْتُونِ«.



 الرد



الحقيقه لا يوجد تناقض في هذا الامر وكاتب العددين هما لوقا البشير لانه هو كاتب انجيل لوقا وهو كاتب سفر اعمال الرسل ومن يدرس بيت عنيا جيدا يتاكد من هذا ويعرف ان جبل الزيتون علي حدودها ولكن الدراسه اكثر ستؤكد لنا انه لا يوجد تناقض   



خريطة بيت عنيا  








وبيت عنيا  
اسم ارامي معناه "بيت البؤس أو البائس" وهي قرية إلى الجنوب الشرقي من جبل الزيتون على بعد ميلين من أورشليم تقريباً.
فجبل الزيتون هو بين بيت عنيا وبين اورشليم وهو تابع لمنطقة بيت عنيا من الناحية الشرقية ومقابل اورشليم من الناحية الغربية له ومن الناحية الشرقيه لاورشليم




وجبل الزيتون  الي اورشليم ست غلوات او سبع غلوات فهو اقرب الي بيت عنيا عن اورشليم فمن يذهب الي جبل الزيتون يعتبر علي حدود بيت عنيل   
وفي الحقيقة أن هذا الجبل عبارة عن سلسلة من الجبال تمتد بعض سلاسله إلى الميل طولاً، وله رؤوس ستة تسمى تلالاً أو قمماً، منها قمتان جانبيتان:
1- قمة ممتدة في الشمال الغربي وترتفع إلى 737ر2 قدماً تسمى حسب تسمية يوسيفس تل سكوبس.  
2- قمة ممتدة في الجنوب الغربي وترتفع إلى 549ر2 قدماً وتسمى تل المشورة الرديئة نسبة إلى التقليد الذي يقول بأن قيافا كان يحتفظ ببيت ريفي في هذا الجانب، وفيه تمت مشورته مع الكهنة على قتل المسيح (يو 11: 47-53).  
3-قمة في الشمال ترتفع إلى 723ر2 قدماً وتسّمى في الوقت الحاضر كرم السيد، وكانت تدعى قبلاً تل الجليل نسبة على نزول الجليليين في هذه البقعة أيام الأعياد والمواسم، أو ربما بسبب الاعتقاد الذي تبلور في القرن الرابع عشر عن ارتفاع المسيح من هناك، بناء على قول الملاكين للرسل "أيها الرجال الجليلييون".  
4- قمة الصعود وهي في مواجهة الباب الشرقي لأورشليم وترتفع إلى 643ر2 قدماً فوق سطح البحر، وقد عرفت بهذا الاسم من عام 315 م. وقد توّج قسطنطين هذه القمة بقبة وبكنيسة عظيمة، وقد تكاثرت الكنائس هناك باسم كنيسة الصعود.  
5-قمة الأنبياء نسبة إلى وجود قبور الأنبياء على جانبها.  
6-قمة المعصية نسبة إلى الاعتقاد أنه هناك بني سليمان مذابحه الوثنية لزوجاته الوثنيات.
وتعتبر قمة الصعود من قمة تل الأنبياء حتى أن بعضهم يعتبرها قمة واحدة.
ولا توجد بين الرؤوس الأربعة الأخيرة انخفاضات عميقة، وقد كان جبل الزيتون مكسواً قديماً بالزيتون والتين والبطم والسنديان، وبالنخل في بعض المواضع كبيت عنيا. وكانت بقرب قمته شجرتان من الأرز وتحتها أربعة حوانيت لبيع الحمام لخدمة الهيكل، ولم يبقى من كل ذلك شيء سوى الزيتون والتين.
فمنا هذا من يتكلم عن جبل الزيتون ويطلق علي المنطقه بيت عنيا هذا ليس خطا  



ثانيا لغويا  
الحقيقه العدد في اليوناني اكثر دقه فهو لا يقول الي بيت عنيا بل يقول مقربه من بيت عنيا ويستخدم كلمة ايوس الي مقربه من  
 لوقا  
 24: 50 و اخرجهم خارجا الى بيت عنيا و رفع يديه و باركهم 
(G-NT-TR (Steph)+)εξηγαγεν he led 1806 V-2AAI-3S  δε And 1161 CONJ  αυτους them 846 P-APM  εξω out 1854 ADVεως as far as 2193 CONJ  εις to 1519 PREPβηθανιαν Bethany 963 N-ASF  και and 2532 CONJ  επαρας he lifted up 1869 V-AAP-NSM  τας 3588 T-APF  χειρας hands 5495 N-APF  αυτου them 846 P-GSM  ευλογησεν and blessed 2127 V-AAI-3S  αυτους . 846 P-APM 
اي انهم لم يصلوا الي بيت عنيا ولكنهم من اورشليم خرجوا واتجهوا الي جبل الزيتون مقربه من بيت عنيا  
(KJV)  And he led them out as far as to Bethany, and he lifted up his hands, and blessed them.
واعتقد بهذا لايوجد اي بقية من الشبهة لان المعني واضح تماما الان   
سفر اعمال الرسل  
1: 12 حينئذ رجعوا الى اورشليم من الجبل الذي يدعى جبل الزيتون الذي هو بالقرب من اورشليم على سفر سبت 
وعرفنا ان جبل الزيتون هو في حدود بيت عنيا وعلي مقربه منها وهم لم يدخلوا بيت عنيا ولكن صعدوا الي جبل الزيتون علي مقربه من بيت عنيا ورجعوا من هناك الي اورشليم  



واخيرا المعني الروحي  



قلنا أن "بيت عنيا" تعني "بيت العناء" أو"بيت الطاعة"، فإنه قد أراد أن يصعد إلى السماء عند بيت عنيا، عند جبل الزيتون، حتى كل من يود أن يرتفع قلبه إلى السماء يلزمه أن يحتمل معه "العناء" ويشاركه الألم، كما يحمل سمة الطاعة التي للابن نحو أبيه. يمكننا أن نقول بأنه من أجل عصياننا نزل من السماء، وبطاعته رفعنا إلى سماواته.
لقد رفع يديه الحاملتين لآثار الجراح ببركة صليبه، مقدّمًا دمه المبذول ثمنًا لرفعهم معه.
العجيب أن التلاميذ لم يحزنوا على صعود الرب ومفارقته لهم حسب الجسد، إنما رجعوا إلى أورشليم بفرحٍ عظيمٍ، إذ أدركوا أنه حيث يوجد الرأس تكون الأعضاء، وما تمتع به السيد المسيح إنما هو باسم الكنيسة كلها ولحسابها.  



هل المسيح هو اول القائمين من الاموات ام قام قبله كثيرين ؟
1صم 28: 15 و1 ملوك 17: 19 و 2ملوك 4: 32 و 2ملوك 13: 21 و متي 11: 4 و متي 17: 3 و مرقس 9 و لوقا 9 واعمال 26: 23 و رؤيا 1: 5 يوحنا 11: 44



 الشبهة



ـ قال رواة الصليب أن المسيح بعد صلبه كان أول من قام من الأموات:  
أعمال الرسل: 26: 23 » مِنْ أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ سَيَتَأَلَّمُ فَيَكُونُ أَوَّلَ مَنْ يَقُومُ مِنْ بَيْنِ الأَمْوَاتِ.. «.
الرؤيا 1: 5 » وَمِنْ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ..، بِكْرِ الْقَائِمِينَ مِنْ بَيْنِ الأَمْوَاتِ«.
ـ ولكن نجد ما يُكذّب زعمهم،لأن غير المسيح كان قد سبقه في القيام من الموت:  
* كِتَابُ صَمُوئِيلَ الأَوَّلُ، 28 : 3 » وَكَانَ صَمُوئِيلُ قَدْ مَاتَ ..15فَقَالَ صَمُوئِيلُ لِشَاوُلَ: «لِمَاذَا أَزْعَجْتَنِي بِإِصْعَادِكَ لِي؟».  «.
* كِتَابُ المُلُوكِ الأَوَّلُ، 17: موت ابن الأرملة وإحياؤه[إيليا]:  
» 17وَحَدَثَ بَعْدَ زَمَنٍ أَنَّ ابْنَ الْمَرْأَةِ صَاحِبَةِ الْبَيْتِ اشْتَدَّ عَلَيْهِ الْمَرَضُ، وَمَاتَ،.. 19فَقَالَ لَهَا: «أَعْطِينِي ابْنَكِ». وَأَخَذَهُ مِنْهَا .. وَرَجَعَتْ نَفْسُ الْوَلَدِ إِلَيْهِ فَعَاشَ. .. وَسَلَّمَهُ إِلَى أُمِّهِ، وَقَالَ لَهَا: «انْظُرِي، إِنَّ ابْنَكِ حَيٌّ» .. «.
* كتاب الملوك الثاني 4: 32 » وَدَخَلَ أَلِيشَعُ الْبَيْتَ وَإِذَا بِالصَّبِيِّ مَيْتٌ فِي سَرِيرِهِ. .. فَعَطَس هَذَا سَبْعَ مَرَّاتٍ وَفَتَحَ عَيْنَيْهِ. .. قَالَ: «احْمِلِي ابْنَكِ!» 37فَسَجَدَتْ عَلَى وَجْهِهَا إِلَى الأَرْضِ عِنْدَ قَدَمَيْهِ ثُمَّ حَمَلَتِ ابْنَهَا وَانْصَرَفَتْ. «.
* كِتَابُ الْمُلُوكِ الثَّانِي،13: 20 »20وَمَاتَ أَلِيشَعُ فَدَفَنُوهُ... 21فِيمَا كَانَ قَوْمٌ يَقُومُونَ بِدَفْنِ رَجُلٍ مَيْتٍ... حَتَّى طَرَحُوا الْجُثْمَانَ فِي قَبْرِ أَلِيشَعَ، وَمَا كَادَ جُثْمَانُ الْمَيْتِ يَمَسُّ عِظَامَ أَلِيشَعَ حَتَّى ارْتَدَّتْ إِلَيْهِ الْحَيَاةُ، فَعَاشَ وَنَهَضَ عَلَى رِجْلَيْهِ.. «.
* يوحنا 11: 44»فَخَرَجَ الْمَيْتُ وَالأَكْفَانُ تَشُدُّ يَدَيْهِ وَرِجْلَيْهِ، وَالْمِنْدِيلُ يَلُفُّ رَأْسَهُ. فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لِمَنْ حَوْلَهُ: «حُلُّوهُ وَدَعُوهُ يَذْهَبْ!». «.
* لوقا 7: 12» وَلَمَّا اقْتَرَبَ مِنْ بَابِ الْمَدِينَةِ، إِذَا مَيْتٌ مَحْمُولٌ، .. وَقَالَ: «أَيُّهَا الشَّابُّ، لَكَ أَقُولُ: قُمْ!» 15فَجَلَسَ الْمَيْتُ وَبَدَأَ يَتَكَلَّمُ،..  «.
* متّى11 : 4 » فَأَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ قَائِلاً: .. 5الْعُمْيُ يُبْصِرُونَ، وَالْعُرْجُ يَمْشُونَ، وَالْبُرْصُ يُطَهَّرُونَ، وَالصُّمُّ يَسْمَعُونَ، وَالْمَوْتَى يُقَامُونَ،.  «.
* لوقا 9: 28» وَحَدَثَ بَعْدَ هَذَا الْكَلاَمِ بِثَمَانِيَةِ أَيَّامٍ تَقْرِيباً أَنْ أَخَذَ يَسُوعُ بُطْرُسَ وَيُوحَنَّا وَيَعْقُوبَ، .. 30وَإِذَا رَجُلاَنِ يَتَحَدَّثَانِ مَعَهُ، وَهُمَا مُوسَى وَإِيلِيَّا، 31وَقَدْ ظَهَرَا بِمَجْدٍ وَتَكَلَّمَا عَنْ رَحِيلِهِ ... «.
* متّى 1:17ـ 13: » وَبَعْدَ سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ، أَخَذَ يَسُوعُ بُطْرُسَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَيُوحَنَّا أَخَاهُ،... 3وَإِذَا مُوسَى وَإِيلِيَّا قَدْ ظَهَرَا لَهُمْ يَتَحَدَّثَانِ مَعَهُ. .. 10فَسَأَلَهُ تَلاَمِيذُهُ: «لِمَاذَا إِذَنْ يَقُولُ الْكَتَبَةُ إِنَّ إِيلِيَّا لاَبُدَّ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ قَبْلاً؟» 11فَأَجَابَهُمْ قَائِلاً: .. 12عَلَى أَنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَدْ جَاءَ إِيلِيَّا، وَلَمْ يَعْرِفُوهُ،.. 13عِنْدَئِذٍ فَهِمَ التَّلاَمِيذُ أَنَّهُ كَلَّمَهُمْ عَنْ يُوحَنَّا الْمَعْمَدَانِ. «.
فيتبين أن القول بأن المسيح أول من قام من الأموات،هو قول زائف،يدل على تخرّص الكتبة،  



 الرد



في البداية لنفهم معني ان المسيح اول القائمين من الاموات وبكر القائمين من الاموات نفهم في عجالة معني الموت ومعني قيامة المسيح ثم نطبقه علي الامثله التي ذكرها المشكك  
الموت كما شرحت سلبقا في ملف  
الرد علي شبهة موتا تموت 
هو انواع  
1 الموت الذي يصيب الجسد  
سفر التكوين 6: 17


فَهَا             أَنَا آتٍ بِطُوفَانِ الْمَاءِ عَلَى             الأَرْضِ لأُهْلِكَ كُلَّ جَسَدٍ فِيهِ             رُوحُ حَيَاةٍ مِنْ تَحْتِ السَّمَاءِ.             كُلُّ             مَا فِي الأَرْضِ يَمُوتُ.



رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى أهل كورنثوس 4: 11


لأَنَّنَا             نَحْنُ الأَحْيَاءَ نُسَلَّمُ دَائِمًا             لِلْمَوْتِ مِنْ أَجْلِ يَسُوعَ، لِكَيْ             تَظْهَرَ حَيَاةُ يَسُوعَ أَيْضًا فِي             جَسَدِنَا الْمَائِتِ.



2 والموت فساد الجسد
سفر أيوب 18: 13


يَأْكُلُ             أَعْضَاءَ جَسَدِهِ.             يَأْكُلُ             أَعْضَاءَهُ بِكْرُ الْمَوْتِ.



3 وموت اهتمامات الجسد ( اي الشهوات )
رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 8: 6


لأَنَّ             اهْتِمَامَ الْجَسَدِ هُوَ مَوْتٌ،             وَلكِنَّ اهْتِمَامَ الرُّوحِ هُوَ             حَيَاةٌ وَسَلاَمٌ.



 4 وموت النفس  
انجيل متي 10
10: 28 و لا تخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد و لكن النفس لا يقدرون ان يقتلوها بل خافوا بالحري من الذي يقدر ان يهلك النفس و الجسد كليهما في جهنم  



رسالة يعقوب 5
5: 20 فليعلم ان من رد خاطئا عن ضلال طريقه يخلص نفسا من الموت و يستر كثرة من الخطايا  



5 وموت ابدي
سفر حزقيال 25: 15


«             هكَذَا             قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ:             مِنْ             أَجْلِ أَنَّ الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّينَ             قَدْ عَمِلُوا بِالانْتِقَامِ،             وَانْتَقَمُوا نَقْمَةً بِالإِهَانَةِ             إِلَى الْمَوْتِ لِلْخَرَابِ مِنْ             عَدَاوَةٍ أَبَدِيَّةٍ،



6 وموت الروح بالخطيه  
رسالة بولس الرسول الي افسس 2
2: 1 و انتم اذ كنتم امواتا بالذنوب و الخطايا  



إنجيل لوقا 15: 32


وَلكِنْ             كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ نَفْرَحَ وَنُسَرَّ،             لأَنَّ أَخَاكَ هذَا كَانَ مَيِّتًا             فَعَاشَ، وَكَانَ ضَالُا فَوُجِدَ».



رسالة بولس الرسول الي اهل رومية 6
6: 23 لان اجرة الخطية هي موت و اما هبة الله فهي حياة ابدية بالمسيح يسوع ربنا  



7 موت عدم الايمان بالمسيح  
انجيل يوحنا 3
3: 16 لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية  
3: 17 لانه لم يرسل الله ابنه الى العالم ليدين العالم بل ليخلص به العالم  
3: 18 الذي يؤمن به لا يدان و الذي لا يؤمن قد دين لانه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد  



رسالة يوحنا الرسول الاولي 5
5: 12 من له الابن فله الحياة و من ليس له ابن الله فليست له الحياة  



وبالطبع المسيح مات بالجسد فقط ولكنه لم يتعرض لاي نوع من انواع الموت وبقيامته تمم مصالحة السمائيين بالارضيين فهو بموته مات بالجسد وبقيامته فتح الباب للبشريه لتقوم من جميع انواع الموت السبعة   
رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية الي أهل كورنثوس 5
17 إِذًا إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ فِي الْمَسِيحِ فَهُوَ خَلِيقَةٌ جَدِيدَةٌ: الأَشْيَاءُ الْعَتِيقَةُ قَدْ مَضَتْ، هُوَذَا الْكُلُّ قَدْ صَارَ جَدِيدًا.
18 وَلكِنَّ الْكُلَّ مِنَ اللهِ، الَّذِي صَالَحَنَا لِنَفْسِهِ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَأَعْطَانَا خِدْمَةَ الْمُصَالَحَةِ،
19 أَيْ إِنَّ اللهَ كَانَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ مُصَالِحًا الْعَالَمَ لِنَفْسِهِ، غَيْرَ حَاسِبٍ لَهُمْ خَطَايَاهُمْ، وَوَاضِعًا فِينَا كَلِمَةَ الْمُصَالَحَةِ.
والمسيح بقيامته لن يموت بالجسد مره اخري ولا باي نوع من انواع الموت الاخري بل جسده تحول الي الطبيعه النورانية الطبيعه السماوية وليست الطبيعه المادية الضعيفة وهو اول من تحول الي هذه الطبيعه بالجسد وليس باللاهوت فهو  
اول القائمين وبكر من الاموات لانه قام بجسد لايموت مره اخري مثل بقية البشر ولو قاموت لابد ان يموت الجسد او يتغير ولكن المسيح جسده تغير اولا فهو الاول في قيامة الجسد وهو الذي يقيم كل انسان سواء مؤقتا او في اليوم الاخير والذين لم يموتوا يتغيروا ليشابهوا جسده فهو الاول في هذا  
ثانيا المسيح اول القائمين الذي لا يتعرض جسده لفساد حتي اثناء الموت بالجسد لانه كما قال  
سفر أعمال الرسل 13: 35


وَلِذلِكَ             قَالَ أَيْضًا فِي مَزْمُورٍ آخَرَ:لَنْ             تَدَعَ قُدُّوسَكَ يَرَى فَسَادًا
اما غيره من البشر فجسدهم قابل للفساد والامراض اثناء حياتهم وبعد موتهم ولكن في المسيح هم ينالوا الجسد عديم الفساد اذا هو البكر في هذا ايضا  
ثالثا المسيح لم يموت موت الشهوه لانه بلا خطيه ولكن كل البشر خطاه وماتوا بالخطايا واحتاجوا مجد الله اي الرب يسوع المسيح  
رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 3: 23


إِذِ             الْجَمِيعُ أَخْطَأُوا وَأَعْوَزَهُمْ             مَجْدُ اللهِ،
فهؤلاء يحتاجوا للمسيح لكي يقيمهم من موت الخطيه فهو البكر في هذا ايضا  
رابعا المسيح لم يموت موت النفس ولم ينفصل عن الله ولكن هذا يحدث للبشر وهم ايضا يحتاجوا المسيح المصالح لكي يخلصهم من هذا الموت فهو البكر في هذا  
خامسا المسيح لم يموت الموت الابدي بالانفصال عن الله ولكن الخاطي الغير تائب فقط هو الذي يموت هذا الموت اما التائبين فيحتاجون ايضا المسيح وفداؤه لكي لا يموتوا ابديا فالمسيح بقيامته وتتمين المصالحه هو البكر من الاموات لانه تتم هذه المصالحه  
سادسا المسيح لم يموت بالروح بالخطيه ولكن مات عن خطايا البشريه وقام ليقيم البشريه في جسده بعد تتميم الفداء فهو البكر من الاموات  
سابعا المسيح بالطبع لم يموت موت عدم معرفة ان يسوع هو المسيح لانه هو نفسه المسيح ولكن يحتاج كل انسان لكي يقوم فيه ان يؤمن بان يسوع هو المسيح وهو تتم الفداء وحتي رجال العهد القديم هم رقدوا علي رجاء مجيؤه لكي يخلصهم من الهاوية فهو ايضا بكرهم  
وهو ايضا البكر لانه اول من فتح باب الهاوية واخرج الذين رقدوا علي الرجاء وهذا شرحته بتفصيل في ملف  
هل نزل المسيح الي الهاوية ليخرج الاباء 
فهو البكر في اخراجهم لانه اول من ذهب الي الهاوية ليخرجهم فهو بكرهم   

ومعني كلمة القيامة التي وصف بها قيامة المسيح  
هي ادق ترجمه لها بعث ( اناستاسيس ) وبالانجليزي  
resurrection  
 G386
ἀνάστασις
  anastasis
 Thayer Definition:
  1) a raising up, rising (e.g. from a seat)
  2) a rising from the dead
  2a) that of Christ
  2b) that of all men at the end of this present age
  2c) the resurrection of certain ones history who were restored to life (Heb_11:35)
  Part of Speech: noun feminine
  A Related Word by Thayer’s/Strong’s Number: from G450
 Citing in TDNT: 1:371, 60
بمعني يقف يقوم من علي كرسي, القيامة من الموت مثل المسيح او البشر في نهاية الايام او اعادة حياة  
وهي استخدمت 44 مره في العهد الجديد بمعني البعث فقط  
 G386
ἀνάστασις
  anastasis
 Total KJV Occurrences: 44
  resurrection, 39
Mat_22:23, Mat_22:28, Mat_22:30-31 (2), Mar_12:18, Mar_12:23, Luk_14:14, Luk_20:27, Luk_20:33, Luk_20:35-36 (2), Joh_5:29 (2), Joh_11:24-25 (2), Act_1:22, Act_2:31, Act_4:2, Act_4:33, Act_17:18, Act_17:32, Act_23:6, Act_23:8, Act_24:15, Act_24:21, Rom_6:4-5 (2), 1Co_15:12-13 (2), 1Co_15:21, 1Co_15:42, Phi_3:10, 2Ti_2:18, Heb_6:2, Heb_11:35, 1Pe_1:3, 1Pe_3:21, Rev_20:5-6 (2)
  again, 2
Heb_11:34-35 (2)
  raised, 1
Heb_11:35 (2)
  rise, 1
Act_26:23
  rising, 1
Luk_2:34
وهي وصف بها قيامة المسيح فقط وسيوصف بها قيامة البشر ليس في الدنيا ولكن في اليوم الاخير اذا فهي خاصه بالمسيح فقط وهو البكر فيها  
اما قيامة الاشخاص فوصفت بتعبير اخر وهو  
وهو ايجيرو
 G1453
ἐγείρω
  egeirō
 Thayer Definition:
  1) to arouse, cause to rise
  1a) to arouse from sleep, to awake
  1b) to arouse from the sleep of death, to recall the dead to life
  1c) to cause to rise from a seat or bed etc.
  1d) to raise up, produce, cause to appear
  1d1) to cause to appear, bring before the public
  1d2) to raise up, stir up, against one
  1d3) to raise up, i.e. cause to be born
  1d4) of buildings, to raise up, construct, erect
  Part of Speech: verb
  A Related Word by Thayer’s/Strong’s Number: probably akin to the base of G58 (through the idea of collecting one’s faculties)
 Citing in TDNT: 2:333, 195
يقوم ويقف من نوم او يستيقظ او من الموت او من كرسي او سرير او يظهر للعامة  



وهي استخدمت 150 مره منها معني القيامه من الموت وليس البعث لليوم الاخير  
لهذا لغويا الاعداد في اليوناني فرقت بين قيامة المسيح وبين قيامت الاشخاص من الموت بمعجزات قبل يوم الدينونة  



الامثلة التي قدمها المشكك  
اولا صموئيل  
سفر صموئيل الاول 28
28: 14 فقال لها ما هي صورته فقالت رجل شيخ صاعد و هو مغطي بجبة فعلم شاول انه صموئيل فخر على وجهه الى الارض و سجد  
28: 15 فقال صموئيل لشاول لماذا اقلقتني باصعادك اياي فقال شاول قد ضاق بي الامر جدا الفلسطينيون يحاربونني و الرب فارقني و لم يعد يجيبني لا بالانبياء و لا بالاحلام فدعوتك لكي تعلمني ماذا اصنع 
اخطأ المشكك بالاستشهاد بهذا الموضوع لان الذي الذي ظهر هو ليس صموئيل النبي ولكن احد الارواح الشريرة وهذا شرحته تفصيلا في ملف  
استدعاء روح صموئيل 
نضع أمامنا بعض ملاحظات هامة، وهي:
1- المرأه العرافة لم تقل إنه صموئيل.  لم تذكر هذا الاسم، وصموئيل النبى كان شخصية معروفة جداً ومشهورة وقتذاك..  بل قالت المراة: "رجل شيخ صاعد وهو مغطى بجبة".  وهذا الوصف ينطبق على مئات الناس.
2- لو كانت المرأة تحضر روح صموئيل، ثم رأت صموئيل، لكانت تفرح بنجاح مهمتها، لكنها "صرخت بصوت عظيم" (1صم12:28)، حتى أن شاول قال لها: "لا تخافي، ماذا رأيتِ"؟ فهذا يدل انه تمثيل منها  
3- قالت المراه: "رأيت آلهة يصعدون من الأرض" (1صم13:28).
وعبارة "ألهة" تعني أنها رأت كثيرين.  وقد قيلت عبارة "آلهه" عن ألهة الأمم، "لأن كل آلهة الأمم شياطين" (مز5:96).  وقيل عن الشيطان أنه "إله هذا الدهر" (2كو4:4).  واستخدم الكتاب تعبير آلهة أيضاً في (مز6،1:82).
وغيرها الكثير من الادله التي قدمتها  
فهذا الشاهد لا يصلح  



ثانيا ظهور موسي وايليا مع الرب يسوع المسيح في حادثة التجلي  
انجيل متي 17
17: 1 و بعد ستة ايام اخذ يسوع بطرس و يعقوب و يوحنا اخاه و صعد بهم الى جبل عال منفردين  
17: 2 و تغيرت هيئته قدامهم و اضاء وجهه كالشمس و صارت ثيابه بيضاء كالنور  
17: 3 و اذا موسى و ايليا قد ظهرا لهم يتكلمان معه  
17: 4 فجعل بطرس يقول ليسوع يا رب جيد ان نكون ههنا فان شئت نصنع هنا ثلاث مظال لك واحدة و لموسى واحدة و لايليا واحدة  
17: 5 و فيما هو يتكلم اذا سحابة نيرة ظللتهم و صوت من السحابة قائلا هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت له اسمعوا  
17: 6 و لما سمع التلاميذ سقطوا على وجوههم و خافوا جدا  
17: 7 فجاء يسوع و لمسهم و قال قوموا و لا تخافوا  
17: 8 فرفعوا اعينهم و لم يروا احدا الا يسوع وحده  
17: 9 و فيما هم نازلون من الجبل اوصاهم يسوع قائلا لا تعلموا احدا بما رايتم حتى يقوم ابن الانسان من الاموات  
17: 10 و ساله تلاميذه قائلين فلماذا يقول الكتبة ان ايليا ينبغي ان ياتي اولا  
17: 11 فاجاب يسوع و قال لهم ان ايليا ياتي اولا و يرد كل شيء  
17: 12 و لكني اقول لكم ان ايليا قد جاء و لم يعرفوه بل عملوا به كل ما ارادوا كذلك ابن الانسان ايضا سوف يتالم منهم  
17: 13 حينئذ فهم التلاميذ انه قال لهم عن يوحنا المعمدان  



مرقس 9
9: 2 و بعد ستة ايام اخذ يسوع بطرس و يعقوب و يوحنا و صعد بهم الى جبل عال منفردين وحدهم و تغيرت هيئته قدامهم  
9: 3 و صارت ثيابه تلمع بيضاء جدا كالثلج لا يقدر قصار على الارض ان يبيض مثل ذلك  
9: 4 و ظهر لهم ايليا مع موسى و كانا يتكلمان مع يسوع  
9: 5 فجعل بطرس يقول ليسوع يا سيدي جيد ان نكون ههنا فلنصنع ثلاث مظال لك واحدة و لموسى واحدة و لايليا واحدة  
9: 6 لانه لم يكن يعلم ما يتكلم به اذ كانوا مرتعبين  
9: 7 و كانت سحابة تظللهم فجاء صوت من السحابة قائلا هذا هو ابني الحبيب له اسمعوا  
9: 8 فنظروا حولهم بغتة و لم يروا احدا غير يسوع وحده معهم  
9: 9 و فيما هم نازلون من الجبل اوصاهم ان لا يحدثوا احد بما ابصروا الا متى قام ابن الانسان من الاموات  



انجيل لوقا 9
9: 29 و فيما هو يصلي صارت هيئة وجهه متغيرة و لباسه مبيضا لامعا  
9: 30 و اذا رجلان يتكلمان معه و هما موسى و ايليا  
9: 31 اللذان ظهرا بمجد و تكلما عن خروجه الذي كان عتيدا ان يكمله في اورشليم  
9: 32 و اما بطرس و اللذان معه فكانوا قد تثقلوا بالنوم فلما استيقظوا راوا مجده و الرجلين الواقفين معه  
9: 33 و فيما هما يفارقانه قال بطرس ليسوع يا معلم جيد ان نكون ههنا فلنصنع ثلاثة مظال لك واحدة و لموسى واحدة و لايليا واحدة و هو لا يعلم ما يقول  
9: 34 و فيما هو يقول ذلك كانت سحابة فظللتهم فخافوا عندما دخلوا في السحابة  
9: 35 و صار صوت من السحابة قائلا هذا هو ابني الحبيب له اسمعوا  
9: 36 و لما كان الصوت وجد يسوع وحده و اما هم فسكتوا و لم يخبروا احدا في تلك الايام بشيء مما ابصروه  
والرد باختصار بالنسبه الي موسي هذا ظهور وليس قيامة بمعني ان موسي لم يقم من الاموات بجسده ولكن هو ظهور له في صورة مرئية ولم يقم جسده   
ولهذا العدد يقول ظهرا وليس قاما من الاموات
فالاستشهاد بموسي فهو لا يصلح ان يكون كمثال من قام من الاموات ولو افترضت خطا انه كان قام من الاموات اين هو بالجسد الان ليقارن بقيامة المسيح   
اما عن ايليا فايليا لم يمت اصلا ولكن اختطف في المركبة النارية   
سفر الملوك الثاني 2: 11


وَفِيمَا             هُمَا يَسِيرَانِ وَيَتَكَلَّمَانِ             إِذَا مَرْكَبَةٌ مِنْ نَارٍ وَخَيْلٌ             مِنْ نَارٍ فَصَلَتْ بَيْنَهُمَا،             فَصَعِدَ إِيلِيَّا فِي الْعَاصِفَةِ             إِلَى السَّمَاءِ.



وظهر اي بارادة الرب اتي من المكان الذي اختطف اليه فهو لايصح ان يقال عنه انه قام لانه لم يمت اصلا بالجسد بعد فهذه مقارنة خطأ ولا يصلح ان يقال علي ايليا انه باكورة الراقدين لانه لم يرقد بعد  
ولكن سياتي يوم يرقد فيه كما يخبرنا سفر الرؤيا  
سفر الرؤيا 11
7 وَمَتَى تَمَّمَا شَهَادَتَهُمَا، فَالْوَحْشُ الصَّاعِدُ مِنَ الْهَاوِيَةِ سَيَصْنَعُ مَعَهُمَا حَرْبًا وَيَغْلِبُهُمَا وَيَقْتُلُهُمَا.
8 وَتَكُونُ جُثَّتَاهُمَا عَلَى شَارِعِ الْمَدِينَةِ الْعَظِيمَةِ الَّتِي تُدْعَى رُوحِيًّا سَدُومَ وَمِصْرَ، حَيْثُ صُلِبَ رَبُّنَا أَيْضًا.
9 وَيَنْظُرُ أُنَاسٌ مِنَ الشُّعُوبِ وَالْقَبَائِلِ وَالأَلْسِنَةِ وَالأُمَمِ جُثَّتَيْهِمَا ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَنِصْفًا، وَلاَ يَدَعُونَ جُثَّتَيْهِمَا تُوضَعَانِ فِي قُبُورٍ.
10 وَيَشْمَتُ بِهِمَا السَّاكِنُونَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَيَتَهَلَّلُونَ، وَيُرْسِلُونَ هَدَايَا بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ لأَنَّ هذَيْنِ النَّبِيَّيْنِ كَانَا قَدْ عَذَّبَا السَّاكِنِينَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ.
11 ثُمَّ بَعْدَ الثَّلاَثَةِ الأَيَّامِ وَالنِّصْفِ، دَخَلَ فِيهِمَا رُوحُ حَيَاةٍ مِنَ اللهِ، فَوَقَفَا عَلَى أَرْجُلِهِمَا. وَوَقَعَ خَوْفٌ عَظِيمٌ عَلَى الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يَنْظُرُونَهُمَا.
12 وَسَمِعُوا صَوْتًا عَظِيمًا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ قَائِلاً لَهُمَا: «اصْعَدَا إِلَى ههُنَا». فَصَعِدَا إِلَى السَّمَاءِ فِي السَّحَابَةِ، وَنَظَرَهُمَا أَعْدَاؤُهُمَا.
فلا يصح ان يقال علي من لم يرقد بعد انه قام قبل المسيح اصلا  



اما عن الموتي الذين قاموا مثل الولد الذي اقامه ايليا والذي اقامه اليشع والرجل الذي قام من لمس عظام اليشع والموتي الذين اقامهم المسيح مثل اليعازر وابن ارملة نايين وغيرهم كل هؤلاء ماتوا مره اخري فهي كانت معجزة ولا يقال عنهم انهم بعثوا فهم كلهم رقدوا بالجسد ومات الجسد مره ثانية ولكن الوحيد الذي بعث وقام حقا وهو باكورة الراقدين هو السيد المسيح  
ولو طبقنا عليهم كلهم انواع الموت المختلفه كمقارنه بقيامة المسيح  
المسيح قام بجسد ولم يرقد مره اخري بهذا الجسد فهو باكورة القائمين من الاموات بجسده قيامه حقيقية وليست قيامه مؤقته اما كل هؤلاء قاموا باجساد وماتوا مره اخري ولهذا فهم ليسوا الباكورة ولكن المسيح وهم ايضا اجسادهم لم تتغير بعد قيامتهم ولكن المسيح هو الوحيد الذي جسده تغير للطبيعه النورانية القويه وليست الضعيفه ولهذا هو اول من قام قيامة حقيقيه بجسد قوي   
وثانيا ايضا المسيح اول القائمين الذي لم ولن يتعرض جسده لفساد ولكن الباقيين ماتوا وتعرضوا للفساد فهو البكر في هذا الامر ايضا  
ثالثا المسيح لم يموت موت الشهوه قبل وبعد قيامته اما هؤلاء ماتوا موت الشهوه قبل وبعد قيامتهم المؤقته حتي ماتوا مره اخري فالمسيح هو الوحيد القام قيامه حقيقيه ولم يموت موت الشهوة  
وفي هذا النوع المسيح لايحتاج الي مجد لانه هو المجد اما هؤلاء فيحاتجوا مجد الرب ولهذا فهو باكورتهم واول القائمين   
رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 3: 23


إِذِ             الْجَمِيعُ أَخْطَأُوا وَأَعْوَزَهُمْ             مَجْدُ اللهِ،
فهؤلاء يحتاجوا للمسيح لكي يقيمهم من موت الخطيه فهو البكر في هذا ايضا
رابعا المسيح لم يموت موت النفس ولم ينفصل عن الله ولكن هؤلاء للبشر الذين قاموا مؤقتا ورقدوا مره اخري هم ايضا يحتاجوا المسيح المصالح لكي يخلصهم من هذا الموت فهو البكر في هذا  
خامسا المسيح لم يموت الموت الابدي بالانفصال عن الله بالخطية ولكن هؤلاء اخطؤا واحتاجوا ايضا المسيح وفداؤه لكي لا يموتوا ابديا فالمسيح بقيامته وتتمين المصالحه هو البكر من الاموات لانه تتم هذه المصالحه
سادسا المسيح لم يموت بالروح بالخطيه ولكن مات عن خطايا البشريه وقام ليقيم البشريه في جسده بعد تتميم الفداء ولكن هؤلاء احتاجوا فداء المسيح فهو البكر من الاموات  
سابعا المسيح بالطبع لم يموت موت عدم معرفة ان يسوع هو المسيح لانه هو نفسه المسيح ولكن م هم رقدوا علي رجاء مجيؤه لكي يخلصهم من الهاوية فهو ايضا بكرهم
وهو ايضا البكر لانه اول من فتح باب الهاوية واخرج الذين رقدوا علي الرجاء ومنهم هؤلاء الذين قاموا ثم ماتوا مره اخري فهو الذي كسر باب الهاويه فهو البكر واول من قام  



لهذا المسيح هو فعلا اول القائمين من الاموات  
ولكن قبل ان اختم احد ان اقدم بعض الاعداد التي شرح فيها معلمنا بولس معاني رائعه  
رسالة بولس الرسول الي أهل رومية 5
5: 1 فاذ قد تبررنا بالايمان لنا سلام مع الله بربنا يسوع المسيح  
5: 2 الذي به ايضا قد صار لنا الدخول بالايمان الى هذه النعمة التي نحن فيها مقيمون و نفتخر على رجاء مجد الله  
5: 3 و ليس ذلك فقط بل نفتخر ايضا في الضيقات عالمين ان الضيق ينشئ صبرا  
5: 4 و الصبر تزكية و التزكية رجاء  
5: 5 و الرجاء لا يخزي لان محبة الله قد انسكبت في قلوبنا بالروح القدس المعطى لنا  
5: 6 لان المسيح اذ كنا بعد ضعفاء مات في الوقت المعين لاجل الفجار  
5: 7 فانه بالجهد يموت احد لاجل بار ربما لاجل الصالح يجسر احد ايضا ان يموت  
5: 8 و لكن الله بين محبته لنا لانه و نحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لاجلنا  
5: 9 فبالاولى كثيرا و نحن متبررون الان بدمه نخلص به من الغضب  
5: 10 لانه ان كنا و نحن اعداء قد صولحنا مع الله بموت ابنه فبالاولى كثيرا و نحن مصالحون نخلص بحياته  
5: 11 و ليس ذلك فقط بل نفتخر ايضا بالله بربنا يسوع المسيح الذي نلنا به الان المصالحة  
5: 12 من اجل ذلك كانما بانسان واحد دخلت الخطية الى العالم و بالخطية الموت و هكذا اجتاز الموت الى جميع الناس اذ اخطا الجميع  
5: 13 فانه حتى الناموس كانت الخطية في العالم على ان الخطية لا تحسب ان لم يكن ناموس  
5: 14 لكن قد ملك الموت من ادم الى موسى و ذلك على الذين لم يخطئوا على شبه تعدي ادم الذي هو مثال الاتي  
5: 15 و لكن ليس كالخطية هكذا ايضا الهبة لانه ان كان بخطية الواحد مات الكثيرون فبالاولى كثيرا نعمة الله و العطية بالنعمة التي بالانسان الواحد يسوع المسيح قد ازدادت للكثيرين  
5: 16 و ليس كما بواحد قد اخطا هكذا العطية لان الحكم من واحد للدينونة و اما الهبة فمن جرى خطايا كثيرة للتبرير  
5: 17 لانه ان كان بخطية الواحد قد ملك الموت بالواحد فبالاولى كثيرا الذين ينالون فيض النعمة و عطية البر سيملكون في الحياة بالواحد يسوع المسيح  
5: 18 فاذا كما بخطية واحدة صار الحكم الى جميع الناس للدينونة هكذا ببر واحد صارت الهبة الى جميع الناس لتبرير الحياة  
5: 19 لانه كما بمعصية الانسان الواحد جعل الكثيرون خطاة هكذا ايضا باطاعة الواحد سيجعل الكثيرون ابرارا  
5: 20 و اما الناموس فدخل لكي تكثر الخطية و لكن حيث كثرت الخطية ازدادت النعمة جدا  
5: 21 حتى كما ملكت الخطية في الموت هكذا تملك النعمة بالبر للحياة الابدية بيسوع المسيح ربنا  
فالمسيح بكر القائمين لانه ليس الاول فقط بل هو الذي اعطي البر والتبرير وهو الذي اعطانا الدخول بالايمان وهو الذي اعطانا الرجاء وهو الوحيد الذي مات عن الخطاة والضعفاء وهو الذي اعطانا الخلاص وهو الذي اعطي المصالة وهو الذي اعطي الحياة وهو الذي اعطانا الهبة الالهية وهو الذي ازال ملك الموت واعطانا ان نملك به الحياة بالواحد يسوع المسيح   
فهو الاول ليس لقيامته فقط بل ايضا لعطاياه الابدية  
واكتفي بهذا القدر  



بعض التاملات في الظهورات



اولا المجدلية



ونلاحظ التدرج في الرؤيا:
1- هي أولاً لم ترى شيئاً.
2- ثم ظنت أنه البستاني، أي رأته ولم تتعرف عليه. بكائها أشعل حبها والحب شرط للرؤية، ولكن حبها ينقصه الإيمان (كما حدث مع تلميذي عمواس، لذلك حاول المسيح معها أن يرفع درجة إيمانها لتراه.
3- هي تؤمن بالمسيح كمعلم ولكنها ينقصها الإيمان به كإله. وحين سمعت صوته يناديها "مريم" عرفت أنه المعلم القائم من بين الأموات، لقد إرتفع إيمانها هنا درجة أخرى حين سمعت صوته "يسمع الأموات صوت إبن الله والسامعون يحيون".
5- هنا نرى في (آية18) درجة أعلى أخبرت التلاميذ أنها رأت الرب هذه رؤية الإيمان. ولكن هذه الرؤيا إحتاجت لدرس في الإيمان، كان الدرس بمنعها من أن تلمسه، حتى تنتقل من العيان إلى الإيمان وهو الإيقان بما لا يُرى (عب1:11) بهذا نرى أن المسيح هو الذي يشفى إيماننا الضعيف. هو يقدم المحبة ومن يتقبلها ويحبه يشفى له إيمانه.



ثانيا اصتياد السمك الكبير 153
آية (6): "فقال لهم القوا الشبكة إلى جانب السفينة الأيمن فتجدوا فالقوا ولم يعودوا يقدرون أن يجذبوها من كثرة السمك."
الجانب الأيمن= هل هناك سمك على جانب من السفينة وليس على جانبها الآخر؟ هذه لا تفهم سوى رمزياً. فالذين على اليمين هم الخراف. أي الذين تبررو، هما القطيع الصغير المعروف بالواحد، لو ضاع منهم خروف يذهب وراءه المسيح لذلك يذكر رقمهم (153).
ونلاحظ أن المسيح في بداية دعوته للتلاميذ قابلهم في سفينتين (لو1:5-11) وهناك مقارنة
(لو1:5-11)
(يو1:21-11)
1)             رأى             سفينتين (اليهود             والأمم)
2)             لم             يذكر أي جانب القوا إليه الشباك (الكل             مدعو)
3)             صارت             الشباك تتخرق (الحرب             ضد الكنيسة)
4)             لم             يذكر عدد السمك (الداخلين             للإيمان كثيرين)
5)             صغار             السمك هربوا من الشباك التي تمزقت
6)             قبل             القيامة، أي لم تعمل قوة القيامة فيمن             هرب
1)             سفينة             واحدة (جعل             الإثنين واحداً)
2)             القوا             الشباك للجانب الأيمن (قليلون             يخلصون)
3)             لم             تتمزق الشبكة (الله             يحفظ رعيته)
4)             عدد             السمك 153             (هم             القطيع الصغير)
5)             الباقين             في الشباك هم كبار السمك (نضج             إيمانهم)
6)             بعد             القيامة، فالقيامة هي سر نضوج إيمان من             لم يهرب، القيامة من موت الخطية.
وصغار السمك هم ضعاف الإيمان الذين هربوا نتيجة الحروب ضد الكنيسة، ونتيجة صراع وتشكيك وهرطقات ضعاف الإيمان، هؤلاء الذين يتسببون في تمزيق الشبكة أي الكنيسة. والجانب الأيمن إشارة للمقبولين "فالخراف سيكونون عن اليمين والجداء عن اليسار" وكثيرين يدخلون الإيمان وقليلون هم الذين يخلصون، فالآب دعا كثيرين إلى العرس ولكنه عاد وأمر بأن يُطرد من ليس عليه ثياب العرس، أمّا القطيع الصغير فهو معروف بالعدد، لا يهلك منه أحد إلاّ إبن الهلاك، لن يمحى إسم أحد منهم من سفر الحياة. وكثرة السمك هذه تحققت في أول عظة لبطرس إذ آمن3000 نفس ثم بعدها بأيام2000 نفس بعد شفاء المقعد.  
ولاحظ ففي الحالتين (لو5، يو21) لم يصطادوا شيئ، ثم بكلمة يسوع صار صيد كثير. فبدونه لا نقدر أن نفعل شيئاً.
آية (7): "فقال ذلك التلميذ الذي كان يسوع يحبه لبطرس هو الرب فلما سمع سمعان بطرس انه الرب اتزر بثوبه لأنه كان عرياناً وألقى نفسه في البحر."
قال يوحنا هو الرب..وبطرس ألقى نفسه في الماء = المحبة أعطت يوحنا العين المفتوحة فعرف الرب. ومرة أخرى نلخص ما يفتح الأعين لنري المسيح:-
1) المحبة (مثل يوحنا)                2- الإيمان (المجدلية)
3) التناول (تلميذى عمواس)            4- القداسة (بدونها لا أحد يرى الرب)
5)الرجاء (فتلميذى عمواس في يأسهما هربا) إذ شعرا بأن الفداء لم يقدم لهما شيئاً فخافا وهرب، وحينما صار لهما الرجاء عرفا المسيح وعادا لأورشليم. ربما يكون صيد السمك المعجزي هو الذي جعل يوحنا يدرك أنه يسوع. ولكن لمحبته الكبيرة أدرك أنه يسوع قبل باقي التلاميذ.
ونجد بطرس في محبته المندفعة يلقي بنفسه في الماء ليظهر محبته لعل هذا يعفيه من نكرانه السابق. وبطرس في بداية تعرفه بالمسيح حين شعر بخطيته قال لهُ "أخرج يا رب من سفينتي" والآن حين شعر بخطيته (عريه) ألقي بنفسه في الماء ليهرب إلى المسيح. ففي بداية علاقة الخاطئ بالمسيح يهرب منه إذ يشعر بخطيته وبعد ذلك يهرب إليه إذ يكتشف محبته. إتزر بثوبه = كما تغطى الملائكة وجوهها قدام الله.
آية (8): "وأما التلاميذ الآخرون فجاءوا بالسفينة لأنهم لم يكونوا بعيدين عن الأرض إلا نحو مئتي ذراع وهم يجرون شبكة السمك."
كانت السفينة قريبة 200ذراع. ولكن بطرس تعجل وسبح للشاطئ وهم يجرون شبكة السمك = الشبكة تشير للكنيسة التي تنتشل المؤمنين من بحر هذا العالم لتعود بهم إلى شاطئ السلام حيث المسيح. وربما حاول السمك أن يعود إلى البحر ولكن محاولات التلاميذ وخدام المسيح هو جره للشاطئ حتى لا يهلك.  
آية (9): "فلما خرجوا إلى الأرض نظروا جمراً موضوعاً وسمكاً موضوعاً عليه وخبزاً."
نظروا جمراً = فبجانب جمر متقد أنكر بطرس سيده. وبجانب جمر متقد يسأله المسيح أتحبني، وبعد ذلك أعاده لرعاية شعبه ونال الغفران. وسمكاً موضوعاً عليه وخبز = هذا درس للتلاميذ أن يهتموا بالكرازة والرعاية والله سيعولهم ولن يتخلي عنهم.
آية (10): "قال لهم يسوع قدموا من السمك الذي أمسكتم الآن."
قدموا من السمك = النفوس التي يصطادها الخدام هي للمسيح، هم يعطون المسيح النفوس وهو يعطيهم نصيبهم وطعامهم (نش11:8، 12). الصيد للمسيح والإدام من الله للخدام.
آية (11): "فصعد سمعان بطرس وجذب الشبكة إلى الأرض ممتلئة سمكاً كبيراً مئة وثلاثا وخمسين ومع هذه الكثرة لم تتخرق الشبكة."
153سمكة = هو رقم رمزي يشير للكنيسة، أبناء الله المؤمنين
        153 = 3 + 50 + 100
رقم 3 = يشير لمن آمن بالله (الثالوث) وقام مع المسيح (3رقم القيامة). القيامة من موت الخطية هنا.
رقم50 = يشير لأن من قام مع المسيح يعطيه الله أن يتحرر ويحل عليه الروح القدس و50 في العهد القديم هي سنة اليوبيل أي الحرية ويوم الخمسين في العهد الجديد هو يوم حلول الروح القدس.  
رقم100= هم قطيع المسيح الذي لا يهلك منه أحد (100خروف، 100درهم) فالمسيح يبحث حتى عن الخروف الضال لكي يرده فلا يهلك.  
وفي اليونانية كالقبطية كل حرف يناظر رقم (كذلك في العبرية) وبحساب أرقام الحروف
أبناء الله بالعبرية بنى إلوهيمرقمها    153
أبناء الله باليونانيةرقمها    3213=153×7×3
كلمة سمك باليونانيةرقمها    1224=153×8
كلمة شبكة باليونانيةرقمها    1224=153×8



والمجد لله دائما*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 مايو 2012)

للرفع


----------

